# Best Anglo-Saxon skylines thread ( 5 nations-USA, Canada, Australia, NZ and UK )



## Yellow Fever

As the title suggested this thread is for all English speaking cities only, so bring it on and list your top 10, 20 or 30 here.


----------



## Kadzman

Yellow Fever said:


> As the title suggested this thread is for all English speaking cities only, so bring it on and list your top 10, 20 or 30 here.


So this includes countries with English as one of the official languages like Singapore, India, South Africa etc?


----------



## BenjaminBern

NY, Chicago, Toronto probably top 3


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kadzman said:


> So this includes countries with English as one of the official languages like Singapore, India, South Africa etc?


Thats not my intention but its not a bad idea either, I'd let you guys to decide and I might change the title if needed.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Meh, to make it simple, I've changed my mind and this thread is for the 5 mentioned countries only.


----------



## Jay

Maybe a little out of order but probably an okay list

NYC
Chicago
Toronto

Melbourne
Sydney
London

Los Angeles
Houston
Miami

San Francisco
Dallas
Seattle

Philadelphia
Brisbane
Atlanta

Boston
Calgary 
Denver

Austin
Montreal
Gold Coast


----------



## isaidso

I guess I'll take a stab at it too.


New York
Chicago
Toronto
Melbourne
Los Angeles

San Francisco
Sydney
Seattle
Philadelphia
Miami

Vancouver
Calgary
Brisbane
Houston
Montreal

London
Minneapolis
Jersey City
Pittsburgh
Boston

Dallas
Atlanta
Gold Coast
Denver
Charlotte

Auckland
Austin
Edmonton
Perth
Cleveland


----------



## KlausDiggy

Yellow Fever said:


> As the title suggested this thread is for all English speaking cities only, so bring it on and list your top 10, 20 or 30 here.


Next: French-speaking skylines thread ?

Top 10 for me

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Melbourne
5. San Francisco
6. Los Angeles
7. Sydney
8. Seattle
9. Philadelphia
10. Miami

11. London


----------



## Wayden21

KlausDiggy said:


> Next: French-speaking skylines thread ?


Of course not. Do you think France and Mali share as many things in common as Australia and US do, or even France and Quebec? Especially about how their cities look like. And about adding London, well, London's skyline is getting closer and closer to american ones than to other european ones. 

We are reaching a certain point where it looks more coherent to put London with America than with Europe (at least according to skylines, not talking about brexit here lol). 

Though adding London isn't mandatory. But about replacing Mexico by Australia and New Zeeland, it sounds really more logical to me.


And actually, being from french part of Belgium, why not a ranking with France, Belgium, Luxembourg and Switzerland, but the pictures on that thread wouldn't be very impressive haha


----------



## A Chicagoan

Chicago
New York
Toronto
London
Houston
Sydney
Dallas
Melbourne
Seattle
Los Angeles


----------



## Erlenberg

Wayden21 said:


> And actually, being from french part of Belgium, why not a ranking with France, Belgium, Luxembourg and Switzerland, but the pictures on that thread wouldn't be very impressive haha


And at least Québec and Monaco, if you don't want to add French speaking Africa. 
It would be a bit less pitiful ! :lol:


----------



## KlausDiggy

And what about Canada, France, Belgium, etc.?

UK skylines are just as insignificant compared to American Skylines.


----------



## Yellow Fever

I think London has one of the best skyline in the world.

Sure you can open whatever threads you want, either French or German speaking nations skyline would be fine with me.


----------



## Make it so n1

What about Hong Kong and it's skyscrapers, that was built by Britain, then it was handed back to China few years ago


----------



## BenjaminBern

20 yrs ago nobody here would have put London in their top 10 Anglo-Saxon skylines.
Now many people put in their top 10. In 15 yrs it might be top 5 or more for a lot.


----------



## Make it so n1

Australian and Canadian skylines are far ahead than continental European ones


----------



## Yellow Fever

Make it so n1 said:


> What about Hong Kong and it's skyscrapers, that was built by Britain, then it was handed back to China few years ago


Your comment is off topic but fyi, most skyscrapers in HK were constructed way after the British left in 1997 thats a loooong 22 years ago.


----------



## BenjaminBern

Make it so n1 said:


> Australian and Canadian skylines are far ahead than continental European ones


that's obvious:nuts:


----------



## A Chicagoan

Make it so n1 said:


> What about Hong Kong and it's skyscrapers, that was built by Britain, then it was handed back to China *few years ago*


So 22 years is "a few"?

Also, it's too bad that the off-topic posts were deleted in the North American thread, now we'll never know who it was that suggested this topic (unless Yellow Fever wants to go back to find that person ).


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ That was Wayden21 had this crazy idea but himself so far has been too shy to part take in this thread.


----------



## Quicksilver

London list made by Union Man:

*London*


*Status: Completed*

*1.* The Shard | 309m
*2.* One Canada Square | 235m
*3.* 110 Bishopsgate | 230m
*4.* The Leadenhall Building | 225m
*5.* 8 Canada Square | 200m
*6.* 25 Canada Square | 200m
*7.* 52 Lime Street | 190m
*8.* Tower 42 | 183m
*9.* St George Wharf Tower | 181m
*10.* 30 St Mary Axe | 180m
*11.* Broadgate Tower | 164m
*12.* One Blackfriars | 163m
*13.* Principal Place | 161m
*14.* 20 Fenchurch Street | 160m
*15.* One Churchill Place | 156m
*16.* 25 Bank Street | 153m
*17.* 40 Bank Street | 153m
*18.* South Bank Tower | 151m
*19.* 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m
*20.* Baltimore Wharf | 150m
*21.* Guy's Tower | 149m
*22.* Highpoint | 149m
*23.* 1 Bank Street | 147m
*24.* Pan Peninsula East | 147m 
*25.* Strata | 147m
*26.* Maine Tower | 144m
*27.* Manhattan Loft Gardens | 143m
*28.* 22 Marsh Wall East Tower | 140m
*29.* Providence Tower | 136m
*30.* The Atlas Building | 134m
*31.* Saffron Square | 134m
*32.* Two Fifty One | 134m
*33.* Stratford Halo | 133m
*34.* CityPoint | 127m
*35.* Nine Elms Point | 126m
*36.* Willis Building | 125m 
*37.* Euston Tower | 124m
*38.* 25 Churchill Place | 124m
*39.* Novotel Canary Wharf | 124m
*40.* Cromwell Tower | 123m
*41.* Laudedale Tower | 123m
*42.* One The Elephant | 123m
*43.* Shakespeare Tower | 123m
*44.* Chelsea Waterfront | 122m
*45.* Harbour Central C | 122m
*46.* Pan Peninsula West Tower | 122m
*47.* Stratosphere | 122m
*48.* SkyGardens Nine Elms | 120m
*49.* Millbank Tower | 119m
*50.* St. Helen's | 118m 
*51.* Centre Point | 117m
*52.* Empress State Building | 117m
*53.* 261 City Road Lexicon | 115m
*54.* East Village T3 | 113m
*55.* The Heron | 112m
*56.* Capital Towers | 112m
*57.* One West India Quay | 111m
*58.* Dollar Bay Tower | 109m 
*59.* Shell Centre | 106m 
*60.* 33 Canada Square | 105m
*61.* Imperial West | 105m
*62.* 100 Middlesex Street | 105m
*63.* Pioneer Point North | 105m
*64.* Upper Riverside | 104m
*65.* 99 Bishopsgate | 104m
*66.* Ontario Tower | 104m
*67.* Stratford Central | 103m
*68.* One Angel Court | 101m
*69.* Portland House | 101m
*70.* London Hilton On Park Lane | 101m
*71.* Skyline Woodberry Down | 101m
*72.* East Village T5 | 100m
*73.* 125 Old Broad Street Tower | 100m


*Status: U/C - T/O*

*1.* Twentytwo | 278m | *T/O*
*2.* Landmark Pinnacle | 233m | *T/O*
*3.* Newfoundland Tower | 220m | *T/O*
*4.* South Quay Plaza Tower 1 | 215m | *T/O*
*5.* One Park Drive | 205m | *T/O*
*6.* One Nine Elms Tower 1 | 200m | *U/C*
*7.* Wardian London Tower 1 | 187m | *T/O*
*8.* The Madison | 182m | *T/O*
*9.* New Covent Garden Market N8 | 176m | *U/C*
*10.* 100 Bishopsgate | 172m | *T/O*
*11.* DAMAC Tower | 168m | *U/C*
*12.* Wardian London Tower 2 | 168m | *T/O*
*13.* One Nine Elms Tower 2 | 161m | *U/C*
*14.* 250 City Road Tower 1 | 155m | *T/O*
*15.* 10 Park Drive | 150m | *T/O*
*16.* 6 Portal Way Tower 1 | 148m | *U/C*
*17.* 150 Bishopsgate | 135m | *T/O*
*18.* 101 George Street | 134m | *U/C*
*19.* Keybridge House | 129m | *U/C*
*20.* 10 George Street | 128m | *T/O*
*21.* One Crown Place 1 | 123m | *U/C*
*22.* One Casson Square | 122m | *T/O*
*23.* The Stage | 115m | *U/C*
*24.* Rudolf Place | 115m | *U/C*
*25.* Queen's Quarter | 114m | *U/C*
*26.* 6 Portal Way Tower 2 | 113m | *U/C*
*27.* Anthology Hale Works | 107m | *U/C*
*28.* One Crown Place Tower 2 | 107m | *U/C*
*29.* White City Green | 107m | *U/C*
*30.* Finsbury Tower | 106m | *U/C*
*31.* Four Casson Square | 106m | *T/O*
*32.* West End Gate | 105m | *U/C*
*33.* East Village T4 | 103m | *U/C*
*34.* Goodluck Hope | 101m | *U/C*
*35.* Thirty Casson Square | 100m | *T/O*


*Status: Approved - Demo - Site Prep*

*1.* 1 Undershaft | 290m | *App*
*2.* 100 Leadenhall Street | 247m | *App*
*3.* One Lansdowne Tower 1 | 227m | *App*
*4.* Alpha Square 1 | 216m | *Demo*
*5.* 8 Bishopsgate | 204m | *Site Prep*
*6.* South Quay Plaza Tower 3 | 192m | *App*
*7.* 20 Charter Street | 187m | *App*
*8.* 18 Blackfriars Tower 1 | 179m | *App*
*9.* Wood Wharf F1 | 173m | *App*
*10.* Ruby Triangle Tower 1 | 168m | *App*
*11.* Vauxhall Square Tower 1 | 168m | *Demo*
*12.* Vauxhall Square Tower 2 | 168m | *Demo*
*13.* 1 Park Place | 162m | *App*
*14.* Project Skylines | 162m | *App*
*15.* 10 Bank Street | 161m | *App*
*16.* Cantium Retail Park Tower 1 | 159m | *App*
*17.* Southernwood Retail Park | 159m | *App*
*18.* 1 Leadenhall | 158m | *App*
*19.* 13-14 Appold Street | 156m | *App*
*20.* 40 Leadenhall Street | 154m | *Demo*
*21.* 2 & 3 Finsbury Avenue Square | 154m | *App*
*22.* New Covent Garden Market N10 | 151m | *Site Prep*
*23.* 1 Merchant Square | 150m | *App*
*24.* Ruby Triangle Tower 2 | 142m | *App*
*25.* Canada Water Sites C and E | 140m | *Site Prep*
*26.* Doon Street Tower | 140m | *App*
*27.* 54 Marsh Wall | 140m | *App*
*28.* 18 Blackfriars Tower 2 | 138m | *App*
*29.* 250 City Road Tower 2 | 137m | *App*
*30.* Westfield Croydon Tower A | 136m | *App*
*31.* College Road | 135m | *App*
*32.* East Village T1 | 135m | *App*
*33.* East Village T2 | 135m | *App*
*34.* Capital House | 133m | *App*
*35.* Malt Street Regeneration | 132m | *App*
*36.* Stratford Centre & Morgan House | 130m | *App*
*37.* One Lansdowne Tower 2 | 129m | *App*
*38.* Infinity London Tower 1 | 127m | *App*
*39.* Millharbour Village G2.1 | 126m | *App*
*40.* The Culinary Quarter | 125m | *App*
*41.* Cantium Retail Park Tower 2 | 124m | *App*
*42.* Belmont | 122m | *Demo*
*43.* Millharbour Village G1.3 | 122m | *App*
*44.* Elephant & Castle Town Centre E2 Tower 1 | 121m | *App*
*45.* Alpha Square 2 | 121m | *Demo*
*46.* Cherry Park Tower A1 | 121m | *App*
*47.* Elephant & Castle Town Centre W2 Tower 3 | 117m | *App*
*48.* New Covent Garden Market N9 | 117m | *Site Prep*
*49.* 209 Conington Road | 117m | *App*
*50.* Convoys Wharf | 116m | *Site Prep*
*51.* The Ram Quarter | 116m | *Site Prep*
*52.* 20 Ropemaker Street | 115m | *App*
*53.* Plot N0201 | 115m | *App*
*54.* South Quay Plaza Tower 2 | 115m | *App*
*55.* Stephenson Street Tower 1 | 113m | *App*
*56.* Cherry Park Tower A2 | 112m | *App*
*57.* Mondial House | 112m | *App*
*58.* Paris Garden | 111m | *App*
*59.* Infinity Tower 2 | 108m | *App*
*60.* Stephenson Street Tower 2 | 107m | *App*
*61.* 201-207 Shoreditch High Street | 107m | *Demo*
*62.* Ruby Triangle Tower 3 | 107m | *App*
*63.* Wood Wharf J1 | 106m | *App*
*64.* One Portal Way Block 1 | 104m | *App*
*65.* Westfield Croydon Tower B | 104m | *App*
*66.* Westfield Croydon Tower C | 104m | *App*
*67.* Harrison Gibson Building | 103m | *App*
*68.* Gateway Tower | 101m | *App*
*69.* New Covent Garden Market N7 | 100m | *Site Prep*


*Status: Proposed - On Hold*

*1.* Spire London | 235m | *On Hold*
*2.* 4 Portal Way Tower 1 | 203m | *Pro*
*3.* Vauxhall Cross Tower 1 | 186m | *Pro*
*4.* Bankside Yards Tower 1 | 163m | *Pro/Site Prep*
*5.* Westferry Printworks Tower 1 | 155m | *Pro/Site Prep*
*6.* Vauxhall Cross Tower 2 | 151m | *Pro*
*7.* Millharbour Village G1 | 142m | *Pro*
*8.* Stratford Centre | 142m | *Pro*
*9.* New City Court | 139m | *Pro*
*10.* Quay House | 133m | *Pro*
*11.* 6-12 Kennington Lane | 126m | *Pro*
*12.* Millharbour Village G2 | 126m | *Pro*
*13.* Elizabeth House | 125m | *Pro*
*14.* 4 Portal Way Tower 2 | 123m | *Pro*
*15.* Borough Triangle | 120m | *Pro*
*16.* Bankside Yards Tower 2 | 120m | *Pro/Site Prep*
*17.* Miles Street | 115m | *Pro*
*18.* Millharbour Village G3 | 113m | *Pro*
*19.* Manor Road | 112m | *Pro*
*20.* 4-20 Edridge Road | 110m | *Pro*
*21.* Westferry Printworks Tower 2 | 107m | *Pro/Site Prep*
*22.* Bankside Yards Tower 3 | 104m | *Pro/Site Prep*
*23.* Grosvenor Bermondsey | 103m | *Pro*
*24.* Millharbour Village G4 | 102m | *Pro*


*Total: 201*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=161535430

Since it was create Alpha Square is U/C - 2 towers, 8 Bishopgate is U/C, New Covent Garden Market towers are U/C.

So, we have about 40-41 towers in London U/C.


----------



## SE9

Cheers Quicksilver, and thanks to Union Man for compiling the list. A visual representation:


----------



## SE9

My top 10, as things stand:

*1.* New York City

*2.* Chicago

*3.* Toronto

*4.* Melbourne

*5.* Sydney

*6.* London

*7.* Los Angeles

*8.* Houston

*9.* San Francisco

*10.* Miami


An honourable mention to Vancouver, which has one of my favourite cityscapes on earth.


----------



## isaidso

^^ Almost everyone is putting Melbourne in 4th (where it belongs imo). Regarding metro Vancouver, it increasingly looks like the tallest buildings will go up outside the City of Vancouver in places like Burnaby, Surrey, Coquitlam, etc. The view plane height restrictions ease as one moves off the peninsula.



Quicksilver said:


> London list made by Union Man:
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=161535430
> 
> Since it was create Alpha Square is U/C - 2 towers, 8 Bishopgate is U/C, New Covent Garden Market towers are U/C.
> 
> So, we have about 40-41 towers in London U/C.


Thanks Quicksilver. That's very helpful.


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*










Helicraft R44 air-to-air over Montreal. October 9, 2019 by Philippe Colin on Flickr


2nd Helicraft Photoshoot over Montreal. by Philippe Colin, on Flickr









Helicraft R44 air-to-air over Montreal. October 9, 2019 by Philippe Colin on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

isaidso said:


> U bet. Looks like London is building more than Melbourne. I thought it was the other way around. All data from SSP. Toronto has the most 100m+ buildings under construction but by country it's the United States building the most.
> 
> 
> *100m+ buildings Under Construction (official heights)*
> 
> Toronto 117
> New York 90
> Vancouver 32
> London 31
> Melbourne 24
> Sydney 23
> Miami 22
> Los Angeles 14
> Chicago, Montreal 12
> Austin, Houston, Seattle 9
> Brisbane, Calgary 7
> Gold Coast, Manchester 6
> San Francisco 5
> Adelaide, Auckland, Boston, Dallas, Ottawa 4
> Birmingham, Edmonton, Perth, Philadelphia 3
> Atlanta, Charlotte, Cleveland, Hamilton, Kitchener, Las Vegas, Milwaukee, Minneapolis, San Diego, Tyson's Corner 2
> Denver, Detroit, Kelowna, Nashville, Phoenix, Richmond, Winnipeg 1
> 
> 
> - Toronto includes Mississauga, Markham, and Vaughan
> - Miami includes Sunny Isles, Hollywood, Sunrise, and Ft. Lauderdale
> - Manchester includes Salford
> - Philadelphia includes Camden
> - Ottawa includes Gatineau
> - New York includes Jersey City
> - Sydney includes Parramatta
> - Vancouver includes Burnaby, New Westminster, Coquitlam, and Surrey
> 
> 
> United States 202 (24 metros)
> Canada 177 (10 metros)
> Australia 67 (6 metros)
> United Kingdom 40 (3 metros)
> New Zealand 4 (1 metro)


Liverpool - 3:

The Lexington | LW | Princes Dock - Plot A04 | 325 Apartments | 35 Storeys | 112m | U/C 

Infinity | Leeds Street | 1002 Apartments | 27/33/39 Storeys | 84m/102m/120m | £250m | U/C

Leeds -1:

Altus House | 38 fl | 114.3m | U/C


----------



## isaidso

*UPDATE*

*100m+ buildings Under Construction (official heights)*

Toronto 117
New York 90
London 41
Vancouver 32
Melbourne 24
Sydney 23
Miami 22
Los Angeles 14
Chicago, Montreal 12
Austin, Houston, Seattle 9
Brisbane, Calgary 7
Gold Coast, Manchester 6
San Francisco 5
Adelaide, Auckland, Boston, Dallas, Ottawa 4
Birmingham, Edmonton, Liverpool, Perth, Philadelphia 3
Atlanta, Charlotte, Cleveland, Hamilton, Kitchener, Las Vegas, Milwaukee, Minneapolis, San Diego, Tyson's Corner 2
Denver, Detroit, Kelowna, Leeds, Nashville, Phoenix, Richmond, Winnipeg 1


- Toronto includes Mississauga, Markham, and Vaughan
- Miami includes Sunny Isles, Hollywood, Sunrise, and Ft. Lauderdale
- Manchester includes Salford
- Philadelphia includes Camden
- Ottawa includes Gatineau
- New York includes Jersey City
- Sydney includes Parramatta
- Vancouver includes Burnaby, New Westminster, Coquitlam, and Surrey


United States 202 (24 metros)
Canada 177 (10 metros)
Australia 67 (6 metros)
United Kingdom 54 (5 metros)
New Zealand 4 (1 metro)


----------



## isaidso

Speaking of London reeling other skylines in it looks like it will to zoom ahead of Vancouver over the next 5-6 years. 

*100m+ buildings (Built) *
London 73
Vancouver 101

*100m+ Buildings (Built + Under Construction)*
London 114
Vancouver 133

*100m+ Buildings (Built + Under Construction + Approved/Proposed)*
London 201
Vancouver 176


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Source: https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-wellesley-on-the-park-194m-60s-lanterra-kpmb.4922/page-121#lg=attachment212008&slide=0*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

October In Vancouver_Nikon D5300 by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## dagoschaft

Melbourne alone has 22 buildings over 150 meters u/c, so that list is not correct. Sydney has 17 u/c over 150.


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> Vancouver
> 
> October In Vancouver_Nikon D5300 by Arlene Gee, on Flickr



I've always been intrigued by that vantage point. What suburb is that with the houses on a hill?


----------



## dagoschaft

https://www.skyscrapercenter.com/co...ison=on&output[]=list&dataSubmit=Show+Results

Brisbane 10


----------



## Taller Better

I think Vancouver's skyline gets routinely undervalued on these boards. It is a pretty stunning sight:




Yellow Fever said:


> Old pic but still looks ok, need to move the mouse to the right quite a bit to see the whole image.
> 
> 
> Downtown Vancouver Panorama by Patrick Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## Elkhanan1

*Toronto skyline 15 minutes before sunrise [8 sec exposure] by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr*


----------



## Stringpicker

Love the Montreal shots in post #45. Montreal will not threaten the contenders for top spot(s) in The Best Anglo-Saxon skyline thread anytime soon. It will, nevertheless, become one of the most transformed skylines in this category when the new 3rd tallest, Victoria Sur Le Parc, new 4th tallest, National Bank, new 5th tallest, Maestria Condominiums and new 12th tallest, TDC3 are all topped out. What Montreal lacks in skyscraper height it more than makes up for in terms of architectural variety and street level culture, IMHO.


----------



## sbarn

NYC:

https://www.instagram.com/p/B4iqhwAjOry/


----------



## Elkhanan1

Nothing touches NYC, Anglo-Saxon or not.


----------



## hugh

Yes, (increasingly) old New York ... throw in those early, early 20th century gems - has it.


----------



## Taller Better

Elkhanan1 said:


> Nothing touches NYC, Anglo-Saxon or not.


It is Numero Uno.... by a country mile.


----------



## MelboyPete

Dusty Hare said:


> ^^ you seem surprised


Only by your comment. I was referring to how it’s skyline was ranking


----------



## Dusty Hare

^^ok. My comment wasnt argumentative!!

It doesn't seem to feature in this thread on any rankings. My comment was more that I think people would be genuinely surprised if they are not already aware of Londons burgeoning skyline.


----------



## mw123

*Melbourne*


----------



## isaidso

Love how Melbourne's skyline is developing. I might have to put it in my Global Top 10 sooner than I expected. 😉

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Melbourne
5. San Francisco


----------



## madmax1982

Nice, Melbourne !


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> Love how Melbourne's skyline is developing. I might have to put it in my Global Top 10 sooner than I expected. 😉
> 
> 1. New York
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Toronto
> 4. Melbourne
> 5. San Francisco


I totally agree with you about the top 5 if only talking about skylines. I would put SF ahead of Toronto and Chicago if you add the setting + the skyline.


----------



## mw123

*Sydney*









*North Sydney*


----------



## mw123

My favourites would probably be:

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Melbourne
5. Sydney
6. London
7. Brisbane
8. San Francisco
9. Vancouver
10. Gold Coast


----------



## isaidso

How far apart are the Sydney and North Sydney skylines?


----------



## isaidso

I guess I'll expand my list to a Top 20.

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Melbourne
5. San Francisco

6. Sydney
7. Los Angeles
8. Miami
9. Houston
10. Calgary

11. London
12. Seattle
13. Philadelphia
14. Brisbane
15. Vancouver

16. Montreal
17. Boston
18. Dallas
19. Minneapolis
20. Gold Coast

Sorry NZ. I wanted to put Auckland in there somewhere but it's not quite there yet. Grow!


----------



## mw123

isaidso said:


> How far apart are the Sydney and North Sydney skylines?


About 1.5-2km apart. They're both easily visible at most points around the harbour.


----------



## isaidso

I just realized they're separated by water so can't ever join up. Must look nice on either side of the harbour.

Toronto had a similar thing (CBD and Yorkville) but they started growing into each other about 8 years ago. Now it looks more like 1 big blob. It's filling in quickly but they could probably fit in another 200-250 towers (just a guess) before its built out.

Canada's tallest building (The One, 309m) is under construction in Yorkville. Unthinkable just a few years ago, the Yorkville skyline might eventually rival the CBD. From Yorkville to the lake it's 4.5 km.


Yorkville in the foreground, CBD in the distance​
















Hariri Pontarini Architects


Hariri Pontarini Architects is a full-service Canadian firm devoted to producing work of lasting value.




hariripontarini.com


----------



## isaidso

Montreal​
2nd Helicraft Photoshoot over Montreal. by Philippe Colin, on Flickr

Photoshoot Helicraft over Montreal by Philippe Colin, on Flickr

Photoshoot Helicraft over Montreal by Philippe Colin, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> I guess I'll expand my list to a Top 20.
> 
> 1. New York
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Toronto
> 4. Melbourne
> 5. San Francisco
> 
> 6. Sydney
> 7. Los Angeles
> 8. Miami
> 9. Houston
> 10. Calgary
> 
> 11. London
> 12. Seattle
> 13. Miami
> 14. Philadelphia
> 15. Brisbane
> 
> 16. Vancouver
> 17. Montreal
> 18. Gold Coast
> 19. Boston
> 20. Dallas
> 
> Sorry NZ. I wanted to put Auckland in there somewhere but it's not quite there yet. Grow!


You rank Seattle and Vancouver that low? And, you ranked Miami twice. Lol!


----------



## isaidso

Woops. I fixed it and moved Gold Coast down a few notches. It looks a ton better from a distance than it does in person.

Seattle's skyline is well balanced and has a nice peak. On the down side there are only 61 buildings over 100m. It doesn't have the scale to be much higher than I put it. Vancouver would score a lot higher if all of its tall buildings were on the peninsula but there are multiple clusters. The main cluster has impressive density but the lack of buildings 200-350m lessens its impact.

The Miami and Houston skylines don't resonate with me but the scale and height is hard to ignore.


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> Woops. I fixed it and moved Gold Coast down a few notches. It looks a ton better from a distance than it does in person.
> 
> Seattle's skyline is well balanced and has a nice peak. On the down side there are only 61 buildings over 100m. It doesn't have the scale to be much higher than I put it. Vancouver would score a lot higher if all of its tall buildings were on the peninsula but they are multiple clusters. The main cluster has impressive density but the lack of buildings 200-350m lessens its impact.
> 
> The Miami and Houston skylines don't resonate with me but the scale and height is hard to ignore.


Anyway, I think the Calgary skyline is one of the most underrated. It looks impressive up close from photos.


----------



## mw123

*Perth*










Perth Elizabeth quays by Lorna McLean, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brisbane

Brisbane skyline dwarfed by cloud. by Jenno, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Melbourne










by MrE46 on Reddit


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Brisbane


----------



## TofuCity

lovecities888 said:


> I'll still put it somewhere in the top 15 skyline among these 5 countries. BTW, with Brexit, I guess a lot of people are deciding to move out of the UK.


Is that statement based on any facts? New government data released today actually showed migration to the UK from non-EU countries is the highest since records began. European migration is much lower but has been replaced by non-EU migration. The UK's population continues to increase by around 500,000 people per year.









UK migration: Net migration from outside EU hits 'highest level'


Official figures show an estimated 282,000 more non-EU citizens came to the UK than left in 2019.



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Yellow Fever

London

London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr


----------



## Dusty Hare

lovecities888 said:


> I'll still put it somewhere in the top 15 skyline among these 5 countries. BTW, with Brexit, I guess a lot of people are deciding to move out of the UK.


It would be interesting to see your Top 15 then!

That's a slightly strange point re Brexit. I'm not sure what it's got to do with anything.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Gold Coast, AU










chauffeur driven car hire service in Gold Coast by Alex Hobart, on Flickr


----------



## SE9

Yellow Fever said:


> London
> 
> London City Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr


Blast from the past!


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Wow, just 3 years ago London looked like that! It feels so naked now!


----------



## PJH2015

Not really comparable to the big hitters like New York, but there are some burgeoning skylines outside of London when you look at other UK cities. The best example is my home city of *Manchester *(bit of bias here) -















robert wróblewski (@rwdm78) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com















https://twitter.com/NotQuiteLight












I know we're some way from being a contender for the top 20 but if you compare to 15 years ago it's a remarkable change! There are also a serious number of developments in the pipeline also, consolidating existing clusters around the city and providing a bit of variation in shape (it's fair to say our skyline is a little too much of a homage to the chimneys of our industrial past).

Another great North West skyline is Liverpool, which has a pipeline of impressive towers on the way at the waterfront.
View attachment 103122


Cities like Birmingham and Leeds are both also experiencing a building boom (or were prior to Coronavirus). Hopefully this continues.


----------



## Fodão do Ketchup

For me is like:
1°New York
2°Chicago
3°Melbourne
4°Toronto
5°Sydney


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago

Dark Tower by Vinod Kalathil, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

TofuCity said:


> The UK's population continues to increase by around 500,000 people per year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK migration: Net migration from outside EU hits 'highest level'
> 
> 
> Official figures show an estimated 282,000 more non-EU citizens came to the UK than left in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


The actual number is a little lower and the ONS mentions a downward trend in both population growth rates and absolute population increase. Whether its Brexit or a number of factors, growth is going down.

2016-2017: 393,000
2017-2018: 395,000
2018-2019: 361,000






Overview of the UK population - Office for National Statistics


UK population continues to grow but at a slower rate than previously. 2018 mid-year population estimates showed the UK population reached 66.4 million, up from 66.0 million in mid-2017.



www.ons.gov.uk









Population estimates - Office for National Statistics


Annual population estimates for the UK and its constituent countries, the regions and counties of England, and local authorities and their equivalents. Estimates for lower and middle layer Super Output Areas, Westminster parliamentary constituencies, electoral wards and National Parks in England...



www.ons.gov.uk


----------



## isaidso

PJH2015 said:


> The best example is my home city of *Manchester *(bit of bias here) -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/NotQuiteLight


Reminds me of the Etobicoke skyline here in Toronto. They have a very similar bridge.


----------



## lovecities888

Dusty Hare said:


> It would be interesting to see your Top 15 then!
> 
> That's a slightly strange point re Brexit. I'm not sure what it's got to do with anything.


Top 15: 1. NYC 2. Chicago 3. Toronto 4. Melbourne 5. SF 6. Vancouver 7. Miami 8. Seattle 9. Sydney 10. LA. 11. London 12. Calgary 13. Brisbane 14. Atlanta 15. Boston. This is only about the skyline. If you add in the setting+skyline, I would have a different ranking.


----------



## Dean

MIghty Melbourne


----------



## lovecities888

Dusty Hare said:


> It would be interesting to see your Top 15 then!
> 
> That's a slightly strange point re Brexit. I'm not sure what it's got to do with anything.





TofuCity said:


> Is that statement based on any facts? New government data released today actually showed migration to the UK from non-EU countries is the highest since records began. European migration is much lower but has been replaced by non-EU migration. The UK's population continues to increase by around 500,000 people per year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK migration: Net migration from outside EU hits 'highest level'
> 
> 
> Official figures show an estimated 282,000 more non-EU citizens came to the UK than left in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk


I thought with Brexit, the UK would be losing population and people would move to countries like the US or Canada. People want to be in North America.


----------



## JeffM

lovecities888 said:


> I thought with Brexit, the UK would be losing population and people would move to countries like the US or Canada. People want to be in North America.




You seem to have an agenda here. Either way, with all due respects, this is a skyline thread.👍


----------



## ROCKETI

Brisbane


----------



## Dusty Hare

lovecities888 said:


> I thought with Brexit, the UK would be losing population and people would move to countries like the US or Canada. People want to be in North America.


Umm.....not everyone does. I don't!

The UK population is still growing plenty, in part because of the people who want to come and live here.


----------



## TofuCity

isaidso said:


> The actual number is a little lower and the ONS mentions a downward trend in both population growth rates and absolute population increase. Whether its Brexit or a number of factors, growth is going down.
> 
> 2016-2017: 393,000
> 2017-2018: 395,000
> 2018-2019: 361,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overview of the UK population - Office for National Statistics
> 
> 
> UK population continues to grow but at a slower rate than previously. 2018 mid-year population estimates showed the UK population reached 66.4 million, up from 66.0 million in mid-2017.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ons.gov.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Population estimates - Office for National Statistics
> 
> 
> Annual population estimates for the UK and its constituent countries, the regions and counties of England, and local authorities and their equivalents. Estimates for lower and middle layer Super Output Areas, Westminster parliamentary constituencies, electoral wards and National Parks in England...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ons.gov.uk


But the population is still growing and not shrinking as suggested by the other user. Yes, Brexit is likely be the main reason behind reduced growth as there is no longer freedom of movement between the UK and other EU states.


----------



## lovecities888

Dusty Hare said:


> Umm.....not everyone does. I don't!
> 
> The UK population is still growing plenty, in part because of the people who want to come and live here.


You don't? Lol!


----------



## JeffM

lovecities888 said:


> You don't? Lol!



You seem to have an agenda ..


----------



## mw123

*Perth*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brisbane

Sunset Over the Bridge by Colin Grainger, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

View from Wendy's Secret Garden [Explore] by Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane* from Mt Coot-tha
*







*
布里斯班库塔山 by 🌙 on 500px


----------



## streetscapeer

*NYC*









Source









Source









@nycmarcel_g


----------



## ROCKETI

Brisbane


----------



## little universe

*Sydney - 悉尼*









by Tony on 500px









by Tony on 500px









by Tony on 500px




​


----------



## MelboyPete

OMG...NYC is just on a whole other level....simply stunning.


----------



## DZH22

Drone shot of Boston, from North Quincy. Found on flickr.

First sunset of summer by John Fay, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto







*
Toronto by Simone Gramegna on 500px








nice weather Toronto by Sheldon shen on 500px








Lakeshore Toronto by Marco Samaniego on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*








City Lights by Michelle Connor on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

Single tower skyline, London

Image by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

^^


*London - 伦敦*
UK

*







*
by Artravelersr on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Gold Coast - 黄金海岸*
Down Under









by Artravelersr on 500px



​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brisbane

178/366 City view by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Vancouver - 温哥华*
Canada









by 杀破狼 on 500px









by 杀破狼 on 500px









by 杀破狼 on 500px









by 杀破狼 on 500px









by 杀破狼 on 500px









by 杀破狼 on 500px





​


----------



## JeffM

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Sydney
5. London
5. Melbourne
6. Calgary
7. San Francisco
8. Philadelphia
9. Seattle
10. Auckland


----------



## streetscapeer

*Miami*









Source


----------



## LinkD-2ME

JeffM said:


> 1. New York
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Toronto
> 4. Sydney
> 5. London
> 5. Melbourne
> 6. Calgary
> 7. San Francisco
> 8. Philadelphia
> 9. Seattle
> 10. Auckland


I would place Melbourne higher then London.


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*








Point Ormond by Maharajan Pounrajan on 500px


----------



## isaidso

LinkD-2ME said:


> I would place Melbourne higher then London.


Yeah, I see a clear Top 4 (New York, Chicago, Toronto, Melbourne) that stand out above the rest. Then there are about 14-15 one could arguably slot from 5-10. 

1. New York
-
-
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
-
4. Melbourne
-
5-10.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

isaidso said:


> Yeah, I see a clear Top 4 (New York, Chicago, Toronto, Melbourne) that stand out above the rest. Then there are about 14-15 one could arguably slot from 5-10.
> 
> 1. New York
> -
> -
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Toronto
> -
> 4. Melbourne
> -
> 5-10.


Agreed


----------



## isaidso

Toronto and Melbourne have a ton of momentum. In 7-8 years I wouldn't be surprised to see it as below. New York still with a BIG lead over #2 but smaller than it was before. Toronto a little ahead of Chicago and Melbourne a little behind Chicago. Melbourne is growing astonishingly fast and is under the radar for many people; sort of how Toronto was under the radar back in 2012-2013.

1. New York
-
-
2. Toronto
3. Chicago
4. Melbourne
-
5-10.


----------



## streetscapeer

*Seattle*









*@us_loverss*


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> Toronto and Melbourne have a ton of momentum. In 7-8 years I wouldn't be surprised to see it as below. New York still with a BIG lead over #2 but smaller than it was before. Toronto a little ahead of Chicago and Melbourne a little behind Chicago. Melbourne is growing astonishingly fast and is under the radar for many people; sort of how Toronto was under the radar back in 2012-2013.
> 
> 1. New York
> -
> -
> 2. Toronto
> 3. Chicago
> 4. Melbourne
> -
> 5-10.


If all the projects in Toronto's pipeline are built I could see it passing Chicago (albeit barely) in terms of total buildings but Chicago is so much taller overall I think it evens out. We'll have to see if Tribune Tower and some of the other potential supertalls (like Parcel I etc.) happen, that could change a lot.


----------



## JeffM

Agree with the above posts. Melbourne is ahead of London as a coherent skyline ... 

Incoherent skyline though and for me London is back in the ball park.


----------



## DZH22

2 new Boston pics, first by me, second from flickr.

IMG_1623 by David Z, on Flickr

Boston Skyline from the Charles River by Eric Bruns, on Flickr


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Besides the top 4 mentioned above, it's quite difficult to give an accurate measure of the remaining skylines, but I guess I'll try.

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Melbourne
5. San Francisco
6. London
7. Sydney
8. Seattle
9. Brisbane
10. Houston


----------



## thewallpart6

2020.05 Perth City from The Decoy by 3AbroadPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Jay said:


> If all the projects in Toronto's pipeline are built I could see it passing Chicago (albeit barely) in terms of total buildings but Chicago is so much taller overall I think it evens out. We'll have to see if Tribune Tower and some of the other potential supertalls (like Parcel I etc.) happen, that could change a lot.


It will come down to preference and what one prioritizes in a skyline. In super talls Chicago would have 9 and Toronto 7 + the CN Tower. Chicago's super talls would be noticeably taller with 5 of them over 350m. In terms of overall 150m+ buildings Toronto would vault ahead though. Chicago would have 149 and Toronto would have 193. If one uses the 100m+ metric it's 372 in Chicago and 620 in Toronto. All figures are for city proper.

So Chicago will remain taller but Toronto will likely look bigger. Then, of course, there's lots more to consider like architecture, layout, balance, quality, focal point, etc. but I think those things have been hammered out 100 times on here already.

I'm almost more interested in what's happening in Melbourne. It's super exciting seeing the emergence of another big skyline.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brisbane

KP Sunrise by Martin Canning, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

LivinAWestLife said:


> Besides the top 4 mentioned above, it's quite difficult to give an accurate measure of the remaining skylines, but I guess I'll try.
> 
> 1. New York
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Toronto
> 4. Melbourne
> 5. San Francisco
> 6. London
> 7. Sydney
> 8. Seattle
> 9. Brisbane
> 10. Houston


My current top 10 skylines from these countries:
1. NYC
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. SF
5. Melbourne
6. Vancouver
7. Miami
8. Seattle
9. Sydney
10. LA


----------



## mw123

Melbourne 

Winter afternoon, Brighton by Neil O&#x27;Connor, on Flickr

Melbourne Tourism by South Yarra Stays, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Brisbane









by Yash Singbal on Flickr









by markinghamphotography on Flickr

Brisbane - Storey Bridge by David Huynh, on Flickr


----------



## ElViejoReino

1. Chicago
2. New York
3. Melbourne
4. Toronto
5. Miami
6. London
7. Los Angeles
8. Seattle
9. Gold Coast
10. Vancouver


----------



## lovecities888

ElViejoReino said:


> 1. Chicago
> 2. New York
> 3. Melbourne
> 4. Toronto
> 5. Miami
> 6. London
> 7. Los Angeles
> 8. Seattle
> 9. Gold Coast
> 10. Vancouver


San Francisco's skyline is better than all of these cities except New York, Chicago, and Toronto. So, you are dead wrong. Lol!


----------



## LinkD-2ME

That's ElVie opinion ^^^ And i think Melbourne skyline is better than San Francisco's skyline.
Just my opinion " "


----------



## lovecities888

LinkD-2ME said:


> That's ElVie opinion ^^^ And i think Melbourne skyline is better than San Francisco's skyline.
> Just my opinion " "


Ok, I was going back and forth between SF and Melbourne. I ended up giving SF the edge cause looking at photos, I just like SF's better.


----------



## mw123

lovecities888 said:


> San Francisco's skyline is better than all of these cities except New York, Chicago, and Toronto. So, you are dead wrong. Lol!


San Francisco's skyline doesn't impress me very much. From what I can see there's only 25 x +150m skyscrapers.

The amount of skyscrapers in SF is far behind Miami, Melbourne or Sydney and falling behind even faster with a lot less under construction too.


----------



## isaidso

mw123 said:


> Melbourne
> 
> Winter afternoon, Brighton by Neil O&#x27;Connor, on Flickr


Looks terrific. It's got everything I look for in a top skyline.


----------



## little universe

*Midtown Manhattan* * - 曼哈顿中城*
NYC








by Mark Cao on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Seattle - 西雅图*








by Mark Cao on 500px









by Mark Cao on 500px



​


----------



## ROCKETI

1.Chicago
2.New York
3.San Francisco
4.Toronto
5.Sydney
6.London
7.Melbourne
8.Miami
9.LA
10 Seattle
11.Vancouver
12.Gold Coast
13.Brisbane
14.Auckland
15.Perth


----------



## Dean

Melbourne with our newest supertall almost completed.









The huge Green Spine at 366m & 251m just recently given government approval


----------



## BenjaminBern

I really need to revisit Melbourne, this city is changing fast and was already great when i was there chillin in St. Kilda hostels with my friends and the bed bugs

These spiralling towers look truly awesome


----------



## lovecities888

mw123 said:


> San Francisco's skyline doesn't impress me very much. From what I can see there's only 25 x +150m skyscrapers.
> 
> The amount of skyscrapers in SF is far behind Miami, Melbourne or Sydney and falling behind even faster with a lot less under construction too.


But there are 56 buildings of at least 400 ft tall or 122M. Plus, it is all pretty much in the downtown area unlike those cities where it is more spread out.


----------



## lovecities888

ROCKETI said:


> 1.Chicago
> 2.New York
> 3.San Francisco
> 4.Toronto
> 5.Sydney
> 6.London
> 7.Melbourne
> 8.Miami
> 9.LA
> 10 Seattle
> 11.Vancouver
> 12.Gold Coast
> 13.Brisbane
> 14.Auckland
> 15.Perth


Perth?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Honolulu CBD is definitely not a big player here but its pretty.


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*








CBD Fog by Martin Canning on 500px


----------



## isaidso

Dean said:


> Melbourne with our newest supertall almost completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The huge Green Spine at 366m & 251m just recently given government approval


I'm a little tired of twisting towers but these look great.


----------



## isaidso

These Toronto photos are 5 months old but good shots nonetheless. 



Aerial-Toronto-450 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr


Aerial-Toronto-452 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr

Aerial-Toronto-302 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*








The City by Jimmy Medallada on 500x


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sydney

Darling Harbour by 0dhran, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Seattle

Everlasting Evolution of the Emerald City by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## ROCKETI

My own photo from atop Mount Ngungun of the Glass House Mountains group at the Sunshine Coast looking south.


----------



## redcode

*Manhattan*








Manhattan in the Morning by Jonas Åman on 500px


----------



## streetscapeer

*Vancouver*


Vancouver City by Diego X. Salazar, on Flickr


Vancouver City by Diego X. Salazar, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*
Chicago Skyline by Paul Sager, trên Flickr

Chicago Skyline by Paul Sager, trên Flickr

Misty by urbsinhorto1837, trên Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

London

Lights On The City by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Jersey City*
Across the river - Chelsea, Piers, New York City by Andreas Komodromos, trên Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ My turn

IMG_6707 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## ROCKETI

Brisbane and some fog


----------



## little universe

*Boston - 波士顿*
MA








by Uncle Jason on 500px








by Uncle Jason on 500px




​


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*








Scarlet arches by Taras Vyshnya on 500px


----------



## little universe

*Manhattan - 曼哈顿*
NYC








by Uncle Jason on 500px









by Uncle Jason on 500px









by Uncle Jason on 500px









by Uncle Jason on 500px





​


----------



## redcode

*Perth*








Perth city view. by Craig Landwehr on 500px









City by Craig Landwehr on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

Old pic but still awesome

... two directions ... by wolli s, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston found on reddit I think (via google search). Click here for very hi-def version. https://i.redd.it/ihdcccpob5951.jpg


----------



## streetscapeer

*Jersey City, NJ (The "sixth" borough)*












*Midtown NY* Pano - click twice and zoom for the full effect








Source









Springboss123_456 on yimby



*Long Island City, Queens










Downtown Brooklyn*










*Downtown NYC*








*@bdotdub*

*








@tuhin_das_photography*









*@al3x.nyc*


----------



## KillerZavatar

ROCKETI said:


> View attachment 289812
> 
> Brisbane and some fog


this image gave me a Dubai SZR vibe :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

I like how the secondary nodes in the the New York MSA are developing. They're becoming noteworthy all on their own.


----------



## DZH22

If we were just comparing different NYC skyline nodes to the rest of this thread...
Midtown by itself would be still be #1
Downtown by itself would be #2 behind Chicago
Jersey City by itself is around the Top 15
Both Brooklyn and LIC by themselves are probably still Top 25

So 5 top 25 (at least) skylines, all in 1! It is beyond crazy at this point, and there's no end in sight.


----------



## streetscapeer

*San Francisco









@san_francisco_live*


----------



## ROCKETI

Brisbane spaghetti junction


----------



## ROCKETI

Gold Coast at Miami beach


----------



## Yellow Fever

SF

San Francisco Night View 002A by yuji morita, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Chicago









@lookintochicago










@visuals.by.jack*


----------



## isaidso

Gorgeous Chicago photos!


----------



## lovecities888

My top 10: 1. NYC 2. Chicago 3. Toronto 4. SF 5. Melbourne 6. Vancouver 7. Seattle 8. Miami 9. Sydney 10. LA.


----------



## lovecities888

Yellow Fever said:


> Honolulu CBD is definitely not a big player here but its pretty.
> 
> View attachment 267283


I thought Honolulu looked a lot more impressive than this.


----------



## nameless dude

*Sydney*


----------



## hugh

^ An extra 'like' for the Vinoly fiasco reference.


----------



## elliot

^ LOL thx... low-hanging fruit.

When Walkie won the coveted "Carbuncle" award in 2015, a Bloomberg story took issue with the nickname, clarifying:

"It doesn’t in fact resemble a walkie-talkie—it’s not boxy and has nothing resembling an antenna. Its silhouette has perhaps been more accurately described as like a “sanitary towel” (aka a sanitary napkin or maxi pad), swollen at the top to favor high-rent upper floor views."


----------



## little universe

*SF - 旧金山*
CA








by Felixwu3 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*LA - 洛杉矶*
CA









by Felixwu3 on 500px









by Felixwu3 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Vegas - 拉斯维加斯*
NV








by Felixwu3 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Chi-Town - 芝加哥*
IL








by Felixwu3 on 500px









by Felixwu3 on 500px









by Felixwu3 on 500px









by Felixwu3 on 500px









by Felixwu3 on 500px





​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sydney

018 Skyline Opera Schiffe by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*San Francisco*









*@fitzsimonsphotography









@best_of_sanfrancisco










@truthbyangel*


----------



## lovecities888

Living in the Bay, I always wish South San Francisco and SF weren't seperate cities. I just think there are way too many cities in the Bay Area anyway.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brisbane

Dawn Rising by Martin Canning, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Yellow Fever said:


> Sydney
> 
> 018 Skyline Opera Schiffe by Susanne Romegialli, on Flickr


Is that a really old photo or just a peculiar angle? It looks stuck in 1979.


----------



## streetscapeer

*Vancouver*









Source



































by Vancouver forumer Klazu on ssp


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Nice found!





isaidso said:


> Is that a really old photo or just a peculiar angle? It looks stuck in 1979.


Looks like she took the pic on july 25th, so its new but shows only a little portion of the skyline.


----------



## nameless dude

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Nice found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like she took the pic on july 25th, so its new but shows only a little portion of the skyline.


The smaller tower to the immediate left of the Opera house is gone now, and by now Barangaroo would be popping up from behind in that shot. But if that's a crane I see just behind that black building it looks to be for Barangaroo, which would make it around 2013-14 iirc.


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

Supertall City by Mike McLaughlin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Auckland








*
City Skyline rising over Kohimarama by Michael Keall on 500px


----------



## BenjaminBern

Melbourne










Picture: Daniel Pockett/dpa









(S+) Coronavirus Down Under: Australiens zweite Welle


Es war eine frühe Erfolgsgeschichte: Australien hatte kaum noch Neuinfektionen. Doch nun kämpft eine Region erneut gegen Corona – und die Lage ist bedrohlicher als vorher.




www.spiegel.de


----------



## little universe

*Calgary - 卡尔加里*
Canada









by Hato on 500px





​


----------



## Yellow Fever

2 years old pic but its still awesome

Uppity in Excelsis by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Toronto skyline by Maurice P., trên Flickr









Toronto-Harbour-Sunset by DEE POTTER on 500px









Toronto Skyline by Devin Castle on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

The Harbour City by Jason Tong, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

elliot said:


> Looking north/west - a new render of the 3-tower One Yonge development (u/c), featuring *StarTower*, Canada's future tallest (appropriately from developer _*Pinnacle*_ International). To the left of StarTower is CIBC Sq. Phase 1 u/c (an earlier pic/now topped out).
> 
> View attachment 374418
> 
> 
> More pics here: SkyTower


Are they allowing taller towers near the waterfront? Seems it is taller than the financial district buildings but it could be the closer angle that's giving such a perception?


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston by Son Nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## little universe

redcode said:


> *Melbourne*'s eternal skyline 😂
> 
> City view by David Redfearn, trên Flickr


^^

That's the Melbourne Cemetery located between Carlton and Princes Hill, about 1.5 km north to the Melbourne CBD. 
The Princes Park next to the cemetery is a popular spot for jogging and doing exercises for us Melbounians living in inner north suburbs.


----------



## redcode

all this time I thought you lived in Brisbane


----------



## little universe

*Chi-Town - 芝加哥*
IL









by 明明明 on 500px









by 明明明 on 500px




​


----------



## hkskyline

Here is a look from south of *Melbourne*, Brighton..

Brighton Beach from Green Point by Pat M2007, on Flickr


Melbourne from Green Point by Pat M2007, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

hkskyline said:


> Are they allowing taller towers near the waterfront? Seems it is taller than the financial district buildings but it could be the closer angle that's giving such a perception?


Yes, as mentioned the 95 storey SkyTower (1,025 ft / 312.50 m) will be the tallest in the country and it's just a block or so north of the waterfront. Phase 3 of the development charts in at 865 ft / 263.60 m, easily the second tallest tower near the lake (the one on the right in this elevation pic).


















Hariri Pontarini Architects


Hariri Pontarini Architects is a full-service Canadian firm devoted to producing work of lasting value.




hariripontarini.com


----------



## redcode

*Mississauga*









Dramatic Summer Sky by Scott on 500px


----------



## lovecities888

elliot said:


> Yes, as mentioned the 95 storey SkyTower (1,025 ft / 312.50 m) will be the tallest in the country and it's just a block or so north of the waterfront. Phase 3 of the development charts in at 865 ft / 263.60 m, easily the second tallest tower near the lake (the one on the right in this elevation pic).
> 
> View attachment 376023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hariri Pontarini Architects
> 
> 
> Hariri Pontarini Architects is a full-service Canadian firm devoted to producing work of lasting value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hariripontarini.com


One of those buildings look like the Salesforce Tower in SF.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Seattle

Sturgeon Rising by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto* from Riverdale Park near the Bloor Viaduct

View of Riverdale Park last evening. ( Aug 4 2020 8:18pm) by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

(C) 2020 Gerard Blacklock, all rights reserved by Gerard Blacklock, on Flickr

(C) 2020 Gerard Blacklock, all rights reserved by Gerard Blacklock, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Perth*

The worlds most remote city...COVID free. Perth Western Australia by george nuich, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Gold Coast* 









Surfers Paradise by Hema Nagaraj on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast *from a bit higher up

Surfers paradise by Stanley Anagnostou, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

IMG_2009 by David Z, trên Flickr

IMG_1990 by David Z, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Good Morning New York City by Tuhin Das, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

(close to the) waterfront *blues*.

By Red Mars


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*









New Tomorrow by Ivan Karczewski on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









Fluffy cloud above Sydney city morning view by Paniradya Giardian on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*









Toronto August Sunrise 1 by Robert Greb on 500px









S K Y L I N E - 5 by B L O T on 500px


----------



## ROCKETI

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> It's a swan not a goose, so i'd guess worth it! 🤣


I wana know if that thing around the neck of the Swan is some kind of tag/tracer or its actually stuck with some kind of rubbish?


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









City by Tony Tang on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Perth City from South Perth Foreshore by Yagan Kiely, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

San Francisco, California by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

DSC_0068 by Kelli Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *

Montreal Skyline by Ben Iker, on Flickr

Montreal Night Skyline by Ben Iker, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

ROCKETI said:


> I wana know if that thing around the neck of the Swan is some kind of tag/tracer or its actually stuck with some kind of rubbish?


^^
It's definitely a tag/tracer. I don't think rubbish would get on its neck in such a fashionable way.
Watched a British documentary years ago about the cocky swans in Hyde Park (or River Thames?), people are doing the same thing to them in England.
Personally I don't approve this kind of action...it's intruding the poor swans' privacy IMO. 





*Gold Coast - 黄金海岸*
QLD, Down Under








by 坡坡 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Melbourne - 墨尔本*
VIC, Down Under

Cold and Wet in Melbourne today plus the Covid-19 Lockdown...😢









by 坡坡 on 500px



​


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*









Brisbane by Craig McGowan on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Toronto Cityscape by Franklin McKay, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Departing The Land by John Puda, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Ottawa*

Skyline ... (c)rebfoto by rebfoto..., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles Skyline by Ben Iker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London* - around the Shard

Cloudy sunrise, The Shard and Millennium bridge, London by Wajid Qureshi, on Flickr

Morning has broken in London by Wajid Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Mr freeze 2020 by Louis Ruth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

IMG_9017 Seattle flight by Glenn Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

Montreal by dan ye, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

mw123 said:


> *North Sydney*
> 
> North Sydney by cnd, on Flickr
> 
> View attachment 443909


Is this connected to the Chatswood cluster? Seems there are 2 groups of skyscrapers fairly close to each other on the other side of the Harbour Bridge.


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Centre Island/Toronto Island by Chicho, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









Seattle skyline from across the lake by Piyush Arora on 500px


----------



## mw123

hkskyline said:


> Is this connected to the Chatswood cluster?


Not quite yet. St Leonards is in between Chatswood and North Sydney and all three are growing quickly. They are all along the same road/rail corridor so we may see them become one long skyline in the future.


----------



## redcode

*Adelaide*









Adelaide Hills by Rishi Sharma on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

Tranquility by Walter Chung • 鍾啟偉, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

17th Street Bridge - Atlanta by Gage Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Anchorage*

Anchorage, Alaska by Traylor Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

PHL1-E023 by David Swift, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Canary Wharf*

Canary Wharf in the Distance by Eric Schaffer, trên Flickr

*Vauxhall* 

Battersea by Geoff Henson, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

IMG_20200729_131018 by Sarah J, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

8-25-20 pm (18) by BartShore, on Flickr

8-25-20 pm (16) by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*

Ramelia by Frisia Bonn, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canberra*

CANBERRA PANORAMA ORIGINAL by A u s s i e P o m m, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Seattle

Autumn Trailblazin&#x27; by TIA INTERNATIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> *Canary Wharf*
> 
> Canary Wharf in the Distance by Eric Schaffer, trên Flickr
> 
> Battersea by Geoff Henson, trên Flickr


Your second picture isn't Canary Wharf, it's Vauxhall/Nine Elms/Battersea.


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> Your second picture isn't Canary Wharf, it's Vauxhall/Nine Elms/Battersea.


Oh yeah you’re right. I forgot to add a new caption for it. It was added several hours after the first one 😂


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

#abcweather by Liane Willoughby, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York* (Midtown)

Midtown Manhattan by Daniel Wang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland, Ohio*

Huntington Beach Sunrise by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*The Big Apple - 纽约*
NY








by Umi Zhang on 500px



​


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia skyline from Walt Whitman Bridge by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Last light by Michael Schilling, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York City*









NYChundsonyards27Aug20FB2048 by John Govette on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis*

St. Louis Riverfront by Ted Engler, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*









Auckland Skyline by Jarno Boks on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

CP 8832 469 at Dewinton by CP9524, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London:

DSC02362 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02484 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02488 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02481 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02511 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02517 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02523 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02527 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

DSC02534 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02536 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02539 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02546 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

I live somewhere around that transmission tower in the background  

DSC02548 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02549 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02555 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02556 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02557 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02564 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Can this be considered "skyline"? 

DSC02562 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Glasgow anyone? 

DSC02566 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

DSC04286 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04291 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04292 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

DSC00076 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00077 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00089 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00087 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00137 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00138 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00145 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00183 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00200 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00217 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00220 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

That's it... for now


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

IMG_20200902_125151 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Canary Wharf skyline in summer by RJS London, trên Flickr

Silky Smooth Magenta... by Aleem Yousaf, trên Flickr

The City of London... A view from Crystal Palace. by Nigel, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Gold Coast*

Gold Coast Skyline viewed from Labrador by Taelum Warren, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Sunset in The Six by Prashanth Raghavan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

#ILoveWhereILive 2 Sep 2020 by Charles Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brisbane

brisbane skyline hdr2-denoise-denoise by Wes Warner, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

geogregor said:


> That's it... for now


I'm assuming those aren't all Glasgow?


----------



## redcode

isaidso said:


> I'm assuming those aren't all Glasgow?


they’re Milton Keynes 😂


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









Golden lights by Taras Vyshnya on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*









Melbourne reflections by Richard Nibbs on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Millwall Dock by Simon, on Flickr

Sunrise over London by Pierre Blaché, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*









Auckland City buzzing again by Siyamalan Subramanian on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham*

66760 and 172219 at Small Heath on 7 August 2020. by 1V44 (Chris Morrison), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

_DSC3039 by Cristian Jara, on Flickr

DSC02553-1 by Cristian Jara, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*🐱Meow-lbourne 🤣 - 猫本*
VIC, Down Under









by Fandick on 500px








by Fandick on 500px




​


----------



## ROCKETI

Brisbane


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Blanket over Toronto by LarryJH, trên Flickr









Good evening from Toronto by Moment Yoom on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

It’s currently closed to the public but I guess I’m a lucky girl 😜 Got the whole place for me alone and... for free 😉 THE EDGE at HUDSON YARDS is the highest sky deck in the Western Hemisphere with a one-of-a-kind design. by itravelanddance, on Flickr


----------



## nameless dude

*Sydney








*


----------



## isaidso

redcode said:


> they’re Milton Keynes 😂


Yes, it looked a little too built up to be Glasgow.


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Foggy start to the day here in Auckland by Greg Torchia, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Isle of dogs panoramic view by Dick Bulch, trên Flickr


----------



## elliot

Really luv Auckland's cluster and its SkyTower exclamation mark (2nd best in the world  ). BTW, Canada's future tallest u/c is also called SkyTower so I think concerned Kiwis should ask for a refund from their copyright/trademark lawyers.


----------



## hkskyline

Maybe it'll become a common name like the World Trade Centre. One in each major city.


----------



## hkskyline

*Denver*

Denver at Dawn by Simon Foot, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Sunrise by mrsparr, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Stanley park morning sunrise by Sean Brawley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Taking in the view by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Untitled by Lithia Kusu, on Flickr

Currumbin Rock — Not Stereoscopy by Robin McTaggart, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Wellington, NZ*

IMG_20200719_203021 by chunyun yv, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London* (City)

Panoramic view from the top of St Pauls Cathedral London by Dick Bulch, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Honolulu*

200829-F-IF502-0067 by Pearl Harbor Aviation Museum, on Flickr


----------



## ROCKETI

nameless dude said:


> *Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That bangaroo project is reminiscent of the Shanghai tower.


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Sunrise over Seatown by thatkatmat22, trên Flickr


----------



## Neutral!

The United States of America is NOT Anglo Saxon.


----------



## perheps

Neutral! said:


> The United States of America is NOT Anglo Saxon.


Anglo-Saxon blood related we are here because United State, United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand all of them start with United Kingdom spreading out over around here 
Anglo-Saxon like white people believe start near 800 years ago start new created family members then today we are here 
Indeed United Kingdom arrived here in United Kingdom because Netherlands come New York City then United Kingdom fellow them would be become known Anglo-Saxon was rough 1,370,000 people arrived last 15 years


----------



## Neutral!

perheps said:


> Anglo-Saxon blood related we are here because United State, United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand all of them start with United Kingdom spreading out over around here
> Anglo-Saxon like white people believe start near 800 years ago start new created family members then today we are here
> Indeed United Kingdom arrived here in United Kingdom because Netherlands come New York City then United Kingdom fellow them would be become known Anglo-Saxon was rough 1,370,000 people arrived last 15 years


Saint Augustine, Florida settled by the Spanish in 1595 was the first European settlement in the continental United States. The Spanish and French explored and conquered most of what today is the United States of America FIRST. The Dutch also colonized what is today New York. The Dutch were once part of Spain under the Hapsburg empire. Continental Europe has many ties. The Normans of France and the Roman Empire, seated in the mediterranean and with mostly Italian and Greek influences, have also conquered England and have given it its best qualities.

Spanish, Italians, Germans, Greeks, Portuguese, among others are also white people, the first and most prominently, the most European. The concept of whiteness as beauty was established by the Roman Republic/Empire but has not died in countries such as England where it is easy to stay pale due to the lack of sunshine and constant rain. Blondes in the Roman empire/republic were prostitutes.

It is a disrespect to say that the United States of America is an Anglo Saxon country when most of the Germans that settled the country are not from that region. Take for example, Donald Trump's family which is from Rhineland-Palatinate, a state that almost borders France, Belgium and Switzerland.

Lastly, the United States does not have an official language and the French and Spanish overwhelmingly helped the United States become independent. What was then the territory of Nicaragua with Colombian influence gave the British the largest and likely decisive defeat in the American War for Independence (the costliest British disaster of the entire war), San Juan del Norte (for Esteli):

*The San Juan Expedition (1780)*



> The *San Juan Expedition* took place between March and November 1780 during the American War of Independence when a British force under the command of John Polson and Captain Horatio Nelson landed on the coast of the present-day Nicaragua, with the aim of sailing up the San Juan River to capture the strategically crucial towns of Granada and León, located on the northwestern shore of Lake Nicaragua.
> 
> Despite an initial success in the capture of the Fortress of the Immaculate Conception, Polson's force never reached Lake Nicaragua and, decimated by yellow fever, was forced to return to Jamaica. The campaign ended in total failure and cost the lives of more than 2,500 men, making it the *costliest British disaster of the entire war*.[6]


More info: San Juan Expedition (1780) - Wikipedia


----------



## Dusty Hare

Neutral! said:


> The United States of America is NOT Anglo Saxon.


I think you are taking it a bit too literally. The US is not Anglo-Saxon but neither is Canada, NZ, Australia or even the UK. I think what the title refers to is an often mis-used term (Anglo-Saxon) to describe English-speaking people. So all of these countries use English as their official language, and have cultures that have been heavily influenced by their ties to and their origins in England. Of course other cultures have influenced things in all of these countries but the dominant language of English perhaps points to which culture had the strongest influence when each country was established. 

Just a point of order too. The Norman's invaded England and had a major influence on its culture. But how do you know that they gave them the 'best' parts of its culture? The Norman's, by the way, were also descended from Vikings.

And, funnily enough, England does not have 'constant rain' any more than anywhere else.


----------



## Neutral!

Dusty Hare said:


> I think you are taking it a bit too literally. The US is not Anglo-Saxon but neither is Canada, NZ, Australia or even the UK. I think what the title refers to is an often mis-used term (Anglo-Saxon) to describe English-speaking people. So all of these countries use English as their official language, and have cultures that have been heavily influenced by their ties to and their origins in England. Of course other cultures have influenced things in all of these countries but the dominant language of English perhaps points to which culture had the strongest influence when each country was established.
> 
> Just a point of order too. The Norman's invaded England and had a major influence on its culture. But how do you know that they gave them the 'best' parts of its culture? The Norman's, by the way, were also descended from Vikings.
> 
> And, funnily enough, England does not have 'constant rain' any more than anywhere else.


Change the title of the thread. It is offensive to Americans especially during election times when we have a vice presidential candidate who's parents both come from the British commonwealth. The USA wants to maintain it's independence. The democratic party is corrupt by putting her in the ticket.


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

Dallas by Ofwa Mwalilino, trên Flickr


----------



## Neitzsche

Easy there tiger, as a title it works well enough to group the countries together. Western English first language speaking nations didn't have quite the same ring. One of the reasons I enjoy this site, at least on the pages I visit, US politics hasn't seeped in. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## perheps

It’s actually Anglo-Saxon mean White Peoples was created word in 800 years ago because this whole Africa it’s use word for but didn’t use word Anglo-Saxon anymore ever since and who come up with Anglo-Saxon?
It’s by the way Anglo-Saxon/Homeric is if part of Europe


----------



## little universe

*Gold Coast - 黄金海岸*
QLD, Down Under








by 奶盖 on 500px



​


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*









"Blurred" ocean in front of the centre of Auckland. New Zealand by Andrey Levin on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

ROCKETI said:


> That bangaroo project is reminiscent of the Shanghai tower.
> View attachment 479096


There are a lot of twisty towers being built lately, although I thought the one in Malmo is the first tall one.


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Moon Is Up by Greg Fey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Louisville, KY*

Two-Ship C-130 Flyover by Kentucky National Guard Public Affairs Office, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

_DSC3163 by Cristian Jara, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney* 

Sydney Harbour from Manns Point Park by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Liverpool Waters by Flikrman Gaz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London* (City)

IMG_7102 by benmcclem06, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham*

Newish moon over Birmingham.jpg by Pete Davies, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Perth - 珀斯*
WA, Down Under








by 李嘉菲兰 on 500px




​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Vancouver skyline by Jesse Yang, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

perheps said:


> It’s actually Anglo-Saxon mean White Peoples was created word in 800 years ago because this whole Africa it’s use word for but didn’t use word Anglo-Saxon anymore ever since and who come up with Anglo-Saxon?
> It’s by the way Anglo-Saxon/Homeric is if part of Europe


What I'll say is that these 5 countries have a lot in common with each other except that the US doesn't use the British political system and don't spell like the British cause it is not a commonwealth of the UK. They are all english speaking nations that have developed economies and a similar way of life and white people dominated society at one point in history. That is why it is right to group these countries together.


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Southbank Sunset by Paul Balfe, trên Flickr









Brisbane by Ali Saadat on 500px


----------



## redcode

*New York City*









Mid town Manhattan at Sunset by Rajesh Kumar on 500px









New York, New York. by jonathan Zhong on 500px









Night Manhattan by Ziyu Shao on 500px









sunnyside nyc by Michal Dziekonski on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

The Boston&#x27;s Esplanade by Thea Prum, on Flickr

The Boston&#x27;s Esplanade by Thea Prum, on Flickr

The Boston&#x27;s Esplanade by Thea Prum, on Flickr

The Boston&#x27;s Esplanade by Thea Prum, on Flickr

The Boston&#x27;s Esplanade by Thea Prum, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York* (downtown)

Untitled by Carlos García, on Flickr

with Jersey City :

Untitled by Carlos García, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

Back on the water by Road Runner, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

SF
San Francisco Skyline by 320-ROC, on Flickr



Golden Gate City by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr

Iconic Skyline by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr

SalesForce by Steve Hornstra, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

View from Brockwell Park, I took short walk after work:


DSC04841 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04839 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04855 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04861 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04881 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04882 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04888 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04900 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04902 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04897 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

*Social distancing in T.O.*









link

*The White Cliffs of Dover (err.. Toronto)*








link









link


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia sunset by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

1W2A0002HDR by Clement Lo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

Atlanta skyline from the North by Hudson Dean, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville*

Nashville Skyline from Luke Lea Heights Scenic Overlook by Michael Hicks, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Melbourne skyline from Brighton Beach by Alpha, on Flickr

Melbourne skyline from Brighton Beach - op5 by Alpha, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York* 

ze Roof, Sunset . . . June 1st, 2020 by mike.r. reiss, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portland, OR*

20200909-Smoky-Portland-MN-01-(16x9) by MultCo Communications, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

The Day The Sun Didn&#x27;t Rise by Christopher Michel, on Flickr

The Day The Sun Didn&#x27;t Rise by Christopher Michel, on Flickr

The Day The Sun Didn&#x27;t Rise by Christopher Michel, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Toronto

Looking Down James Street in Toronto by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*









_DSC0775 by Vince Pedulla on 500px









Downtown Melbourne evening II by Ralf Prien on 500px









墨尔本 Building20 历史遗产 罗马式古建筑 by Chloe_琦 on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancity










Unit 2304 1200 Alberni Street Vancouver-31 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Neutral!

Neitzsche said:


> Easy there tiger, as a title it works well enough to group the countries together. Western English first language speaking nations didn't have quite the same ring. One of the reasons I enjoy this site, at least on the pages I visit, US politics hasn't seeped in. Let's keep it that way.


Thoughts on the Celts?


----------



## thewallpart6

Perth By Night-1 by Marty Stamatis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

IMG_7773 by Helen V, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

IMG_20200912_172304 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Today’s weather from the cliffs in Mornington at 1 o’clock today .. by Liane Willoughby, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Seattle








*


----------



## thewallpart6

A Level 2 Auckland Saturday by Frank Wang, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

SF
San Francisco Skyline by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*


_DSC2530 by Doug Metcalfe, trên Flickr


_DSC2414 by Doug Metcalfe, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Downtown Watercolors by Grace E Green, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

9/11 Tribute Lights by Dante Fratto, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Gold Coast, Australia









u/k26photography on reddit


----------



## streetscapeer

*San Francisco









@sbdunkscarl*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sydney

Opera House, Sydney by Tony Gong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh sunrise by zongfu chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Heading Out by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr

From the Far North by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney








*
The little wharf by Taras Vyshnya on 500px

*







*
Muscle clouds by Taras Vyshnya on 500px

City lights 🌃 by Leanne Morris, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*









Pacific Hwy Brisbane by Michael Gee on 500px









Brisbane Reflections by Craig McGowan on 500px

Brisbane City Sunset by Chris Ring, trên Flickr









Laser Light Show by Ben Bailey on 500px

Looking The Other Way by Chris Ring, trên Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Lower Manhattan - 曼哈顿下城*
NY









by Mark Cao on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Melbourne - 墨尔本*
VIC, Down Under









by 邢嘉庆 on 500px





​


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*

A Level 2 Auckland Saturday by Frank Wang, trên Flickr

242/366 September skyline. by Beatrix Jones, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Toronto skyline. by Gillian Floyd, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

smoky skies clearing at dusk, Vancouver by roaming-the-planet, trên Flickr









Downtown by KK on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

san francisco by Florent Lamoureux, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

New York Harbor and Lower Manhattan view by Rich L. Wang, on Flickr

NYC Ferry by Rich L. Wang, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

Downtown Toronto Dusk II by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston skyline by Larisa, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Griffith Observatory over Los Angeles by Rob Rovira, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Mornington this afternoon.. by Liane Willoughby, on Flickr


----------



## Neitzsche




----------



## PJH2015

A selection of photos of the developing *Manchester *skyline



















View attachment 523088


----------



## Yellow Fever

Main Beach, Queensland 

High above the beach by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

*Upper left - the geodesic sphere of Ontario Place, home to the first permanent IMAX theatre nearly half a century ago.*








Marcanadian

*South of the financial district*








kotsy


----------



## redcode

*Houston*









From a Distance by Maryam Madanizadeh on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

Houston Sunrise by Shane Hand, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









DSC01172 by Peter Liu on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Portland, OR*

Portland Oregon at night. by Jason Porter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Little Rock, Arkansas*

201008-F-YZ987-0705 by Little Rock Air Force Base, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago Skyline at Sunrise by BartShore, trên Flickr

DSC_5953 by BartShore, trên Flickr

DSC_5938 by BartShore, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Southwest Corridor Park Late Twilight by Matthew Ireland, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Melbourne Weather 3 by Peter Lew, on Flickr

Melbourne Weather 2 by Peter Lew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane Riverside Centre-1&#x3D; by John, on Flickr

Jacaranda on banks of Brisbane River-2&#x3D; by John, on Flickr

Brisbane River and Story Bridge-1&#x3D; by John, on Flickr

Brisbane River at dusk-1&#x3D; by John, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

SF
Welcome to the Jungle by Reiner Mim, on Flickr

Chicago
Chicago-Arial by Johnny Xmas, on Flickr

Toronto
Harbourfront by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne by Qicong Lin, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Greenwich Point by David Morgan-Mar, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Surfers Paradise*

Jewel of the Gold Coast by Emanuel Papamanolis, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Roosevelt Street Chicago - Mini Dinosaur Sculpture by Anthony Hicks III, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

SF Ferry Terminal by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London* (Canary Wharf)

Blythe hill by Paolo Martini, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

Manchester (1737) by benmet47, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

South Vancouver Ahead by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

montréal au coucher du soleil by Laurent Leduc, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Millwood Overpass Bridge by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Millwood Overpass Bridge by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Chester Hill Lookout by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

IMG_4467 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4498 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4468 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

IMG_7731.jpg by David Dalton, trên Flickr


----------



## mw123

*Melbourne*

Melbourne skyline from Brighton promenade by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

Melbourne from Southbank by Sam Gao, on Flickr

Melbourne Night by Laika Hyena, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

mw123 said:


> *Melbourne*
> 
> Melbourne skyline from Brighton promenade by Joe Lewit, on Flickr
> 
> Melbourne from Southbank by Sam Gao, on Flickr
> 
> Melbourne Night by Laika Hyena, on Flickr


Melbourne has the best skyline in Australia.


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*


San Francisco skyline and cranes over bay by rbunzel, trên Flickr


Downtown San Francisco looking lively despite COVID by kate beale, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*









Auckland Light Trails by Jiahua Huang on 500px

Auckland Skyline by Dan Dirks, trên Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

redcode said:


> *San Francisco*
> 
> 
> San Francisco skyline and cranes over bay by rbunzel, trên Flickr
> 
> 
> Downtown San Francisco looking lively despite COVID by kate beale, trên Flickr


It would look even better if there was another 1000 ft+ tall building. Too bad it looks like it will never happen.


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Mornington this afternoon.. by Liane Willoughby, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

“The sea, once it casts its spell, holds one in its net of wonder forever.” ~Jacques Cousteau by Chris Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Autumn 2020 by Paula Kirman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Wyanokie Hi Point with Manhattan on the horizon DSC_0663 by h_wang_02, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

DJI_0875 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver* 

Panoramic view of tonight&#x27;s West Coast sunset (+4) by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

16th October 2020. WD Michel on the Manchester Ship Canal at Mode Wheel Locks, Media City UK, Greater Manchester. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

16th October 2020. From the footbridge over the Manchester Ship Canal at Media City UK, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Emerald Autumn by cherlich, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia Skyline by Tom Ipri, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Dallas in Panorama by Robert Hensley, on Flickr

Uptown Dallas by Michael Zheng - 奔驰野马, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Calgary by Padmanabhan101, on Flickr

Leading lines by Padmanabhan101, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

DSC_6301 by BartShore, on Flickr

DSC_6307 by BartShore, on Flickr

DSC_6298 by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane City Skyline by David Wheeler, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*San Francisco*








@sbdunkscarl


----------



## redcode

*Sheffield

Steel City by Ed Oliver, trên Flickr*


----------



## ROCKETI

BNE
Brisbane

across the road from PA hospital, Woolloongabba


----------



## redcode

*London*

Canary Wharf Shines Bright … by Marc Barrot, trên Flickr

Canary Wharf - London by _gianluca_, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Spring sunset by David Redfearn, trên Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Vancouver
Colours of the night by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Seattle
Space Needle Views by PhotosWithDom, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

SF
San Francisco Skyline - MrLocationScout.com by Mr. Location Scout, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*









Auckland cbd by Lyall Reynolds on 500px


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta








SS from


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*









Victoria Bridge by Hema Nagaraj on 500px


----------



## elliot

Sweet financial district shot featuring *BMO*'s wonderful re-cladding, the sublime *Scotia*, Pei's *Commerce Court *and a guest appearance by *EY*. I even like *St. Regis* now that it has been _"de-Trumped"_ (which is hopefully happening in the U.S. as we speak).









noahthewale


----------



## lovecities888

SF
_DSC9801-birds flocking around-moonrise-f by posyche, on Flickr

San Francisco Sunset by Walter Chung • 鍾啟偉, on Flickr

Mission Street in San Francisco. 25 years ago, none of these buildings existed and this neighborhood was rundown. by JoeGarity, on Flickr

San Francisco Skyline from Berkeley Marina by Steve Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

The runner by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









Bridge Sunsets by Jon Herbert on 500px









Untitled by Emil Gevelegian on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*









Simply Beaming by Gavin Queit on 500px









Sunset on the Cup Day by Bin BQ_Photo on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*









Downtown LA from Mulholland by John Kennedy on 500px









LA Sky Makes Drama by Chamil on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*









Toronto Sunset by Justin Xu on 500px









Toronto Night by Justin Xu on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Perth*









Urban Life by Ray Malik on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*









Story Bridge by Hema Nagaraj on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

That&#x27;s everything! by Steven Oldak, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









@sevlon.nef









@mchlanglo









@mchlanglo









@thedronalist


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vancouver

Downtown at Sunset by Rick Deacon, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Seattle - 西雅图*
WA









by Heng Li on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Vancouver - 温哥华*
Canada









by Han on 500px








by Han on 500px








by Han on 500px








by Han on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Melbourne - 墨尔本*
VIC, Down Under








by Simon Zhao on 500px









by Simon Zhao on 500px



​


----------



## elliot

*One the few remaining sites in Toronto's financial district under construction (Scotiabank North)*









sikandar


----------



## little universe

*SF - 旧金山*
CA









by 陈曦Stanley on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Boston - 波士顿*
MA









by 陈曦Stanley on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Chi-Town - 芝加哥*
IL









by 陈曦Stanley on 500px 



​


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Sunny September from Kangaroo Point by Eamon Monaghan, trên Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Film studio expansion in Toronto
















Massive Toronto film and television studio is expanding again


Toronto's film and television industry has been steadily growing over the years, with so many of the most popular movies and shows filmed right her...




www.blogto.com


----------



## lovecities888

SF
Downtown San Francisco by dtstuff9, on Flickr


----------



## MelboyPete

Some North American skylines eg. NYC, Toronto, Chicago, SF are in a league of their own IMO.


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

San Diego Skyline by Rabin Pamela, trên Flickr


----------



## Jay

MelboyPete said:


> Some North American skylines eg. NYC, Toronto, Chicago, SF are in a league of their own IMO.


SF is definitely good but I don't know I'd put it with those others. SF isn't really any bigger or taller than LA, Philadelphia, Houston or some other second-tier NA cities. It is cool looking though. 

NYC is definitely in a league of its own, then Chicago, then Toronto.


----------



## streetscapeer

*Chicago








*
Source

*







*
Source









Source









Source









Source









































Source


----------



## A Chicagoan

streetscapeer said:


> Chicago


Nice! I've never seen you post Chicago before. But ugh... those darn Instagram filters! Chicago is already beautiful without fake sunsets applied, thank you very much!


----------



## streetscapeer

^ I've posted Chicago before, but I haven't in a while. It has a breathtaking skyline.


----------



## streetscapeer

*Slice of Brooklyn, New York*

















Source

*Upper Manhattan*


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









Sydney Harbour by Felipe Mejía on 500px









Night View of Sydney Harbour by Ronnie Zheng on 500px

City Of Blinding Lights by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, trên Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hongcouver

Spanish Banks by Jerry Meaden, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Perth - 珀斯*
WA, Down Under









by 惠家小镇 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Sydney - 悉尼/雪梨*
NSW, Down Under









by JACKSONAYUAN on 500px



​


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*









Waking up by Neil Walker on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Kangaroo Point by Colin Grainger, trên Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Jay said:


> SF is definitely good but I don't know I'd put it with those others. SF isn't really any bigger or taller than LA, Philadelphia, Houston or some other second-tier NA cities. It is cool looking though.
> 
> NYC is definitely in a league of its own, then Chicago, then Toronto.


As a skyline overall, I'd definitely put SF's over LA, Philadelphia, and Houston.


----------



## lovecities888

SF
201911-Road Trip to San Francisco by James C. Kling, on Flickr

Blue Skies by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr

San Francisco Skyline by Joits, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Cemetery Sunset by Robert, trên Flickr

Boston Sojourn: Day One #7 by Keith Michael, trên Flickr

Good Morning Manhattan by street level, trên Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Pittsburgh Panoramic Skyline by David Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

San Diego, CA by Aram, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne skyline in the early morning by Philip Mallis, trên Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

^ nice new perspective!... reminds me of LA


----------



## DZH22

Boston, click in for a larger view

20201119-17h22m12s-Edit by matthew macpherson, on Flickr

Essentially reposting this 2nd part from the best North American skyline thread since vertical pics don't have the same resizing issues as the horizontal ones.

20201119-17h22m12s-Edit by matthew macpherson, on Flickr


----------



## Quicksilver

Densest Part of Europe:

_MG_4543 by ben veasey, on Flickr

_MG_4502 by ben veasey, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Calgary

tallest -- newest -- favourite by robert zawaski, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Perth - 珀斯*
WA, Down Under









by Guanwen Li on 500px



​


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









Chicago by Mario Aurich on 500px









Chicago by Mario Aurich on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

IAATL-20201120-0473 by David Minty, trên Flickr









Sydney Blue Hour from Waverton Park by Yevgeny Kheifets on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brisbane

At the point (Explore 27/11/2020) by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Sydney - 悉尼 / 雪梨*
NSW, Down Under









by shinRai on 500px




​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago

NIGHT CALL by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## Mansa Musa

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> IMO, it is the 3rd best US skyline on the west coast after SF & LA


Has potential to be number one by next decade if they weren't scared to build taller.


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

MELBOURNE SKYLINE Dec 2020 by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr

Không có tiêu đề by Nanulak, trên Flickr

Southbank, Melbourne Australia by Les Butcher, trên Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Mansa Musa said:


> Has potential to be number one by next decade if they weren't scared to build taller.


SF, Seattle, and Vancouver are afraid to build taller. Not LA though.


----------



## perheps

lovecities888 said:


> SF, Seattle, and Vancouver are afraid to build taller. Not LA though.


Earthquake what people afraid of.... real life not Hollywood filmmaking after all


----------



## lovecities888

My top 10 skylines from these countries: 1. NYC 2. Chicago 3. Toronto 4. Melbourne 5. SF 6. Vancouver 7. Seattle 8. Sydney 9. LA 10. London.


----------



## little universe

*Perth - 珀斯*
WA, Down Under









by Terry on 500px









by Terry on 500px





​


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

Manhattan Winter Sunset December 2020 by Danny Daly, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

City clouds by Cornelia Schulz, trên Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

SF
San Francisco Skyline by Joits, on Flickr

Dawn of the Painted Ladies by Joits, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NYC

Missing One by Yoshihiko Wada, on Flickr


----------



## grngmdn

Few aerial photos of London by @JasonHawkes in twitter


----------



## isaidso

grngmdn said:


> Few aerial photos of London by @JasonHawkes in twitter


London looks like Calgary in that shot.


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*


Peace and Joy by Erik Wolf, trên Flickr









Chicago skyline and Navy Pier by Rajesh Vijayakumar on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

Black Skyline by Dennis Stanworth, trên Flickr


----------



## Keats1795

*Manchester* 

Photos courtesy of @wilkinsonphoto


----------



## redcode

*Perth*

A view of the city by Stephen Brennan, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*









Auckland Skyline.. while out for a morning run by Neil Walker on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*









Kangaroo Point by Colin Grainger on 500px


DSC_0564 by James Dun, trên Flickr

The New Farm // Brisbane City Council Powerhouse (New Farm, Queensland) by Buddy Patrick, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Intersection of Eastern Freeway and Chandler Highway with Melbourne CBD skyline from Willsmere Park, Kew by Philip Mallis, trên Flickr

Melbourne city skyline from John Cain Memorial Park, Thornbury by Philip Mallis, trên Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Boston - 波士顿*
MA








by Furic Zhou on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*SF - 旧金山*
CA








by CHAPA丨赖云鹏 on 500px




​


----------



## lovecities888

little universe said:


> *SF - 旧金山*
> CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by CHAPA丨赖云鹏 on 500px
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I wished SF's skyline expanded further north and south.


----------



## Walsh

*London - Canary Wharf*


----------



## mw123

*Melbourne*































Photos by a.j.wilko


----------



## streetscapeer

*Philadelphia*










Source


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Royal Irish of the Mersey by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr

Royal Irish of the Mersey by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Toronto
🇨🇦 Toronto by Dave Wong, on Flickr













Toronto skyline







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brisbane

Rentals East Brisbane by Garry Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston by me from last week.

IMG_6133 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_6119 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_6123 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

TO skyline from Tommy Thompson Park, Toronto by Paul Prior, trên Flickr

Toronto South Core by Ryan Tir, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne by Joseph Teh, trên Flickr









Swan Street Commute by Alistair Wilson on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Canary Wharf*


Skyline by Graham Willetts, trên Flickr

Canary Wharf on a winter&#x27;s afternoon by RJS London, trên Flickr

River Thames, Isle of Dogs, London by Nigel Turner, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*


Birthday Skyline by Chadillaccc, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

Spinnaker Tower Cityscape by fstop186, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

12th January 2021. The Manchester Ship Canal at Media City UK, North Bay, Salford Quays, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

12th January 2021. The Manchester Ship Canal from Wharfside, Trafford Park at Salford Quays, Greater Manchester. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

&#x27;Suellen&#x27; by Stephen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

IMG_1054 Gold Coast Aurora by Grant Booth, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

DJI_0124-Pano by Mark-Aaron Van Den Bergh, on Flickr

DSC_0158-Pano by Mark-Aaron Van Den Bergh, on Flickr

IMG_7987 by Helen V, on Flickr

IMG_7977 by Helen V, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Aerial Sunset Panorama in Seattle by Jim Patterson, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Sunset over Chicago downtown by Morusupalli Rao, trên Flickr

Sunset over Chicago by Morusupalli Rao, trên Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*









@the_acphotos









@the_acphotos









@selvon.nef









@mattsfocus









@beholdingeye


----------



## Yellow Fever

Auckland

Auckland City in 241 seconds. by Mike MacKinven, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*LA - 洛杉矶*
CA








by ShujunChen on 500px









by Chann1128 on 500px









by Chann1128 on 500px



​


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Cremorne Point walk by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Cremorne Point walk by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

DSC_1805 by Boris T, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London - Canary Wharf*

Blue Canary by Ross, on Flickr

Sprawl by Ross, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Spectacularly Edmonton by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

Downtown Skyscrapers by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

A City Brewing by nelsonpiresdafonte, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Royal Albert Dock, Liverpool by Thomas Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline during December 2020 by Kelvin Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Diego*

_7R38866 NIK by Sonja Schindeler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Mr. Rogers keeping an eye on his neighborhood by Joe Allen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

Mission Bay, San Francisco by Sergio Ruiz, trên Flickr

Mission Bay, San Francisco by Sergio Ruiz, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Riverside by Colin Grainger, trên Flickr

The Three Bridges by Colin Grainger, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*

A flare for downtown by Dillan K, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*









More Melbourne skyline by JJ on 500px









Brightday for Australian Open 2021 by Andrew HO on 500px

Eastern Freeway and Melbourne skyline from Willsmere Park, Kew East by Philip Mallis, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Perth*









Skyline by Coarse Chocolate on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*New York - Lower Manhattan*

IMG_0059 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Canary Wharf*

Queen&#x27;s House, Old Royal Naval College and Canary Wharf, Viewed from Greenwich Park, London by Nigel Turner, trên Flickr

Colourful Canary Wharf skyline by Bex Walton, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Burnaby*


Brentwood skyline view and Hwy 1 - Douglas Rd overpass, Burnaby, BC by Andrew McQuillan, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Our Lady of Angels Cathedral by Kelvin Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Orange Crush by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Perth City Skyline, South Perth Esplanade, South Perth, Perth, Western Australia by Stuart Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Peter1980

*Parramatta *









Parramatta Skyline by @ArthurDayne on Imgur


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*

Liverpool Skyline by Graham Morris, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Space Needle Sunrise by Mike Reid, trên Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Montreal












__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 801 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 801- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## isaidso

Toronto












__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 801 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 801- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## redcode

*Perth*

DSCF7318 by Seng Mah, trên Flickr

DSCF7310 by Seng Mah, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne from above by Marian Pollock, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Wellington*

Wellington Anniversary Day Fireworks by andy, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

DJI_0022 by Denis-Carl Robidoux, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

25th January 2021. Deansgate Square from Longford Park, Chorlton, Manchester. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London *

LOWI 177 by Thierry, on Flickr

LOWI 112 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

DJI_0215 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr

DJI_0225 by Peter Stratmoen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

The City by Kool Cats Photography over 15 Million Views, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Randoms by David Bremner, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

San Francisco (Jan 2021) by Miltonic, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

DJI_0223 by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr

DJI_0258 by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr

DJI_0257 by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Adelaide*

Adelaide. Early morning light and grey rain clouds to the north in summer. by denisbin, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA by Peter, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









City Lights by Gerard Scheller on 500px









Evening Panorama by Gerard Scheller on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Swimming in Sydney harbour #marineexplorer by John Turnbull, on Flickr

IMG_8531-Edit-2.jpg by David Dalton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane City by Sydsailor, on Flickr

Brisbane City by Sydsailor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

#Melbourne #CBD #AUSTRALIA #Summer ☀ by Awais, on Flickr

#Melbourne #CBD #AUSTRALIA #Summer ☀ by Awais, on Flickr

#Melbourne #CBD #AUSTRALIA #Summer ☀ by Awais, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hobart*

20210111-01-Hobart evening by Roger Wong, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

View from doncaster shopping centre city skyline and looking to the East 28/1 after 1pm by tracy de, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Không có tiêu đề by Jeffrey Grenfell, trên Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston from flickr

My First DSLR by Ethan Rice, on Flickr

Boston by me. Other than 2 towers to the right and a smattering of smaller mid/high-rises , practically every major building in this view was built since 2000.

IMG_6455 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

Sunset over Portsmouth by Lee Swinford, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Anchorage*

Anchorage, Alaska by Traylor Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

image (70) by GE Young, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago

LULLABY by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

London skyline by Dianne Brown, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Glasgow*

Glesga by Dale Kelly, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne Skyline sunset by Jarryd Bravo, trên Flickr

Melbourne Skyline sunset by Jarryd Bravo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sheffield*

**
Sheffield City Centre, January 2021 by David Johnson, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Vancouver skyline by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, trên Flickr









Sunny winter days by Zeb on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Prince Johns Path,3 by John Doo, on Flickr

DJI_0177x by Nicholas Brett, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa, Florida*

Tampa, Florida - Super Bowl 55 by Jan Lagergren, on Flickr

Tampa, Florida - Super Bowl 55 by Jan Lagergren, on Flickr

Tampa, Florida - Super Bowl 55 by Jan Lagergren, on Flickr

Tampa, Florida - Super Bowl 55 by Jan Lagergren, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

Cinci lights by Don Sniegowski, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kansas City*

Kansas City View from Museum by mlkelly5454, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Frozen Lake Michigan by Paul Sager, trên Flickr

Chicago Loop Aerial by formulanone, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*









MediaCityUK by Indra Delle on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

1W2A0021(HDR) by Clement Lo, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*Melbourne*

Low clouds over Melbourne&#x27;s Skyline by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Long Island City*

Snowy Skyline &lt;7&gt; by Matt Csenge, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

IMG_2828 Mt Coot Tha by Grant Booth, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Surfers Paradise*

Surfers Paradise Landscape in Monochrome by Taelum Warren, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*

Auckland by Nikolai Vakhroushev, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Birmingham*

Birmingham + Lickey Hills by chinlips, trên Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Chicago*









@waywelling


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Water Towers in Manhattan by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), trên Flickr









Statue of Liberty, NYC Skyline Sunrise by Eric Malave, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

River Valley Ice Fog I by Van Lochem, E.P., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Big 8 DTLA by Peter Buschmann, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

A Vancouver winter sunset series (+5) by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

9th February 2021. Media City UK, Salford Quays, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

Ferry passing the Spinnaker Tower Portsmouth. by Benjitas Photography 1, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Boston:*
Boston by Linda Grant, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*









Melbourne City Trails by Paul Hammond on 500px









Melbourne by Noman Zia on 500px

Melbourne above ground by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr

Majestic Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr

Growing City by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









Sydney from a distance by weimin Zhao on 500px

Sydney Skyline by thaw02, trên Flickr

The Rocks by Cornelia Schulz, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

High-rise buildings vs trees by Michael Baltas, trên Flickr

Canary Wharf by Timothy Hart, trên Flickr


----------



## isaidso

DOWNTOWN TORONTO
toronto skyline by Sanjin Avdicevic, on Flickr


PERFECT WEATHER FOR A DIP
enjoying the view by Sanjin Avdicevic, on Flickr


HUMBER BAY (SUBURBIA)
Humber Bay by chrisd666, on Flickr


LIBERTY VILLAGE (AS SEEN FROM DOWNTOWN)
Into The Storm by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chicago:*
SNOWZILLA by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Does Lake Michigan usually freeze up like that? Lake Ontario rarely does.


----------



## A Chicagoan

isaidso said:


> Does Lake Michigan usually freeze up like that? Lake Ontario rarely does.


I don't think I've ever been to the lakeshore in winter... but I have seen a lot of photos of the lake frozen over!


----------



## isaidso

A Chicagoan said:


> I don't think I've ever been to the lakeshore in winter... but I have seen a lot of photos of the lake frozen over!


Ice coverage varies across the Great Lakes. This photo below was taken on February 19, 2021. Lake Ontario and Lake Michigan are relatively ice free compared to the other 3. There does seem to be a band of ice near Chicago though.

















NOAA projects 30 percent average Great Lakes ice cover for 2021 winter


NOAA scientists project the average Great Lakes ice cover for 2021 will be 30 percent, higher than last year’s average of 19.5 percent, but part of a long-term pattern of declining ice cover likely…




www.wearecentralpa.com


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*









The Power Game by Indra Delle on 500px

Manchester skyline by Peter Yates, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

Skyline Sunrise by brijonmang, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*









Brisbane Sunrise by Michael Sanders on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Portsmouth, VA*

Dawn from Portsmouth Virginia by rickmcnelly, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hamilton, ON*

Hamilton Nightscape by AncasterZ, trên Flickr


----------



## Mansa Musa

redcode said:


> *Houston*
> 
> Skyline Sunrise by brijonmang, trên Flickr


I've always been curious why Texas has a love hate relationship with highrises? Houston, Dallas, and San Antoinio could easily have top 10 downtowns if they wanted too. But instead I saw so many low rise office spaces from multi-national companies.


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh Pano by Scott Betz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Photo Bombing by Rob Coates, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

6th Street Bridge, Construction progress 2021 by Sterling Davis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

The Corner of Melbourne Queen Victoria Market by Andrew Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Labrador The Gold Coast Australia by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane by Mat McGee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Louisville, KY*

2020Last-6476City16x9HD by Mike Buford, on Flickr

Golden hour Louisville by David Green, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

22nd February 2021. Pomona from across the River Irwell at Ordsall, Salford, Greater Manchester. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

22nd February 2021. Spring in Salford. The River Irwell at Ordsall, Salford, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

22nd February 2021. The River Irwell at Ordsall, Salford, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

DSC_4915 by Samuel Munoz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

San Francisco sparkling in iridescent blue twilight by David Abercrombie, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Toronto from Centre Island
View of downtown Toronto (in Canada) from Center Island by Adrian Van Leeuwen, on Flickr


Yorkville (northern edge of downtown)
Bloor Viaduct, Luminous Veil, at dusk by Jeremy Gilbert, on Flickr


Yorkville (from across the Don Valley)
Chester Hill Sunrise July 5 by Greg Cooke, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*

Manchester moody skyline closer view by claire monteverde, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

DSC_26006a by Clive A Brown, trên Flickr

London sunrise by Alistair Hall, trên Flickr

Tower Bridge sunrise by Alistair Hall, trên Flickr

mediumres-MX103128 by Aldgate Connect BID, trên Flickr

ZC057220-Edit-Edit.jpg by Warren Martin, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

City skyline- Sydney harbour- Australia by Ricky windsor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Fire Pit by Graham Morris, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

Manchester Cityscape 4 - February 2021 by Michael Ripley, on Flickr

Manchester Cityscape 3 - February 2021 by Michael Ripley, on Flickr

Moon over Manchester 5 - February 2021 by Michael Ripley, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Mansa Musa said:


> I've always been curious why Texas has a love hate relationship with highrises? Houston, Dallas, and San Antoinio could easily have top 10 downtowns if they wanted too. But instead I saw so many low rise office spaces from multi-national companies.


I guess it is cause they have so much land in Texas that they don't care about having the best skylines. Plus, their downtowns aren't near any body of water. Land is relatively cheap there as well. A city like LA could even have a better downtown skyline than they do now, but since they have a lot of land in the LA area and their downtown is away from the water, why bother having the best skyline in the country. It is not the case with cities like NYC, Chicago, Toronto, SF, Melbourne, or Sydney.


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

CBD from South Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Gold City by Glenn Crouch, trên Flickr

The village of Sydney by Stephen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Adelaide*









Adelaide city skyline at dusk by Andrey Moisseyev on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

The Flats by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

And Poof, it&#x27;s Gone by Jon Buckland, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

redcode said:


> *Melbourne*
> 
> CBD from South Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr


Melbourne has a badass skyline! love to see it!


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

New Farm Park by MarilynDaviesAustralia, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

Old Portsmouth. by mark sheridan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*









Auckland CBD in Twin Lights of Dawn by Bin Yang on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr

Melbourne Pano by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr

Melbourne after the sunset by Serge Aus, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Croydon*

East Croydon by Geoff Henson, trên Flickr


----------



## isaidso

redcode said:


> *Tampa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tampa FL by Roberto Valdes on 500px


That's one city I never thought I'd ever visit but a few winters back I walked in front of those palm trees.


----------



## Keats1795

*Manchester*














__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1370693602360365057


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

&quot;We built this city.....&quot; by westernthunderer, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

IMG_4905 by Tom Dressel, trên Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Toronto
CN Tower by Marcanadian, on Flickr

CN Tower by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Milwaukee:*
Facing the Sun by Patricia Grindley, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston











https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EvoolhjXAAEcOqr.jpg



Kendall Square, Cambridge in the foreground











https://i.ytimg.com/vi/B45fwRDPFlg/maxresdefault.jpg



I can't get enough of 1 Dalton (on the right). The glass is as high quality as it gets. Really a stunning addition and key cog in upgrading a long-stagnant skyline.











https://cp.serpcom.com/main/wp-content/uploads/sites/2/2021/03/156306634_152509676616886_8815049228589587938_n.jpg



To illustrate, here's the Top 12 comparison from 2005-2015, then from 2016 through the present (including U/C). Note that the pics are inaccurate on a few of the early ones as they were originally listed wrong and the 1st, 3rd, and 7th are really slightly taller than drawn. Still, the difference is stark and it's like a great cloud has lifted. I was really dying inside by ~2011-2014.

Boston Top 12 2005-2015 by David Z, on Flickr

By the end of the year, #2 and #4 below should both be topped off and then the change will really be apparent.
Boston Top 12 Since 2016 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## nameless dude

*Sydney*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago

DREAMING by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Untitled by Carolyn, on Flickr

City skyline at sunset as seen from the wasteland of the cormorant nesting site in Tommy Thompson Park by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Niagara Falls, ON*

Untitled by Wilmary gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Storm over Brisbane by Joshua Springfield, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sunrise over Sydney Harbour RLS sites #marineexplorer by John Turnbull, on Flickr

Early morning light over lighthouse by John Turnbull, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Pacific National - 5MP2 by Shawn Stutsel, on Flickr

Sunrise - Melbourne by Shawn Stutsel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Auckland cbd by Simon Dando, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Adelaide*

Adelaide-3986.jpg by Ash Cook, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Unit 103 1515 East Broadway Vancouver-39 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Las Vegas*

las vegas from the 60th by samayoukodomo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Louis*

Framing St. Louis. by Jon Owens, on Flickr

Archrific by GatewayRail, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Ottawa*

Photo_6553635_DJI_35_jpg_4799889_0_202131719132_photo_original-PANO by harley613, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

Motorway Tractor (37800) by Steven Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Queen Anne and Seattle by Mike Reid, on Flickr

DJI_0460-HDR by Mike Reid, on Flickr

Seattle Sunrise Pano X5s 15mm by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago March Shoot by JayB Photos, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston, sourced from here: Boston | Gray Malin Right click and "open image in new tab" or "view image" to view them full size, especially that first one.


----------



## Mdalexanber

*Melbourne *:








IG/kingpedro27


----------



## thewallpart6

Perth City by Mike Leishman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Round 1 by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Leeds*

Leeds Dock 170321 by Al Barber, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Auckland skyline from Omana by Birds of the South, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

20th March 2021. St. Peter Basin, Salford Quays, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

210317 Chatet du Mont-Royal p6-3 os -r by Serge Léonard, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cincinnati *

Cincinnati by Tod Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Lexington, KY * 

NS 4000 on NS 143 - Lexington by Gage O&#x27;Dell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Calgary *

20210320_180211 by Jordan Schumaker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Edmonton *

Edmonton Stupendous Light by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Hartford, CT *

Hartford-0070 by -SOLO--, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Denver*

Denver Photographer Commercial Skier4 by Edward DeCroce, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Lucas Museum Contruction Progress 2021 by Sterling Davis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

DSC05820 by D Fitzs, on Flickr

Albany Hill Dusk by David Abercrombie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Dallas Skyline Panorama by David Swinney, on Flickr

House of Blues Dallas by David Swinney, on Flickr

Big D Little A Double L A S by David Swinney, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

IMG_9781 by Brian Vedra, on Flickr

IMG_9800 by Brian Vedra, on Flickr

IMG_9707 by Brian Vedra, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Boston *

Boston by Seth Dewey, on Flickr

Boston Skyline from Cambridge by Remington Strecker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *

Chicago - Skyline by Ben Conrad, on Flickr

Lake Shore Drive - Chicago, IL by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Royal Botanic Gardens, Sydney: after the rain. March 2021 by HardieBoys, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Untitled by HardieBoys, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Auckland city scape by Steve Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

Portsmouth by Lee Swinford, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

The Blue Hour by John Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Melbourne

Untitled by Paul.Francis, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chicago

Chicago, Illinois, USA by Pom&#x27;, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Melbourne on a cloudy day by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr

Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Detroit











https://www.gannett-cdn.com/-mm-/5319be322a94afcedbc180291d98840efad7d137/c=0-172-2221-1427/local/-/media/2018/02/01/DetroitFreeP/DetroitFreePress/636531032899759607-Detroit-Skyline-02.jpg?width=2221&height=1255&fit=crop&format=pjpg&auto=webp


----------



## hkskyline

*St. Paul*

twin-cities-parks( Saint Paul) by DAMIANGALLAGHER, on Flickr

Saint Paul (Mn) by DAMIANGALLAGHER, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

South Street Bridge Philadelphia by James Foy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

20210326_161057_P1600490-LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

MANITOWOC 032321 01 by mile27, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Honolulu*

22 March 2021 view from Kapahulu Safeway rooftop parking lot by Guy: Jussum Guy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh St. Patrick&#x27;s Day 2021 by James Watt, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Greenwich Park Spring (6 of 7) by John Linford, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Some great looking photos from skylines we don't see often: Auckland, Portsmouth, Manchester, Detroit, and St. Paul.


----------



## isaidso

Toronto's massive Portlands development in the foreground, downtown in the background.



















__





Jasonzed's myDrone Activity of Toronto and Area







urbantoronto.ca


----------



## DZH22

Cleveland











https://images.squarespace-cdn.com/content/v1/5328a061e4b0137f6ac27ffc/1615858620766-2J7YES5IE5LDDR1KWA08/ke17ZwdGBToddI8pDm48kL7iYgPnuxSoc6UtLzMxZRd7gQa3H78H3Y0txjaiv_0fDoOvxcdMmMKkDsyUqMSsMWxHk725yiiHCCLfrh8O1z5QHyNOqBUUEtDDsRWrJLTmbAPWDwNhuSEKyCuGePwJdvllucAIWXsXv3AfoaV-HNFqZHcR7kM54MfDEIlBLSYE/image-asset.jpeg


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Manisha2256 (u/Manisha2256) - Reddit


u/Manisha2256:




www.reddit.com


----------



## hkskyline

*New York (Midtown)*

2021March27 (10) by ShellyS, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Spring is here! by Jesse Price, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane City From Mt Coot-tha Lookout by Cris Waller, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Adelaide*

Torrens stitch by Ian Lucas, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

Towers of the City by Dave Morton, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Philadelphia

The Girard at East Market by Philly By Drone, on Flickr

200428-F-YY948-1024 by Joint Base McGuire-Dix-Lakehurst, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Melbourne city skyline from the South Yarra railway bridge on a sunny Autumn Thursday by Alpha, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Minneapolis Skyline Sunset - Tony Webster by Tony Webster, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

perth sunrise 0554 and 582 by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Seattle*









@@shotsbyesco









@@nigeria206









@shotsbyesco









@@johnnyhd24


----------



## streetscapeer

*LA*









*@bay.photography









@*curtismorgan


----------



## DZH22

Boston. Check out the panos in full size, especially the last one.











https://ik.imagekit.io/u1sv5cu4wfj/cribflyer-photos/tr:w-1920,rt-0,q-60,f-auto/108/12429/481982/photo.jpg













https://www.iamtonyang.com/2103/boston_across_charles_river_pano.jpg













https://www.iamtonyang.com/2103/boston_back_bay_pano.jpg


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Gold Coast:*
Gold Coast Skyline by Taelum Warren, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Seattle*









Aerial photo looking north from Yesler Way (Mar 2021) by Waterfront Seattle, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Surfers Paradise by Jennifer Pilz Photography, on Flickr

Surfers Paradise by Jennifer Pilz Photography, on Flickr

Surfers Paradise by Jennifer Pilz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

A Hot Autumn&#x27;s Day by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

View of Canary Wharf...from a Cage by Malcolm Parsley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

_1027125 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle Blue Hour DJI Inspire 2 by Mike Reid, on Flickr

DJI_0637 by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Untitled by amber dawn pullin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NY

Hudson Yards Rising (16) by Mike McLaughlin, on Flickr


----------



## MelboyPete

I'd have to say my favourite skyline in this thread would have to go to NYC.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Gold Coast:*
Gold Coast by Dean, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Yorkville (northern edge of downtown Toronto)

Downtown by White Swan Arts (+500k views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

5th May 2021. Media City UK, Salford Quays, Greater Manchester. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

5th May 2021. The Manchester Ship Canal at Wharfside, Trafford Park, Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*Sydney*
Cremorne Point View by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

_1027511 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Boston Skyline by Andy Kim, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Melbourne









@walking_perspective*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Boston

Boston by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Toronto





















__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 856 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 856- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## streetscapeer

Great Toronto shot! Fresh perspective!


----------



## isaidso

Every once in a while one stumbles upon a gem. Those angles to the NW or NE are usually flattering and these, in particular, do a good job showing the overall layout of the city. The Toronto Islands and Leslie Spit (out of frame) are a tremendous asset.


----------



## hkskyline

That landing into Billy Bishop is indeed a gem! Too bad my last (and only) experience was straight in from the east.


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

City by the Bay by Dennis Stanworth, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Ottawa*

Photo_6553919_DJI_319_pano_13083732_0_202151215314_photo_pano by harley613, on Flickr

Photo_6553926_DJI_326_jpg_4123394_0_2021512153624_photo_original by harley613, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

14th May 2021. Media City UK and the Manchester Ship Canal, Salford Quays, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Clouds by burchy_1, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

isaidso said:


> Toronto
> View attachment 1527879
> 
> 
> View attachment 1527883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 856 - SkyscraperPage Forum
> 
> 
> Page 856- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraperpage.com


While the flight path in/out of Billy Bishop is quite close to downtown and offers the most spectacular aerial view of the skyline, the Pearson flight paths can also yield decent views from slightly further away.

Departure heading east, then veering south to exit the city just west of downtown :










Going the reverse direction, landing from the south with the skyline to my east :










Landing from the east and crossing the top of the city :


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

isaidso said:


> Every once in a while one stumbles upon a gem. Those angles to the NW or NE are usually flattering and these, in particular, do a good job showing the overall layout of the city. The Toronto Islands and Leslie Spit (out of frame) are a tremendous asset.


Has there ever been talks of getting rid of the airport and developing it, or turn it into parkland like much the rest of the islands surrounding it? I'm sure it's somewhat of an asset being able to land and/or fly out so close to the city, but airports are kind of ugly and with Toronto growing at such a rate it might make sense?

**edit then again, there's so much room around the docklands/port area it's probably a while off ever happening


----------



## streetscapeer

*Brooklyn*









Field Condition









@selvon.nef


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> That landing into Billy Bishop is indeed a gem! Too bad my last (and only) experience was straight in from the east.


Did you mean to say coming in from the west? Coming in from the east offers the better view as it passes the entire downtown.



hkskyline said:


> While the flight path in/out of Billy Bishop is quite close to downtown and offers the most spectacular aerial view of the skyline, the Pearson flight paths can also yield decent views from slightly further away.


It's not bad but prefer landing at Billy Bishop. You're so close to the downtown that you can see quite bit of detail, streets, trees, etc.



Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Has there ever been talks of getting rid of the airport and developing it, or turn it into parkland like much the rest of the islands surrounding it? I'm sure it's somewhat of an asset being able to land and/or fly out so close to the city, but airports are kind of ugly and with Toronto growing at such a rate it might make sense?
> 
> **edit then again, there's so much room around the docklands/port area it's probably a while off ever happening


In 2003, passenger traffic climbed significantly when Porter Airlines was founded and used it as its hub. The routes were short hops to places like Chicago, New York, Montreal, Halifax, Ottawa, Boston, etc. The service proved so popular that Porter applied for an extension of the runway and to move from turbo-prop planes to jets. It caused a huge backlash and calls for the de-commissioning of the whole airport.

Expansion plans were turned down but the airport was allowed to continue. A lot of people love being able to fly out of that airport and argue that the planes don't significantly impact enjoyment of the waterfront and islands. That's largely how I see it too.

I'm not a fan of sanitized cities that get stripped of normal every day functions some deem ugly or noisy. I frequent the end of the park closest to the planes and you hardly notice its there. If anything it's nice watching planes landing/taking off while sitting on a beach.

Likewise, there's a sugar refinery on our waterfront literally 50 feet from Sugar Beach. Some want it gone but the area is a lot more interesting with it there. Multi-functional cities with bustling streets, sounds, smells, etc. are far more interesting and vibrant imo.


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

_SDI0039 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Montreal




























__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 859 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 859- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## lovecities888

Toronto has the best skyline in Canada but Vancouver is just way more beautiful.


----------



## lovecities888

Vancouver
Vancouver skyline by Adriana Faciu, on Flickr

vancouver skyline by Lauren McRae, on Flickr

Vancouver&#x27;s Skyline by Colin Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

isaidso said:


> Did you mean to say coming in from the west? Coming in from the east offers the better view as it passes the entire downtown.


Nope, I came in from the east - was a flight from Montreal. Landed towards the west, so I passed by downtown on final approach.


----------



## streetscapeer

*San Francisco*









@san_francisco_live


----------



## lovecities888

streetscapeer said:


> *San Francisco*
> 
> View attachment 1558888
> 
> @san_francisco_live


SF is so gorgeous from the air but not its streets. I just want one more building that is over a 1000 ft tall on its skyline. Too bad the city won't allow it.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Minneapolis

The Partial Lunar Eclipse of the Full Moon Setting behind Minneapolis by Samuel Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

streetscapeer said:


> *San Francisco*
> 
> View attachment 1558888
> 
> @san_francisco_live


I know the state capital is in Sacramento so what are these buildings? As beautiful as they are this looks like a bit of a dead zone. Maybe it's COVID but those streets/sidewalks are deserted. We have a street that's a bit like that: grand but there's not much reason to be on it.


----------



## streetscapeer

San Francisco City Hall and other city government buildings. Some one from SF would have to answer whether it's normally like that or Covid-related


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

2X8A1994-Edit by Gary Pollard, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*Melbourne







*

_Photo by @Wilko _


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Vancouver Harbour by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hobart*

Looking east to the Tasman Bridge, kunanyi/ Mt Wellington, Hobart, Tasmania by Tasmanian.Kris, on Flickr

20210515-05-Rain over Mt Wellington by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20210502-36-Turneresque smoke haze by Roger Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*West Palm Beach*

Lake Worth Lagoon, Royal Park Bridge, Palm Beach &amp; West Palm Beach, seen from Flagler Memorial Bridge, Florida by Sharon Hahn Darlin, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Los Angeles:*








Los Angeles Skyline by Karl Le on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

More from Elwood by Diane Worland, trên Flickr

Melbourne from the Lake by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr

Melbourne by The 3B&#x27;s, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Brisbane City, June 2021 by David Phillips, trên Flickr

Brisbane from Mt Coot-Tha, June 2021 by David Phillips, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Aquatic Park by Steve Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## Dusty Hare

lovecities888 said:


> Ok, nice. The great thing about living in California is, you are a short drive to the Sierras to ski if you ski, a short drive to the coast, a short drive to the valley, and mountains and hills all around.


What do you call a short drive in California?


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

Newly repainted Spinnaker Tower. by mark sheridan, on Flickr

Looking towards Portsmouth from Fishbourne. Waiting to catch that ferry. by mark sheridan, on Flickr

Sallyport beach in the foreground. by mark sheridan, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Dusty Hare said:


> What do you call a short drive in California?


All within a couple to few hours. Like driving from San Diego to Cresent City is like 10-12 hours. That's the furthest within the state.


----------



## streetscapeer

*Montreal









j.f. salaria on Facebook*


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

London June21 37 by Shaun Sanders, on Flickr

London June21 39 by Shaun Sanders, on Flickr

London June21 39 by Shaun Sanders, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

DJI_0312-HDR by The Way I See Liverpool, on Flickr


----------



## ROCKETI

Brisbane 









From Hawthorne road overpass, Woolloongabba


----------



## redcode

*Perth*

Perth Skyline by night...beautiful by Paul Blackshaw, trên Flickr


----------



## Dusty Hare

lovecities888 said:


> All within a couple to few hours. Like driving from San Diego to Cresent City is like 10-12 hours. That's the furthest within the state.


Jesus......two hours here (the UK) is considered a long drive!!! And you're never more than a couple of hours away from the sea although, in fairness, I would swap England's North Sea with its freezing, grey, windswept pebble beaches for the Pacific ocean lapping at California's sandy beaches any day, even if it is a slightly longer drive!


----------



## lovecities888

Dusty Hare said:


> Jesus......two hours here (the UK) is considered a long drive!!! And you're never more than a couple of hours away from the sea although, in fairness, I would swap England's North Sea with its freezing, grey, windswept pebble beaches for the Pacific ocean lapping at California's sandy beaches any day, even if it is a slightly longer drive!


California's beaches aren't very warm in the summer. In Northern California, summer temperatures along the coast are cold. It is a bit warmer in Southern California but not that warm either.


----------



## Dusty Hare

lovecities888 said:


> California's beaches aren't very warm in the summer. In Northern California, summer temperatures along the coast are cold. It is a bit warmer in Southern California but not that warm either.


Don't want to derail the thread further but you really should visit the English coast in the winter. I love it but can be spectacularly unwelcoming. And if you go in that sea you may have to wait a few days before your see your bits and pieces again. Anyway, it's summer so enjoy the warmth.


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Holloway view by David Morgan-Mar, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney - Homebush Bay*

H-Bay-pano-040621 by John Turnbull, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne* 

Princes Bridge, Melbourne by Joe Lewit, on Flickr

Evan Walker Footbridge, Melbourne by Joe Lewit, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*


London June21 54 by Shaun Sanders, trên Flickr

View by Geoff Henson, trên Flickr

Millwall Dry Dock, London by Gilles Ferné, trên Flickr









City of London by edwardmorrisfilm on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*










2300 by Taras Vyshnya on 500px


Crown Casino Sydney, Barangaroo. by Loraine Blythe, trên Flickr

Looking to Barrangaroo-7 by Mariasme, trên Flickr

Circular Quay Sydney by Toni McPherson, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*

Liverpool Waterfront Sunrise by Dave Wood, trên Flickr

Liverpool Waterfront Sunrise by Dave Wood, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne skyline lights by Trevor, trên Flickr

Melbourne from Shrine of Remembrance by Trevor, trên Flickr

Melbourne by Joseph Teh, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*









Calgary Alberta Canada by Francis Yap M on 500px









Calgary Alberta Canada by Francis Yap M on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Southampton*

RX304560 by Andy Amor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brighton*

RX304710 by Andy Amor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

20210612 G7XIII Austin Texas 19 by James Scott S, on Flickr

20210611 G7XIII Austin Texas 3 by James Scott S, on Flickr

20210611 R5 Austin Texas 23 by James Scott S, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

A gloomy Brisbane CBD in the distance on a very dull day 26 June21. by tourismman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

202106_GoldCoast-25 by Kenneth Davies, on Flickr

202106_GoldCoast-32 by Kenneth Davies, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline, Spring 2021 by Darwin Fan, on Flickr

Seattle Skyline, Spring 2021 by Darwin Fan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Phoenix*

Downtown Phoenix After Sunset by Brian, on Flickr

Downtown Phoenix After Sunset by Brian, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston

















MASSACHUSETTS Drone Club | Facebook


This group is Sponsored by Drone Pro Academy http://www.droneproacademy.com/ FREE Drone training: https://droneproacademy.teachable.com/courses/1249224 This Group is focused on Drones, Safety, Fun...




www.facebook.com





















MASSACHUSETTS Drone Club | Facebook


This group is Sponsored by Drone Pro Academy http://www.droneproacademy.com/ FREE Drone training: https://droneproacademy.teachable.com/courses/1249224 This Group is focused on Drones, Safety, Fun...




www.facebook.com





















MASSACHUSETTS Drone Club | Facebook


This group is Sponsored by Drone Pro Academy http://www.droneproacademy.com/ FREE Drone training: https://droneproacademy.teachable.com/courses/1249224 This Group is focused on Drones, Safety, Fun...




www.facebook.com


----------



## redcode

*Surfers Paradise*

Coolangatta. Across the bay to the highrise of Surfers Paradise. by denisbin, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*









summer morning by Ruslan Chvalyuk on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

Manchester June 2021 by A S Morton, on Flickr

Manchester June 2021 by A S Morton, on Flickr

Manchester June 2021 by A S Morton, on Flickr

Manchester June 2021 by A S Morton, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

City of London - Greenwich Park, London by Roy Wellings, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth* 

A Portsmouth Sky - 26 June 2021 by John Oram, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Swansea, Wales *

Bay City Yacht by Howell Davies, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Littlewoods Pools building by The Way I See Liverpool, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

30th June 2021. Lady Alida on the Manchester Ship Canal at Weaste, Salford, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

30th June 2021. Lady Alida on the Manchester Ship Canal at Weaste, Salford, Greater Manchester. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Stormlight by LarryJH, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Pride by Michael Bolger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Golden Steel Morning by Ben Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Vancouver
Pink and gold sunset glow by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr

Super Flower Moonrise at sunset by james c. (vancouver bc), on Flickr

Vancouver Skyline by Dwayne Toscano, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

New Zealand Railway, Te Huia, Kiwi Rail SR consist by Dawn Dev Ambadan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Kangaroo point cliffs by Jackie Comer, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*









Source


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Late afternoon footprints - Main Beach, Surfers Paradise - Gold Coast by Wayne Williams, on Flickr

Dune, late afternoon - Main Beach, Surfers Paradise - Gold Coast by Wayne Williams, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*









Brisbane city sunrise by Ali Saadat on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Railyards at Southern Cross Station Melbourne by Simon B, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Salt Lake City*

No Parking by Jeff Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

PXL_20210701_131810604.PANO by booledozer, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Brisbane aerial by @flipst3r 's friend


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

DSC_0056 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Montreal
Montréal, juillet 21 by pataqueja2007, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Vancouver
City sunset by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Toronto
Tugboat Races by Dale Roddick, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

isaidso said:


> Montreal
> Montréal, juillet 21 by pataqueja2007, trên Flickr


lovely


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

#ILoveWhereILive 8 Jul 2021 by Charles Strebor, on Flickr

2021-07-08_04-35-09 by A66 Photography, on Flickr

2021-07-08_03-19-16 by A66 Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Liverpool From Above by The Way I See Liverpool, on Flickr

Liverpool From Above by The Way I See Liverpool, on Flickr

Liverpool From Above by The Way I See Liverpool, on Flickr

Liverpool From Above by The Way I See Liverpool, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

MKE views by tyle_r, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

From Frankston Beach by Keith Broad, trên Flickr

Footscray 2021 001 by Graeme Butler, trên Flickr










The City Station by Steve J Noller on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Sydney Harbour by steve weir (gallery1), trên Flickr


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> This is on Broadview just south of Bloor? I recall it's one of those hidden quiet places with lovely skyline views that tourists don't know about (also applies to locals not living in the area). There have been quite a lot of photos from this spot lately so I suppose it has been rediscovered. The neighbouring side streets have plenty of handsome rowhouses/detached homes within walking distance to the Danforth's restaurants and shops.


Yes, it's Riverdale Park East. Theres'a smaller section on the other side of the Don Valley Parkway called Riverdale Park West. There's a small farm (cows, goats, horses) and an old cemetery too.

The pandemic has changed behaviour for a huge swath of the population. They normally never went to parks or explored city neighbourhoods. Those that always did used to quip how most Torontonians were oblivious to the parks, ravines, beautiful places in their own city. We complained but also realized that it meant we had these places all to ourselves. It's not a secret any more. I suppose there will now be more political pressure to invest, improve, and expand these green places.


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

DSCN0058 by A66 Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

_SAM0386 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

7-8-2021 Hello Cleveland #365project2021 by Gust, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

London Skyline at sunset by Robert Oxley, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Birmingham*

Perry Barr 2040 Draft Masterplan is published by Birmingham City Council, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Brisbane Sunset by Denis T, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Newcastle upon Tyne*

DJI_0007 by Mark Lee, on Flickr

DJI_0728 by Mark Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

191/365 End of day save by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Toronto by Marcanadian, trên Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, trên Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

Welcome home by Ian Pears, on Flickr

Old Portsmouth by Ian Pears, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Southampton*

RX305650 by Andy Amor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cairns*

Rainy Day in Cairns by Steve Swayne, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hobart*

Constitution Dock Hobart by Mark Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*









Source : Twitter @vd


----------



## hkskyline

*Hobart*

20210710-08-Hobart from Huon Road by Roger Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Melbun by Charles Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Skyscrapers from the Christian Science Plaza by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

Skyscrapers from Belvidere Street by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

Intersection of Memorial Drive and Massachusetts Avenue by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

John Hancock Tower from Boston Common by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

Back Bay skyline and boats by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Disney Magic by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr

CEG Orbit by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Manchester*









Source : Twitter @mattarmettphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Unit 521 1777 W 7th Avenue Vancouver-20 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

_1050357 by Fabrizio Degni, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*

Liverpool skyline from Everton by Brian Mason, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

Southsea Pier by Ian Pears, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Untitled by Navin Dias, on Flickr

Untitled by Navin Dias, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Wellington*

Wellington by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

*Sydney*









_Photo by __steveb1888_


----------



## redcode

*Birmingham*

Birmingham Westside Skyline by metrogogo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Boat Trip by Geoff Henson, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Monday morning in Perth. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr

Monday morning in Perth. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Blue Hour Over Brisbane by Colin Grainger, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

20210718_112249 Greenwich Hill by Alex Brown, on Flickr

20210717_111134 Day at the beach - South Bank by Alex Brown, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Calgary
















"High risk" air quality statement in effect for Calgary due to wildfire smoke | News


As wildfire smoke continues to affect much of Alberta, Calgary is forecast to reach a Level 9 on the Air Quality Health Index on Monday.




dailyhive.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Spoonbridge and Cherry by Jill /Blue Moonbeam Studio, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

#ILoveWhereILive 20 Jul 2021 by Charles Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

MAX_0058-HDR by Mike Reid, on Flickr

MAX_0032-HDR by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

RX307060 by Andy Amor, on Flickr

Drama above by Ian Pears, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

isaidso said:


> Calgary
> View attachment 1795075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "High risk" air quality statement in effect for Calgary due to wildfire smoke | News
> 
> 
> As wildfire smoke continues to affect much of Alberta, Calgary is forecast to reach a Level 9 on the Air Quality Health Index on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailyhive.com


Yikes, Toronto is also seeing smoky skies as well!









GTA, southern Ontario under air quality advisory as forest fire smoke blows south


The Greater Toronto Area and the rest of southern Ontario are currently under a special air quality statement from Environment Canada as smoke from forest fires in northwestern Ontario blows southward.




www.cp24.com


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> Yikes, Toronto is also seeing smoky skies as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTA, southern Ontario under air quality advisory as forest fire smoke blows south
> 
> 
> The Greater Toronto Area and the rest of southern Ontario are currently under a special air quality statement from Environment Canada as smoke from forest fires in northwestern Ontario blows southward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cp24.com


Apparently, at one point today Toronto had the worst air quality reading on the planet. I was outside for only 20 minutes before I started coughing uncontrollably. That was 6 hours ago and my lungs still feel irritated. Smoke filled skies now stretch from BC all the way to Quebec. 


Edmonton
















Western Canada desperately needs rain but it’s not in the forecast: climatologist | Globalnews.ca


A lengthy rainfall and strong winds could dissipate the wildfires and smoky air gripping parts of Western Canada but that's not in the forecast this week, says one climatologist.




globalnews.ca


----------



## hkskyline

Hope last week's thunderstorms can return and wash out all the haze!


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

BirkenheadPark-0191 by Ian, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Brisbane Over the Rooftops by Colin Grainger, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

skyline-1 by Alex Wasson, trên Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London:

20210720_192030 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00656 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00675 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00685 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00682 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00623 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Doctor Salter&#x27;s Daydream 2 by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

Doctor Salter&#x27;s Daydream 3 by Geoff Henson, on Flickr

Sunset Over Central London, from Point Hill, Greenwich by Nigel Turner, on Flickr

Royal Victoria Dock by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Surfers Paradise*









Enjoying Life II by Anton Gorlin on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

19th July 2021. Liverpool from the Beach, New Brighton, The Wirral, Cheshire by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

17th July 2021. Mode Wheel Locks at Media City UK, and the Manchester Ship Canal, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

_DSC0216CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

Sunset over the City of London, from Greenwich Park. by Nigel Turner, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Shots from the balcony by Diane Worland, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*

Auckland City Skyline by Max Wo, trên Flickr


----------



## nameless dude

Auckland looking spectacular with all the new towers!


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Under The Story Bridge by LUISXIX, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

Storm over Manchester 1 by Pete Austin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* London *









Source : Twitter @ZsoltSz36097374


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Summer Solstice 2021 #18 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

The Sunset Park - a well kept secret garden in Brooklyn by mfotograph, on Flickr

Never get tired of this view by mfotograph, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Melbourne:*

Melbourne, Victoria, May-2021, looking up the Southbank skyline from Flinders Street by Jakhon Madaminov, on Flickr


Melbourne, Victoria, May-2021, Melbourne skyline from Williamstown by Jakhon Madaminov, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Brisbane Skyline viewed from Mt Coot-Tha by Taelum Warren, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

The end of Golden Hour by CravingEscape, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

20210802 Brisbane River path by jaguarish, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

DSC_9356 by BartShore, trên Flickr

DSC_9434 by BartShore, trên Flickr

DSC_9412 by BartShore, trên Flickr

DSC_9403 by BartShore, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Indianapolis*

Blue hour over Indianapolis by Aizat Zazlan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Untitled by amber dawn pullin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Foggy Brisbane Morning 🌄 by Brendan McBain, trên Flickr

Last Light Over the Story Bridge by Colin Grainger, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









JeffroRadio


----------



## streetscapeer

Montreal









crédit photo: @boodzz


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

City over roof by David Morgan-Mar, trên Flickr

Robertsons Point Lighthouse by Wajahat Mahmood, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *









Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Towers from the Beach by Ronald Hackston, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

2.8.21 Deansgate Manchester 3 by Donald Judge, on Flickr

2.8.21 Deansgate Manchester 4 by Donald Judge, on Flickr

2.8.21 Deansgate Manchester 2 by Donald Judge, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Gold Coast, Australia


Gold Coast from Snapper Rocks by Trav Lord, on Flickr

gc skyline by monkeyc.net, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*





































Source


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> *Manchester*
> 
> 2.8.21 Deansgate Manchester 3 by Donald Judge, on Flickr
> 
> 2.8.21 Deansgate Manchester 4 by Donald Judge, on Flickr
> 
> 2.8.21 Deansgate Manchester 2 by Donald Judge, on Flickr


Nice to see skylines sprouting up in the UK outside of London.


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

20210804_030755 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Chains by Malcolm Parsley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool *

Celebrity Cruises by The Way I See Liverpool, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Views from the Verdugos by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Views from the Verdugos by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Views from the Verdugos by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Views from the Verdugos by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Niagara Falls, ON*

Skylon Tower by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Skylon Tower by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Skylon Tower by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Niagara Falls by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Niagara Falls by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Niagara Parks Power Station by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Niagara Falls by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Niagara Falls by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Niagara Falls by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Niagara Falls by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Niagara Falls by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Niagara Falls by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

2021-08-02_at_11-39-06 by Sebastian Ip, trên Flickr

Red Fox and the city. by Rob E Twoo, trên Flickr

Sunset reflections by Phil Marion (192 million views), trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*









douglas208









IAMOlimpia


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Skypoint View by MarilynDaviesAustralia, on Flickr

Skypoint View by MarilynDaviesAustralia, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

North Greenwich by jdfrick2, on Flickr

Mile End by jdfrick2, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Blue Hour Over the Wharves by Colin Grainger, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

r_210803_130_beat0065_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210803_157_158_beat0065_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210803_180_beat0065_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210803_437_beat0065_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

31st July 2021. Deansgate, Manchester. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Good morning Auckland by Yakso Sulistio, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Canary Wharf*

Looking back at the Greenwich Peninsula by Fred Knox-Hooke, trên Flickr

Canary Wharf skyline (20210804 1332) by Graham Dash, trên Flickr

Canary Wharf (20210804 1300) by Graham Dash, trên Flickr

Canary Wharf (20210804 1235) by Graham Dash, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

DJI_0019 by Clement Lo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

_1050962 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Barges on the Thames (20210804 1347) by Graham Dash, trên Flickr

City of London skyline (20210804 1151) by Graham Dash, trên Flickr









AlexiaRFishwick


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *


















Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

To the City by Dave Walker, on Flickr

City in construct by Dave Walker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney - Parramatta*

Sunrise Stroll by CawlsPics, on Flickr

Sunrise Stroll by CawlsPics, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London:

DSC01195 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01206 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01239 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01207 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01198 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01168 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01166 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01408 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC01411 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









sigmas


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Sydney-Australia by New Matilda, trên Flickr









Bridge to bridge by Taras Vyshnya on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


>


I like how you can see the City of London between 25 Canada Square and Newfoundland!


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Untitled by Malcolm Parsley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

State Thomas Section of Dallas by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr

Downtown Dallas by Ryan Albertson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

MAX_0013 by Vinny Schiano, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney in lockdown by John Jeremy, on Flickr

Sydney in lockdown by John Jeremy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

RX308082 by Andy Amor, on Flickr

RX308022 by Andy Amor, on Flickr

RX308085 by Andy Amor, on Flickr

RX308065 by Andy Amor, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

London-028 by Simon, trên Flickr









ZsoltSz36097374

I wanna talk tonight (London skyline from Primrose Hill, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

3rd August 2021. The Three Graces from the River Mersey at Liverpool, by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

3rd August 2021. The Anglican Cathedral from the River Mersey at Liverpool, by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston 2021-20 by kyler, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Reflected city. by Brian Kay, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

P1045441 by Brett Spangler, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne by Peter, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*

Manchester Skyline at Sunset by Adele Daniel, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Is Terrance, Is Good by C. R. Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Tommy Thompson Park, Toronto, Ontario, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr

Tommy Thompson Park, Toronto, Ontario, Canada by Tiphaine Rolland, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Brisbane CBD and Story Bridge During Blue Hour by LUISXIX, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

London-043 by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

City&#x27;s Thought Bubble by Doug McLachlan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

The Southport Spit From The Sand Pumping Jetty \ by Donald J Blackmore, on Flickr

The Southport Spit From The Sand Pumping Jetty \ by Donald J Blackmore, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

IMG_3104 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_3015 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









ChiPhotoGuy


----------



## Yellow Fever

Austin

Capitol View Corridor by Russell Cardwell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Canary Wharf*









Source : Twitter @ MikeDoylePhotos


----------



## streetscapeer

*New York*








*mingomatic*









imsny


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

IMG_3126 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_3125 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_3129 by Phil, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *

NYC by MadMartigen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

east-brunswick-4843-ps-w by Peter Williams, trên Flickr

Melbourne skyline from Gellibrand Hill - Woodlands Historic Park, Vic, Australia 2 by Russell Scott, trên Flickr









AJ_Wilko_


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

A Lone Bench by Garry Davies, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Lakewood Park by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Edgewater Park by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









archoptical









archoptical









archoptical









jasonhawkesphot 









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

Portsmouth Harbour From Scarlet Lady by Mark Hooper, on Flickr

Royal Navy Historic Dockyard From Scarlet Lady by Mark Hooper, on Flickr

Royal Navy Historic Dockyard From Scarlet Lady by Mark Hooper, on Flickr

Royal Navy Historic Dockyard From Scarlet Lady by Mark Hooper, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Ontario Place by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

231/365 Run day fun day by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

North Head, Manly, Northern Beaches - NSW by Isabelle, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

PANO0021-3-Pano_v4 by Varun Bhardwaj, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*North Sydney*

Pre-Dawn Sydney by Ben Wigg, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago, IL - Skyline by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Space Rainier by Mark Knoke, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

I spy Canary Wharf from Angerstein Wharf, Charlton, South London, 19th August 2021. by rustysphotos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

15th August 2021. The River Irwell at Ordsall, Salford, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

15th August 2021. The River Irwell at Ordsall, Salford, Greater Manchester. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Ottawa*

Entrance to Mill Street Brew Mini Factory from downtown Ottawa by lezumbalaberenjena, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*









Auckland Blue Hour by Jiahua Huang on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*









城市天际线日落 by teaoremax on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne Winter by peter hillary, trên Flickr

Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Sunrise in London.

Canary Wharf:

DSC02786 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02782 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02787 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Croydon:

DSC02779 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02780 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

City of London Buildings and Tower Bridge by Sebastian Doe, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Buildings by Sebastian Doe, on Flickr

HMS Belfast from London Bridge by Sebastian Doe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Untitled by Navin Dias, on Flickr

Untitled by Navin Dias, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*








GillPrincePhoto

Wide-Angle View of the City of London - View from North Greenwich by Super-Cam, trên Flickr

The City of London / Canary Wharf at night - View from Greenwich &#x27;beach&#x27; by Super-Cam, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Leeds*

Leeds sky line by Dave Lang, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney CBD from Birchgrove, August 2021 by David Phillips, on Flickr

Barangaroo August 2021 by David Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*










Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Northcote Construction Outlook by Barrie - New Zealand, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle skyline from the Harbor Island by Chi Zhang, trên Flickr

Lake Union from the Gas Works Park, Seattle by Chi Zhang, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

DSC04024.jpg by Martyn Child, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago IL 8.21.2021 by MBA Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

20210821_143225_00283_LR by Michael &amp; Maria, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Lots of rain about in Sydney this morning, so a quick cycle down to Blackwattle Bay for a pic of the ANZAC Bridge and the city. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Perth City by floof 0, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee *









Source : Twitter @ martinmoorejr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*









Across the Rooftops 1 by Colin Grainger on 500px









Looking Towards South Bank by Andy MacDougall on 500px


----------



## redcode

*London*

London Skyline by John McGill, trên Flickr

London_Aug2021_032 by Claire Jones, trên Flickr









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *









Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *









Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *









Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

View of Montreal by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









DaveDiCello


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

IMG_6054 by Rob Corner, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

DSC_4566 by Enguerrand Blanchy, trên Flickr

Melbourne skyline from Fitzroy Road by Enguerrand Blanchy, trên Flickr

Melbourne skyline form Flinders Peak by Enguerrand Blanchy, trên Flickr

The Boatbuilders Yard pub in Melbourne by Enguerrand Blanchy, trên Flickr

Melbourne skyline and yachts panorama from Williamstown by Enguerrand Blanchy, trên Flickr

West Gate Bridge and Melbourne skyline by Enguerrand Blanchy, trên Flickr


Melbourne skyline sunset panorama from Sandridge Lookout by Enguerrand Blanchy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

Lower Manhattan Skyline by Danny Portnoy, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Woolwich Dock by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto *

The Sun Comes Up on Toronto by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Perth City Scape by Mike Leishman, on Flickr

Perth City Scape by Mike Leishman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

NYC Afternoon through the Whitestone by Edgar Omar, on Flickr


----------



## Zyxt

Perth


----------



## hkskyline

*Brooklyn*

Chemtrans Adriatic, in New York, USA. September, 2021 by Tom Turner, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane City and Story Bridge by Gary Chalkley Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Sea lions at Pier 39 by Joe Passe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ NDFjoey


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

DSCF9301-Pano_2 by Iain Thurston, on Flickr

DSCF9440-WF1 by Iain Thurston, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*









Sunset Over Brisbane by Colin Grainger on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

MAX_0061 by Mike Reid, trên Flickr

MAX_0024-HDR by Mike Reid, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

IMG_4159 by Phil, trên Flickr

IMG_4160 by Phil, trên Flickr









Boston by Muller Albumoncate on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

By the Brisbane River by MarilynDaviesAustralia, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Toronto Skyline by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *




























Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn post 1 and post 2 and post 3


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle *









Source : Twitter @ sigmas


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Black skies and wild seas Surfers by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Gold Coast*

Morning light over the Broadwater by Emanuel Papamanolis, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

DJI_0319 by Kate, on Flickr

DJI_0314 by Kate, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Toronto's 24th tallest building (217m) rises


It's part of a 3 tower proposal (217m, 263m, 313m). The foundation has been poured and crane installed for the 313m tower. The 263m tower hasn't broken ground yet.




















__





Pinnacle One Yonge | 344.58m | 105s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini


Fascinating angle. You can pretty much only see the eastern portion of the south core and the best buildings in the financial district. Then the CN tower and you cant see anything between that and via bloor. Always love to see new perspectives and how that changes the look of the city. Like...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## hkskyline

Great to see Toronto fully taking advantage of its lakefront with lots of new condos, although the issue of affordability remains. I do recall it wasn't so long ago (within our lifetime) when people preferred to drive a long way north to Simcoe and Georgian Bay for a big body of water than to realize Lake Ontario is right at their doorsteps.


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Cityscape. by Brian Kay, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Panorama of the Boston skyline by Chris Rycroft, trên Flickr

Downtown Boston skyline and the Harvard stadium by Chris Rycroft, trên Flickr

Boston Back Bay skyline by Chris Rycroft, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*

Skyline of Montreal from across the St Lawrence River by Dominic Labbe, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville*

Riverfront - Nashville. Tennessee by Daniel Cowan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *









Source : Twitter @ alexfarmerphoto


----------



## hkskyline

* Perth *









Source : Twitter @ DAshleyphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*









Source : Twitter @ P1L0T









Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

City of Liverpool (Salthouse Dock) 5th September 2021 by Cassini2008, on Flickr

City of Liverpool 5th September 2021 by Cassini2008, on Flickr 

City of Liverpool (Salthouse Dock) 5th September 2021 by Cassini2008, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> Great to see Toronto fully taking advantage of its lakefront with lots of new condos, although the issue of affordability remains. I do recall it wasn't so long ago (within our lifetime) when people preferred to drive a long way north to Simcoe and Georgian Bay for a big body of water than to realize Lake Ontario is right at their doorsteps.


Some locals still view the lake as polluted/unfit for humans but their numbers dwindle each year. Like many big cities, Toronto turned its back to its waterways. They were viewed as unsafe (disease) and where one located heavy industry. Most of that industry has closed or been re-located while constant testing proves the water is exceptionally clean today.

Toronto has been late recognizing its appeal as a place to live and for recreation. The lake shore is already quite good with more investment to come. As great as it all looks I'm most excited about the Portlands. It's going be fabulous. We'll have one of the best waterfronts around before the decade is out.

The only problem area is that 600m stretch right in the middle, Harbourfront to Sugar Beach. Unfortunately, that's the bit tourists see first. Some don't realize they need to head east or west of it.


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Brisbane CBD from South Bank just after sunset by Laurence Griffiths, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

20210907-DSCF3846 by PM Clark, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot

Looking across to Canary Wharf by Greg Smith, trên Flickr

View of the Shard and friends from South London by Greg Smith, trên Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London from slightly different angles:

P1010136 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010140 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010144 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010153 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010163 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010164 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

I can’t believe I live in Toronto by Richard Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

PBRE0227 by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Philadelphia *









Source : Twitter @ DLoPrinziPhoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Leeds*

_DSC6421 by Bob Peters, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

City Skyline from Cemperdown by Mal Booth, trên Flickr

_SDI0001 by Fabrizio Degni, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Không có tiêu đề by amber dawn pullin, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*









Sun goes down on the city by Tom Melia on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Queen Elizabeth Panorama copy by Dave Jones, on Flickr

20210907_2_091 by Adam Eales, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

SEVEN SEAS SPLENDOR by CA850, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Manchester *









Source : Twitter @ RozChiro


----------



## hkskyline

* Birmingham *









Source : Twitter @ ikonic_exposure


----------



## hkskyline

*Cardiff*

Cardiff by paul jeffrey, on Flickr

Cardiff Castle by paul jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York & Jersey City * (in the first one)

Fishing With a View by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr

Clear day New York Harbor by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *









Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto *









Source : Twitter @ madhava


----------



## hkskyline

* Columbus *









Source : Twitter @ MSchultzPhoto


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *









Source : Twitter @ JonFreemanSr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

MELBOURNE by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr


MELBOURNE by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Looking south west with dawn lighting up the faint clouds in the sky, old Sydney in the foreground with the Walsh Bay piers and 21stC tower at the back right. by Tim Ritchie, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Magnolia walk by LunchWithaLens, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

_SDI0037 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool *

City of Liverpool 8th September 2021 by Cassini2008, on Flickr

City of Liverpool 8th September 2021 by Cassini2008, on Flickr

City of Liverpool( Paddington village) 8th September 2021 by Cassini2008, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

isaidso said:


> Some locals still view the lake as polluted/unfit for humans but their numbers dwindle each year. Like many big cities, Toronto turned its back to its waterways. They were viewed as unsafe (disease) and where one located heavy industry. Most of that industry has closed or been re-located while constant testing proves the water is exceptionally clean today.
> 
> Toronto has been late recognizing its appeal as a place to live and for recreation. The lake shore is already quite good with more investment to come. As great as it all looks I'm most excited about the Portlands. It's going be fabulous. We'll have one of the best waterfronts around before the decade is out.
> 
> The only problem area is that 600m stretch right in the middle, Harbourfront to Sugar Beach. Unfortunately, that's the bit tourists see first. Some don't realize they need to head east or west of it.


I got a lot of relatives who live in Toronto and the downtown area is gorgeous with all the nice high rise condos going up. If it wasn't for the weather, I would love to move there too. But, I'm a Californian and I still love the California weather in general. Hard to ever leave.


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

_DSC4118-Pano.jpg by Simon Leonard, on Flickr

_DSC4075.jpg by Simon Leonard, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London:

P1010580 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010591 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010611 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010616 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010617 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010619 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010624 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010634 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010638 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010643 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010645 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

* Sydney *









Source : Twitter @ KeithMcInnes


----------



## hkskyline

* Canary Wharf *










Source : Twitter @ adam_cannon


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

GW SHU_3474 by Wayne Buck, on Flickr

Morning in Seattle by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago Skyline by iaisrailfan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *



















Source : Twitter @ BBBrad91


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

FNDN0171.09-09-21.berrys.bay by Neil N, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

HMS Belfast in River Thames by Janam Parikh, on Flickr

View from London&#x27;s Tower Bridge and Harbor Area by Janam Parikh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Canadian International Air Show by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Canadian International Air Show by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Canadian International Air Show by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

City skyline by David Redfearn, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









D SY balmain rise wide by Taras Vyshnya on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

Summer Drawing to a Close by fstop186, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London:
https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## redcode

*Birmingham*

Brum Skyline by mike12321 b, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

_1061444 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr

_1061440 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

MELBOURNE by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr

MELBOURNE by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr

MELBOURNE by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr

MELBOURNE by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr

OP_Photo-10 by Owen Pairot, trên Flickr


----------



## mw123

*Melbourne *


















_Photos by __babyplatypussy_ on reddit.


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Canary Wharf London financial district, from Greenwich side. by John Gulliver, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *



















Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto *









Source : Twitter @ Hock680NEWS


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Sunset on the Brisbane River by MarilynDaviesAustralia, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *


















Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

A New York City Panorama by Eric M., trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

#ILoveWhereILive 13 Sep 2021 by C. R. Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

P1056433 by Brett Spangler, trên Flickr

P1056272 by Brett Spangler, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Glowing by A Great Capture, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Royal Exhibition Building 1 by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago by Everyday pics, trên Flickr









barrybutler9


----------



## redcode

*Gold Coast*

Surfers at Currumbin by Emanuel Papamanolis, trên Flickr









昆士兰 by Hutchison on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*









Rich_Sealby


----------



## redcode

*NYC*


9-11 Memorial Tribute in Light by ndirish97, trên Flickr

9-11 Memorial Tribute in Light by ndirish97, trên Flickr

9-11 Memorial Tribute in Light by ndirish97, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Canary Wharf by Park_10, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *









Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

0H7A8991 L A-1631463444242 by John Small J. A. S. Photographic Liverpool, on Flickr

0H7A8966 L A-1631460508222 by John Small J. A. S. Photographic Liverpool, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

ThatCityAgain by Ian Pears, on Flickr

SeaFrontPANO by Ian Pears, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *









Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Fort Point Channel by Dan P. Lowe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Minneapolis *

DSC07329 by GheeBeeGhee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Kerry Park (Sunset) by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

Kerry Park (Sunset) by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr

Pike Place Market by jpellgen (@1179_jp), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Sunset Lights by Cris Waller, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

HMS Albion L14 (26) @ Woolwich Reach 11-09-21 by A Christy, on Flickr

CB90NG #960 (24) @ Royal Docks 13-09-21 by A Christy, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Untitled by Nathaniel Spain, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









DaveDiCello


----------



## redcode

*Minneapolis*

Drama In Time by Mike Aasen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*









Towers of Dalas by Chris Klein on 500px


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## redcode

*Gold Coast*

80W_9170 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80W_9164 by Lox Pix, on Flickr

80W_9234 by Lox Pix, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









The GWB by Anthony Fields on 500px









Hudson Yards of NYC by David Dai on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*









PandaProCalendar 90 by Quentin Liu on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Leeds*

Leeds city skyline by Dave Lang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney* 










Source : Twitter @ dez_blanchfield


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

A Day to Remember #44 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

A Day to Remember #5 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *









Source : Twitter @ AFThunderbirds


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

London by night by Mitch Belei, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Vancouver *

A late summer West Coast sunset and moon (+1) by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Edmonton *

Edmonton City Centre by Thiago Freitas, on Flickr

Sunset over Dawson Bridge by Thiago Freitas, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

DJI_0160-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0123-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0124-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0134-HDR by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

MAX_0071-HDR by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*

3KA17083a_C by Kernowfile, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Fortune Hunter by c.clive, on Flickr

HMS Magpie H130 (7) @ KGV Lock 12-09-21 by A Christy, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

From lock-down you can only look out the windows and wish by Diane Worland, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Sydney CBD City Skyscraper Skyline with Churtch by Edgars Pudans, on Flickr

_SAM0008-2 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Leeds*

Night-time Leeds... by shushphoto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

Blue Light over Portsmouth Harbour by fstop186, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

City View | Long Exposure by James Beard, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

The forecast was for rain each hour overnight and all through the morning, but I stayed dry on my morning cycle through the city and across the Bridge to get this north side shot of a great dawn over Sydney Harbour. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

_DSC5032.jpg by Simon Leonard, on Flickr

_DSC5009.jpg by Simon Leonard, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Adelaide*

From the Shadows by Jai Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jersey City*

55.Pier45.HudsonRiverPark.NYC.25August2021 by Elvert Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

Manchester Central by pharolux, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Southampton*

Queen Elizabeth (and two Red Jets) in Southampton by Dennis Chanter, on Flickr

Southampton by Dennis Chanter, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Footscray, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia. 2021-07-30 16:45:45 by s2art, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









MattJF









Tall financial skyscrapers surrounded by small buildings in the by 21Aerials on 500px









Drone view of the famous Tower Bridge over ocean surrounded with by 21Aerials on 500px









A Red Sky by Jon Herbert on 500px









jasonhawkesphot









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









2375 by Taras Vyshnya on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Canary Wharf*

07-07043 AH64 (15) @ RVD 11-09-21 by A Christy, on Flickr









patchphotos_









capturedandshot









archoptical


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

A Day to Remember #164 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

A Day to Remember #170 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

A Day to Remember #143 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Gold Coast *

80W_9428 by Lox Pix, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Auckland *

Auckland City golden hour by Laichoon Ting, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Sydney *









Source : Twitter @ sev7en2507


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

TAuch_Infrastructure-Downtown_Detroit-WayneCounty-MI_Lighthawk_Sept2021 by FracTracker Alliance, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle, WA - Skyline by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh








*



















DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Vessels large and small by D70, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *









Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland*









Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

*Leeds *





































Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics post 1 and post 2


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

2021 Sky Garden by claireschmidtmeyer, on Flickr

2021 Sky Garden by claireschmidtmeyer, on Flickr

2021 Sky Garden by claireschmidtmeyer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

Manchester 2021 by claireschmidtmeyer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Brisbane *

Rose Rose I love you-03&#x3D; by John, on Flickr









Source : Twitter @ SureShotFilm


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

RX309184 by Andy Amor, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mississauga*

Mississauga, Ontario by Sanjin Avdicevic, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*

Skyline by Khaled A, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









PGSMurray









DroneSkyshark









bronzefish


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham*

Birmingham Central Library 2021 by claireschmidtmeyer, on Flickr

Birmingham Central Library 2021 by claireschmidtmeyer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Southern Cross Station and Docklands. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr 

Southern Cross Station and Docklands. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr

Fitzroy Gardens and Treasury Gardens. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*



















jasonhawkesphot

River view from Canary Wharf by Kasia Bobinska, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

September 15, 2021 by Kurayba, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Air Canada B789 CFVLU by Chris Sands, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

260/365 looking west over Prince’s Bridge at dusk over the Yarra River, Melbourne. by Mademoiselle Couché, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

CSX Q316-11 at Covington, Kentucky on September 11, 2021 by Erik Landrum, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Tower of London looking towards Canary Wharf lo res by Jeremy de Souza LRPS, on Flickr









IlyasAyubPhoto









ChaseEvansLtd









ThamesPhoto


----------



## hkskyline

*London*










Source : Twitter @ Yellow212


----------



## hkskyline

* Manchester *


















Source : Twitter @ whhardingphoto and here


----------



## hkskyline

* Liverpool *









Source : Twitter @ snapandgo222


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

_SAM0058 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Blackwall Basin, Canary Wharf, London by Merlin 5, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from Greenwich by Merlin 5, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

River Mersey..Stena Edda (Stena Line Passenger Ro- Ro cargo ferry) inbound and Seven Seas Splendor (Regent Seven Seas Cruises) outbound City of Liverpool 19th September 2021 by Cassini2008, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Anzac Bridge with Moon at Sunset by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Anzac Bridge and Pyrmont at Blue Hour (20 secs) by Mal Booth, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brooklyn*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









Cityshape by Taras Vyshnya on 500px


----------



## redcode

*London*

Greenwich Park from the Royal Observatory, London by Juan Pablo Fernández, on Flickr

Canary Wharf buildings by Stephen Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Michigan Avenue and the Loop by Daniel Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Gold Coast*

Lights on by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago*



















Source : Twitter @ MichaelHeimlich post 1 and post 2


----------



## hkskyline

* Leeds *









Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics


----------



## hkskyline

A bit like Portsmouth with a tower dominating the skyline, but Blackpool's is a bit more dramatic.

*Blackpool *

Untitled by Ashley Darby, on Flickr

Untitled by Ashley Darby, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Portsmouth *









Source : Twitter @ chriswebbartist


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Seaforth and the City 2 by Greg Cole, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Waverton Lower North Shore Sydney at 7pm by David Wong, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot









jasonhawkesphot

20210917_181756_DxO by Neil Stanley, on Flickr









London Skyline by Aubrey Stoll on 500px









Panoramic aerial skyline view of east London at sunrise with by 21Aerials on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*New York *

New York from the Manhattan Bridge by Joits, on Flickr

New York Midtown at dawn by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Empire State Building and One Vanderbilt Building before sunrise by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Empire State Building and One Vanderbilt Building at sunrise by Tuhin Das, on Flickr

Empire State Building and One Vanderbilt Building at dawn by Tuhin Das, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Austin*









shanew21


----------



## redcode

*Gold Coast*

Last light on the strip by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Unit 3709 128 West Cordova Street Vancouver-34 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Montreal*

Montreal_Skyline_in_September_19 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Montreal_Skyline_in_September_15 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Westfield II by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









barrybutler9









Source


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Hudson River by June Marie, on Flickr

Lower Manhattan &amp; Midtown by Neil Noland, on Flickr

New York City Skyline in the Blue Hour by Suhail Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









sigmas


----------



## redcode

*Winnipeg*









DanHarperPhoto


----------



## hkskyline

* Sydney *









Source : Twitter @ dez_blanchfield


----------



## hkskyline

*Coolangatta *

Afternoon Blues by Robin McTaggart, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

DJI_0216 by Phil, on Flickr

DJI_0261 by Phil, on Flickr

DJI_0273 by Phil, on Flickr 

DJI_0258 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

5 lanes #YEG skyline luminar ai by Dale C, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

#dockersumbrella new seating on the strand by The Way I See Liverpool, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* London *










Source : Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## A Chicagoan

Brisbane








City Nights in Brisbane by Simon Tidd on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

* Calgary *









Source : Twitter @ hoodoos84


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *



















Source : Twitter @ byedit_


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Untitled by Shoji Ushiyama, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Leeds*

_DSC6680 by Bob Peters, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Botanical Gardens &amp; Brisbane City viewed from Kangaroo Point by Bob Trewin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

canary wharf 1 by Jon Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Looking towards Canary Wharf from London City Airport 21st Sept 2021 4 by BristolRE2007, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham *

Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Leeds *





































Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics post 1 and post 1


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle *









Source : Twitter @ sigmas


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *









Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Auckland by Laichoon Ting, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









Sydney Harbour by Hao Z on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

Dolores Park by 勇 YoungAdventure, on Flickr








meshna








JenTalkTech2Me


----------



## hkskyline

* Brisbane *









Source : Twitter @ olivia_brisbane


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*









asr.photo


----------



## hkskyline

* Sydney *




























Source : Twitter @ SKYview_Aerial  and Twittet @ yoheishoots


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Maintaining an Icon by Matt Csenge, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Canary Wharf, London, UK 2021. by Deborah Chambre Young, on Flickr

Return to London! by Adrian Whyntie, on Flickr









TimDesigner









andrecobb









Skyline by Tim K桂 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Manchester *



















Source : Twitter @ IAmOlimpia post 1 and post 2


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Brisbane City after Sunset by LUISXIX, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Midtown Manhattan*

Roof deck shots by David Berry, on Flickr

Roof deck shots by David Berry, on Flickr

Roof deck shots by David Berry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Night view of Canary Wharf, London, UK 2021. by Deborah Chambre Young, on Flickr

Night view of Canary Wharf, London, UK 2021. by Deborah Chambre Young, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

_SAM0131-2 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*

M.V. Queen Elizabeth contrasts with City Skyline at Liverpool by Colin Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Thames Millennium Wheel, London by chris hill, on Flickr


















jasonhawkesphot


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne skyline viewed from Royal Park by David Redfearn, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Wreck Bay bushwalk by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr

Wreck Bay bushwalk by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Gold Coast*

The Gold Coast by Barry Beckham, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

River Fire over Brisbane 2021-02 by John, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Far city by Stephen Dowling, on Flickr


















MrAli46


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Sunlight on Seattle Skyline by Isaac Borrego, on Flickr

Seattle Skyline, WA by Palash Maity, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*

The Liverpool Skyline Across The Mersey by Andrew, on Flickr

Liverpool: 6:30am by Rob Pitt, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

20210923 G532-G515 9572 North Melbourne by Thomas_McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Brisbane CityCat travelling up river to UNIV-1&#x3D; by John, on Flickr

Spectacle at the bridge by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr

Ready for the fireworks by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr

Riverfire 2021: Queen&#x27;s Wharf Construction Site by Craig Jewell, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

PANA24780p by Gareth Richards, on Flickr









Looking towards Canary Wharf from Sky Garden by Rudi Niranjan on 500px









Good evening by Vv on 500px









jasonhawkesphot

Canary Wharf from Greenwich by Guildfordian, on Flickr

London from Greenwich by Guildfordian, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cardiff*

Looking to Cardiff from Weston super mare by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Edmonton




















__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 895 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 895- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## isaidso

Halifax




















__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 895 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 895- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## redcode

*Birmingham*

Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr

Birmingham Skyline by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

The city and the bridge (Millennium Bridge, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr

Docklands Summer (Explore!!!)(Royal Victoria Docks, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr

Scie rosse / Red trails (Royal Victoria Docks, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

Deansgate, Manchester by Chris Guy, on Flickr

Deansgate, Manchester by Chris Guy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Liverpool *










Source : Twitter @ PaulBooth111










Source : Twitter @ SimonFor










Source : Twitter @ DawnEpops


----------



## hkskyline

* Portsmouth *

Spinnaker Tower, Portsmouth by Nick Cansfield, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth *










Source : Twitter @ wheresshelly


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane *










Source : Twitter @ hfcuppa


----------



## hkskyline

* Atlanta*










Source : Twitter @ seand6711


----------



## hkskyline

*Miami*

Untitled by Jordan Kines, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

DJI_0002 by Zane Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Leeds *




























Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Crystal Endeavour (11) @ Woolwich Reach 27-09-21 by A Christy, on Flickr

Could be in for a storm ! by Chris metcalfe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Brisbane city by M Alee, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Looking west across the Bloor Viaduct to downtown Toronto









Looking southwest across the Don River to downtown Toronto











__





Via Bloor | 138.37m | 46s | Tridel | a—A


Last week from the Danforth end of the Viaduct.




urbantoronto.ca








__





River City Condos Phase 3 | 99.66m | 29s | Urban Capital | Saucier + Perrotte


RC3 from the Don River.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## redcode

*London*









Sunset at the Thames Barrier 2021 by Karl Shepheard on 500px









𝙿𝙰𝚂𝚃 𝙰𝙽𝙳 𝙵𝚄𝚃𝚄𝚁𝙴 by Gianluca Dimonopoli on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

2021-05-26-moon-full-lunar-eclipse-super-flower-blood-moon-san-francisco-bay-bridge-skyline-wide-1-HDR-2 by Ira Serkes, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Calgary












__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 897 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 897- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Untitled by Alexander Wipf, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexander Wipf, on Flickr

Untitled by Alexander Wipf, on Flickr

To the city by fishyfish_arcade, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

_SAM0155 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Albert Park Lake | Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr

Albert Park Lake | Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr

Sunrise | Melbouurne by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr

Albert Park Lake | Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

baronsonphoto-20210919-030.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr

baronsonphoto-20210919-012.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

6 by Karen Carthy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brighton*

Brighton-004 by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

_DSC0654CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0648CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0645CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0641CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0640CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

Canary Wharf Panorama night by Ana Afonso, on Flickr

Between Waterloo and London Bridge by Maurice Childs, on Flickr

Between Waterloo and London Bridge by Maurice Childs, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Leeds*

_DSC7400 by Bob Peters, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

_SAM0165 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Maylands Jetty by Garry Davies, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Auckland *










Source : Twitter @ andy_engineer


----------



## hkskyline

*London (City)*

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr

Between Waterloo and London Bridge by Maurice Childs, on Flickr

London by night by Mitch Belei, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Canary Wharf*



















Source : Twitter @ bronzefish  and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh in Classic Colors (100mm) by James Watt, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* San Francisco*

20210924_093804 by eric, on Flickr

20210924_093759 by eric, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Liverpool *










Source : Twitter @ snapandgo222


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

DJI_0265-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0285-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0264-HDR by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr

DJI_0227-HDR by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

August 30, 2021 by Motor Media, on Flickr









Brisbane Nightscape by Elizabeth Patrick on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr










Source : Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

4K-FLIKR-DSC00085 by Marc Pecorari, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canberra*

Mt Ainslie, Canberra by MattExMachina, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Sunrise by Ian Marks, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Foggy Oct 1st from the 31st No. 3 by James Watt, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

3KB23019a_C by Kernowfile, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









Morning city by Taras Vyshnya on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*









Auckland City by LaiChoon Ting on 500px


----------



## ROCKETI

Brisbane












By Diamond realty


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Brisbane&#x27;s CBD Sky Scrapers Aligning The Brisbane River by Benjamin Downes, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Gold Coast*

Bilinga To Kirra QLD by Donald J Blackmore, on Flickr

Bilinga To Kirra QLD by Donald J Blackmore, on Flickr

Bilinga To Kirra QLD by Donald J Blackmore, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Auckland *










Source : Twitter @ ShiftingSands20


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

20211002_143731_03090_LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

First Street (8 of 10) by gerald murphy, on Flickr

First Street (3 of 10) by gerald murphy, on Flickr

First Street (9 of 10) by gerald murphy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Leeds *



















Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth *

Perth City, freeway and train line by Mike Leishman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

_1062023 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Parramatta*

On morning walk by Val in Sydney, on Flickr

On morning walk by Val in Sydney, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Toronto by Motoroil Studio, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Monday morning in Melbourne. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr

Monday morning in Melbourne. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr

Monday morning in Melbourne. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr

Monday morning in Melbourne. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

San Diego Skyline from Harbor Island by Allen Priest, on Flickr

Coasterra View by Lee Sie, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

View from Tower Bridge by Maurice Childs, on Flickr

Tower Bridge from Butlers Wharf by Maurice Childs, on Flickr

Canary Wharf from Butlers Wharf by Maurice Childs, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*









Brisbane CBD by Elizabeth Patrick on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Perth*









Perth mkii by Gordon Johnston on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*






















































Source


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*



















Source : Twitter @ KeloidKrown post 1 and post 2


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Liverpool Sept 2021 by A S Morton, on Flickr

Liverpool Sept 2021 by A S Morton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Leeds*










Source :  Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham*

The Mercian Broad Street Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Fuji Brisbane city panorama sunset (1 of 1) by jayde aleman, on Flickr

Brisbane city sunset (1 of 1) by jayde aleman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Skilda by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Ottawa*

Dawn Skyline by jjmusgrove, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Humber Bay Skyline by Stevie Gill, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

New York City the beautiful by Ricky Batista, on Flickr








GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot

La vista / The view (London skyline from Shooter&#x27;s Hill, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*

Downtown Calgary from above by Timothy chow, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*









sean_healdphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Burleigh heads sunset 65mm laowa (1 of 1) by jayde aleman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

DSC_0619 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Bartley&#x27;s Hill Lookout, Ascot, September 2021 (3) by bert knottenbeld, on Flickr

Bartley&#x27;s Hill Lookout, Ascot, September 2021 (2) by bert knottenbeld, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*










Source : Twitter @ LeenaSall


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *










Source :  Twitter @ ChiPhotoGuy


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham *










Source :  Twitter @ ikonic_exposure


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles Lights, Los Angeles Nights by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Los Angeles Lights, Los Angeles Nights by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr

Los Angeles Lights from Little Tokyo by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Brisbane - bird&#x27;s eye view by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









Untitled by M N on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

20211005-San Francisco Skyline seen from Potrero Hill_14x11 by Tony Knox, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*




























crumbsnmystache


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

P1057719-2 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source :  Twitter @ jake_mysliwczyk


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Minneapolis Skyline at Night, 29 Sept 2021 by John Roever, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Boston *

The Liberty, Boston 10/1/21 by Sharon Mollerus, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Leeds *










Source :  Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics


----------



## hkskyline

*Leeds *



















Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics post 1 and post 2


----------



## hkskyline

* Liverpool *










Source : Twitter @ blueandy1878


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

HMS Brocklesby by Phillip Wilmshurst, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Manchester *










Source : Twitter @ Supersi1


----------



## hkskyline

* Melbourne *










Source : Twitter @ LensibleNFT


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Ref54-1000503.jpg by LeicaSLS, on Flickr

Ref54-1000457.jpg by LeicaSLS, on Flickr

Ref54-1000323.jpg by LeicaSLS, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

20211008_024846 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Brisbane *










Source : Twitter @ happy_chirpy


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

r_211005_450_beat0076_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211005_1192_beat0076_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211005_1404_beat0076_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*









Downtown San Francisco by Luiz Campos on 500px


----------



## redcode

*London*


















EmviePhotos

Tower Bridge from Browns Butlers Wharf by Maurice Childs, sur Flickr

Tower Bridge from Browns Butlers Wharf by Maurice Childs, sur Flickr

London from the air by RJS London, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> Seems exceptionally warm in Toronto this year so the colours are a bit behind.


Yes, the average low and high for today is 4.8C and 15.3C respectively so we're about 3-4 degrees warmer than the historic average. Tomorrow they're calling for 24C. Windsor will be 27C.


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









Facing the sun by Taras Vyshnya on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Sydney *










Source : Twitter @ ColinJBettles


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth *



















Source : Twitter @ drmakuni


----------



## redcode

*London*

City of London from the sky by RJS London, sur Flickr

City of London from the sky by RJS London, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

isaidso said:


> Yes, the average low and high for today is 4.8C and 15.3C respectively so we're about 3-4 degrees warmer than the historic average. Tomorrow they're calling for 24C. Windsor will be 27C.


I suppose summer doesn't want to leave any time soon!


----------



## hkskyline

* Manchester *










Source : Twitter @ RobExRAF


----------



## hkskyline

* Canary Wharf *










Source : Twitter @ bailey_patrick


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Mississauga, ON*

Terminal 1 by Richard Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Denver*

Denver by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane Riverside highrise-1&#x3D; by John, on Flickr

Brisbane Kangaroo Point highrise-1&#x3D; by John, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Opera House by Serena Yu, on Flickr

Sydney by Serena Yu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *



















Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko and here


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle *










Source : Twitter @ sigmas


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Reflection of Edmonton by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Canary Wharf*


Canary Wharf from the sky by RJS London, sur Flickr

Canary Wharf sunset by RJS London, sur Flickr

Canary Wharf sunset by RJS London, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Manly by Serena Yu, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*









Brisbane Sunrise by Hema Nagaraj on 500px

View above the park by Emanuel Papamanolis, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

20211002_102139-01 by Tom Dressel, on Flickr

20211002_132943-01 by Tom Dressel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Night in the City by Carl Elitz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Philadelphia *










Source : Twitter @ Chopper11Pilot


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Melbourne CBD skyline from Fulham Grange, Alphington by Philip Mallis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*









Downtown San Francisco by Luiz Campos on 500px

20211009_155009 by eric, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

2006









2021









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## geogregor

London:

P1060291 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060295 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060294 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060299 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Including suburban cluster in Croydon

P1060322 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

And not really high rise Lewisham 

P1060289 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Shard is lurking behind the hill:

P1060313 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

So is Bishopsgate 22:

P1060314 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Birmingham *










Source : Twitter @ ikonic_exposure


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

_1062129 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *










Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

211003_MLB__JBM9160 by John Mason, on Flickr

211003_MLB__JBM9159 by John Mason, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

BATN 104 by Thierry, on Flickr

BATN 101 by Thierry, on Flickr

London City Airport (13) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

HBM! by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Downtown Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Kensington Market by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Los Angeles*










Source : Twitter @ ryanditchphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

DSC07791-2 by GheeBeeGhee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle by Larry Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









WalterGontarek









paulhillier1978









bronzefish









BigHints

Stratford Skyline by Davide Simonetti, sur Flickr









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

DJI_0087-Enhanced by Dennis O’Neil, sur Flickr

Chicago in setting sun by Graham Hart, sur Flickr

DSC_9844 by BartShore, sur Flickr

DSC_9849 by BartShore, sur Flickr

DSC_9880 by BartShore, sur Flickr









barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

*New York *



















Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

A2,986 Steamrail Victoria/ V/line Victoria driver training run Melbourne Southern Cross - Bendigo @North Melbourne RRL Flyover by Rail FLiX, sur Flickr

Sans titre by Rail FLiX, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









sigmas


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *





































Source : Twitter @ BBBrad91 post 1 and post 2 and post 3 and post 4


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*









PandaProCalendar 155 by Quentin Liu on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Charlotte *










Source : Twitter @ friedlambchops


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

_SDI0003-Enhanced by Fabrizio Degni, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Montreal












__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 899 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 899- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## isaidso

Halifax












__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 899 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 899- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## isaidso

Winnipeg




















__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 899 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 899- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Montreal*

211011 L&#x27;Action de Grâce - dans le Vieux-Port de Montréal-0289 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

_DSC0261CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0216CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0168CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Leeds*



















Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics


----------



## hkskyline

* Manchester*










Source : Twitter @ pundit_jay


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

City Light by Christine Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Miami*

DJI_0848 by Dennis Palacios, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

The Ever-changing Austin Skyline of Buildings While Walking Along the Hike and Bike Trail of Lady Bird Lake by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Greenwich stormy city view by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Untitled by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









central_park_sunset by Davit Zakariashvili on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*









Story Bridge Long Exposure by Colin Grainger on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Calgary*









Sun down lights up by Norman Tak Ming Tam on 500px


----------



## redcode

*London*

LONDON SKYLINE OCT 21 by Belinda Ewart, sur Flickr

Morning Climb 🚴 by Aleem Yousaf, sur Flickr









Money Pool by Stefano Di Chiara on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Perth*

15 Oct 2021 - East Perth from 3rd Floor of the new WA Museum &quot;Boola Bardip&quot; building by aussiejeff, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Peaceful Perth @ Night by Sameera Gopallawa, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Downtown Boston Nightscape by Thea Prum, on Flickr

Downtown Boston Nightscape by Thea Prum, on Flickr

Downtown Boston Nightscape by Thea Prum, on Flickr

Downtown Boston Nightscape by Thea Prum, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Toronto: urban vs suburban












__





Pinnacle One Yonge | 312.5m | 95s | Pinnacle | Hariri Pontarini


The building that just topped off, is it the shortest of the 3 buildings? yes




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

All about the skyline on the other side of the river by Hulkaroy Jouraboeva, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Gold Coast*

4K0A0815 by Donald J Blackmore, sur Flickr

4K0A0756 by Donald J Blackmore, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Detroit*

From the island to the city by Scott Laidlaw, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline by Gary Ross, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*


















DaveDiCello


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Sydney Sunset by Sacha Fernandez, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

How long till Sam does this spot? asked Blake the answer was 10 minutes by Rail FLiX, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Toronto
Toronto Skyline Sunset by Adrian Van Leeuwen, on Flickr
Toronto Evening by Tom Podolec, on Flickr
Toronto Night by Tom Podolec, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Gold Coast*

View towards Paradise by Emanuel Papamanolis, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

20211016-_DSC9684.jpg by Charles Martorelli, sur Flickr

San Francisco skyline by Joe Passe, sur Flickr









Moonlight Liaison by Swetha Gopal on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle - Kerry Park by jrodphoto305, sur Flickr









sigmas


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

Austin Sunrise by Graham Green, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

LONDON Skyline by MALCOLM PALMER, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

DJI_0028 by Clement Lo, sur Flickr

DJI_0060 by Clement Lo, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Clouds from the balcony by Diane Worland, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Pano view of Van city by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*

Manchester walk (49 of 58) by gerald murphy, sur Flickr

Manchester walk (48 of 58) by gerald murphy, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*














































Fitzsimonsphoto


----------



## hkskyline

* Sydney*





Source :  Sundip Shah from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Perth Skyline by Tom Hutcheson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Auckland*





Source :  LC Ting from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Manchester *





Source : Dave Leonard from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

IMG_9789 by Kester Westcott, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Leeds *










Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics


----------



## hkskyline

* Canary Wharf*

 
Source :  Joe Willems from 500px

Docklands panorama by Trevor Hart, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Liverpool Waterfront from the Air by Steve Knight, on Flickr

Liverpool Waterfront from the Air by Steve Knight, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Melbourne*



















Source : Twitter @ Flowrgrden


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle *










Source : Twitter @ jonknee


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

20211021_141433-01 by Tom Dressel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

*Denver*

IMG_5914 by Justin Peterson, on Flickr

IMG_5910-Pano_mod by Justin Peterson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Just at Sunrise Edmonton by Judith A. Gale, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago, IL - Hancock Tower by Ben Conrad, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Sydney Skyline Panorama by Sacha Fernandez, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

The Canary Set by Steve Cole, sur Flickr

London at Night by Martyn Osborne, sur Flickr

London by Martyn Osborne, sur Flickr

London at Dawn by Martyn Osborne, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham*

P1010412 by metrogogo, on Flickr

Untitled by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

SCL02154 by Stephen LaJeunesse, on Flickr

SCL02102 by Stephen LaJeunesse, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne city skyline from HLT Oulton Reserve, Preston by Philip Mallis, sur Flickr









Melbourne Pano by Marc Zelek on 500px


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

2021Oct22Moon (8) by ShellyS, sur Flickr









New York Skyline Panorama by Tovarisch Horoshiy on 500px









Manhattan Gold by Chris Stevens-Yu on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*









High angle view of Manchester skyline from oldham by Dave Leonard on 500px









Manchester Cloudy October Panorama by Dave Leonard on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

The morning stillness by Emanuel Papamanolis, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne city skyline from Brighton Beach at sunset on a Sunny and Cold Spring Sunday by Alpha, sur Flickr

Melbourne city skyline from North Road Pier on a warm Spring Sunday by Alpha, sur Flickr

Bus on route 612 in Camberwell, showing city skyline by Daniel Bowen, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

11th October 2021. The Pier Head and the Three Graces, Liverpool. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

River Thames Cruise October 2021 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr

River Thames Cruise October 2021 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr

River Thames Cruise October 2021 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr

River Thames Cruise October 2021 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr

River Thames Cruise October 2021 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

Manchester walk (76 of 82) by gerald murphy, on Flickr

Manchester walk (78 of 82) by gerald murphy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

NRP Corte Real (F332) - Portuguese Navy by Graham Tiller, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Perth City by Casey Causley, on Flickr

Perth City by Casey Causley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

297/365 Looks hot by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

One Vanderbilt Summit by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr

One Vanderbilt Summit by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Sydney*










Source : Twitter @ GSwinbourne


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

PA090437 by Paul, on Flickr

PA090488 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

2021-10-24_12-58-36 by Andrei A., on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Brisbane by Ben Mindall, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago morning no. 2 by Jonathan Lurie, sur Flickr

Sun sets over Chicago by Morusupalli Rao, sur Flickr










Summer Day In October by Yevgeniy Fedotkin on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*









Sunset over Melbourne by Jerome Delaunay on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Rainbow Warrior (The Third) by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr

Rainbow Warrior (The Third) by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London *



















Source : Twitter @ seanclickz


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Untitled by Navin Dias, on Flickr

Untitled by Navin Dias, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

#ILoveWhereILive 25 Oct 2021 by C. R. Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane City from New Farm by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Free Auckland by Janek Kloss, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Belfast*

Belfast Skyline by Mark H Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham *










Source : Twitter @ ikonic_exposure


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester *










Source : Twitter @ RipleyPhoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

09-Shekar Jay Visit_0002.jpg by Arun Swaminathan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis* 

Skyline with arches by cohodas208c, on Flickr

Untitled by Brian Lenk, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Elliot Bay Skyline by Richard Van Eck, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

DJI_0094 by Clement Lo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

* Winnipeg*










Source : Twitter @ bbphoto_ca


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *



















Source : Twitter @ ChiPhotoGuy

Autumn storm over Chicago by William Lemieux, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

Ambassador Bridge by B C, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

London Trip Oct 21 Walk from Tower Bridge to London Bridge at dusk by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr

London Trip Oct 21 Walk from Tower Bridge to London Bridge at dusk by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr

London Trip Oct 21 Walk from Tower Bridge to London Bridge at dusk by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Midtown Manhattan *










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

*London*

Skyline by rc-soar, sur Flickr









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*

Liverpool from Bidston Hill Panorama by Anna Nielsson, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









aerialscapes

Chicago, IL - Sunset by Ben Conrad, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

River sunrise by JongSoo Lee, sur Flickr









urban sunset by Alan Kirwan on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Melbourne*










Source :  Twitter @ ikura97ikura


----------



## hkskyline

* Sydney *










Source :  Twitter @ sacharules


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

eagle street pier by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Time won&#x27;t change this by Barrie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*










Source : Twitter @ stumckayphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Week#183 Cityscapes by Carol Griffiths, on Flickr

Week#183 Cityscapes - after sunset by Carol Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London from the top of a new hotel under construction:

https://twitter.com/RockwellLtd


----------



## hkskyline

geogregor said:


> London from the top of a new hotel under construction:
> 
> https://twitter.com/RockwellLtd


That's a nice view - I presume from Zone 3?


----------



## hkskyline

*Hobart*

Hobart at night by Shuqi Yu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Melbourne CBD skyline from Bill Lawry Oval, Northcote by Philip Mallis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *





Source :  Hal Ostrow from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


----------



## hkskyline

* Vancouver*










Source : Twitter @ KvncrwDoug


----------



## hkskyline

* New York*










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Liverpool Waterfront 1 (14 of 14) by gerald murphy, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









悉尼市景-001 by Fangliang Xu on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Burnaby*









Skyline in Fall by Sophia Zhang on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Canary Wharf*

Coral&amp;Graphite by Ross Farnham, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

A scenic view towards the city of Boston. by Thea Prum, sur Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*Boston*







































oschapov


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

City in the Fog by Chao Zhang, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney & North Sydney*

Sydney CBD and Milsons Point from Kurraba Point Sydney by cnd, on Flickr

North Sydney from Kurraba Point Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Melbourne*










Source : Twitter @ kdelarue


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland*










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Newtown Creek Ramble #103 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

Newtown Creek Ramble #90 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

Newtown Creek Ramble #88 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Canary Wharf by Joe Hayhurst, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Joe Hayhurst, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Narrows Bridge &amp; Perth City, Mounts Bay Road, Perth, Western Australia by Stuart Smith, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Reunion Tower by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Angie McMonigal Photography-0022-Edit-Edit by Angie McMonigal, on Flickr

Angie McMonigal Photography-0012-Edit-Edit by Angie McMonigal, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Dawn Sydney by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr

Parramatta river by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Cherry Beach in the foreground by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

314/365 Hot and humid by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Top of the Loop by C. R. Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*









Westhaven Nightscape by Sumeet Satishwar on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Sydney Skyline. by Michael Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

New York by P R, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Park Life. by Alan Habbick Photography., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

LOWER MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Autumnal London:

P1080067 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080070 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080074 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080052 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070592 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070653 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070505 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070518 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070550 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney by Serena Yu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane from Eildon Hill by Shaun Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Yawning Sunset by Rock Steele, on Flickr

Spring Skies by Rock Steele, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham*

P1020023 by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

The London skyline by Samuel Gould, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

6th Street Bridge Construction Progress Nov 2021 by Sterling Davis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Detroit*

20211017_Hagerty-539-Edit by Tom Hagerty, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

318/365 Last (ish) run by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

Portsmouth Skyline by Tim Aldworth, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Wide-angle Calgary: Elbow River to downtown by Jon Dev, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *

Montréal d&#x27;un pont à l&#x27;autre by Francis Lhotelin, on Flickr

Centre-ville, Montréal by Francis Lhotelin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Manhattan skyline 2021 by Daniel Krieger, sur Flickr











GaryHershorn


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

An Austin Autumn Golden Hour by PrimaPix Visuals, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









Sunset over Sydney City by Sundip Shah on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Four Strong Winds by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Tower Bridge by Joe Hayhurst, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

_G6A6305 by Sameera Gopallawa, on Flickr

_G6A6319 by Sameera Gopallawa, on Flickr


----------



## streetscapeer

*San Francisco*









source


----------



## redcode

*Austin*

IMG4 by Brian Cole Photography Client Page, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

A300B088-BDD7-4682-A836-BC61AFA9AF64 by Steve Brammer, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Early November in Vancouver 41 by Foofoo MacShoe, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Sunrise by Jennifer Pilz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Vancouver *










Source : Twitter @ TrishJewison


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

IMG_0589 by Clay Hensley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Canon EOS RP by Colin BROWN, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane Skyline by CravingEscape, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

#ILoveWhereILive 18 Nov 2021 by C. R. Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Anzac Bridge from Rozelle by Mal Booth, on Flickr

Sunrise. by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

Spinnaker Tower by Graham Tiller, on Flickr

The late ferry by Chris Lawrence, on Flickr

The late ferry by Chris Lawrence, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*









IAmOlimpia


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*









Sunset near dock in city by huang Yoki on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*









Twilight over San Francisco by Tanmay Sapkal on 500px









First light over San Francisco by Tanmay Sapkal on 500px

Big City Pano by Lee Sie, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









Riverbanks by Taras Vyshnya on 500px


----------



## redcode

*London*

Isle of dogs by Robin Sharvell, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

Manhattan skyline view from One Essex Crossing by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Early November in Vancouver 33 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Early November in Vancouver 39 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr

Early November in Vancouver 36 by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Moon Sand (25) @ Royal Docks 14-11-21 by A Christy, on Flickr

Moon Sand (11) @ Royal Docks 16-11-21 by A Christy, on Flickr

Canary Wharf by Tony Willison, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ RaiAdamowicz










Source : Twitter @ joeschwarten


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Brisbane&#x27;s Victoria Bridge by Colin Grainger, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Boston*

Boston embracing evening by Can Pu, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Leeds*



















Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics and here


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Love Leeds but the majority of that architecture (especially in the first shot) makes me ashamed to be British. The 90s and 2000s builds have had almost as negative an aesthetic impact as the 60s did. Glad the 2020s seem to have a better base level of architecture...still a lot of carbuncles coming through though.


----------



## redcode

*Birmingham*

Horizons by Martin Hartland, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Downtown Aerial - October 2021 by formulanone, sur Flickr









Seattle downtown by Sandeep Singh on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









Harbourside by Taras Vyshnya on 500px









Sydney Sunset Skyline by Johnny Li on 500px

Taronga Zoo Sydney by Scarlett Tu, sur Flickr









Suburbia by Taras Vyshnya on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Jervis Bay (1) @ Thames Refinery 19-11-21 by A Christy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hobart*

Hobart by Alan M., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

20211118_140215_06424_LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr

city gardens by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Los Angeles *



















Source : Twitter @ ryanditchphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Towers by ancientlives, on Flickr

Patience by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Magnolia-Nov 19 2021-3407 by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

11 November 2021 - View of CBD from the Art Gallery of Western Australia (AGWA) Rooftop Walk, Perth Cultural Centre, Perth, Western Australia by aussiejeff, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Blood moon eclipse in the blue hour by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Leeds*

Leeds Skyline by George Stamets, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Sprinters by Sammy Daly, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney is wet, rain rain rain. Looking at the north west corner of the city under dawn rain clouds. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

defence of the realm by d0gwalker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

One night the moon by Nick Cliff, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Liverpool*










Source : Twitter @ snapandgo222


----------



## hkskyline

*Louisville*

Louisville Kentucky by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Dallas 643PM 11.20.21 b by Gene Ellison, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle *










Source : Twitter @ sigmas


----------



## hkskyline

* Montréal *

CN 309 by Michael Berry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago *










Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*










Source : Twitter @ Chopper11Pilot


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Concrete Jungle. Manhattan Skyline viewed from the Lower East Side-2 by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr

r_211118_157_beat0089_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis Reservoir, Central Park (6) - 11/9/21 by kellyinbrooklyn, on Flickr

Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis Reservoir, Central Park (9) - 11/9/21 by kellyinbrooklyn, on Flickr

Jacqueline Kennedy Onassis Reservoir, Central Park (10) - 11/9/21 by kellyinbrooklyn, on Flickr

r_211118_001_beat0089_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211118_039_beat0089_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211118_061_beat0089_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne Docklands by AndyMacDougallPhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*









Auckland Skyline by Sumeet Satishwar on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

warm autumn day by ed mccloskey, sur Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline by Joel Hulsey, sur Flickr

Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Kofla Olivieri, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









2426 by Taras Vyshnya on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

A New Dawn … by Marc Barrot, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ BBBrad91










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney Skyline from Breakfast Point by fly wunala, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

HOTA Skyline Blood Moon by Diane Agar, on Flickr

Blood Moon Eclipse Nov 2021 by Diane Agar, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

I found a new (for me) view of Sydney Harbour. Even on a cloudy morning, I like this vista. Looking across Berrys Bay on to Balls Head Bay and then the city as dawn light battles with the city lights. by Tim Ritchie, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Southfields Skyline by James Beard, sur Flickr

A New Dawn … by Marc Barrot, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Birmingham*

Birmingham Skyline by mike12321 b, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Yesterday&#x27;s fiery red sunset by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickrhttps://flic.kr/p/2mLjDCy


----------



## hkskyline

* Philadelphia *










Source : Twitter @ derekbrad_


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

OKC Sunrise - 11-14-21-8 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle Fire by luvsd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

DSCF1887 by Mike Reid, on Flickr

DSCF1907-Pano by Mike Reid, on Flickr

DSCF1943 by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia *










Source : Twitter @ derekbrad_


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Clouds rolling in - Melbourne skyline from South Yarra Railway Bridge by Alpha, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Beyond the reeds lies a city by David Verbossche, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Empty November Toronto park bench waiting for Spring. by Harold Brief, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Winnipeg*

waterfront by Adrian, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Richmond, VA*

Manchester Bridge by i threw a guitar at him., sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









barrybutler9









barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Gotham City by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr

NYC Night Panorama by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf *










Source : Twitter @ emilyjanelovell


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*

Foggy Manchester Skyline by Rowan Walsh, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









A View of the City by Skyler Jade on 500px









悉尼市区夜景 by 行走的泰迪熊 on 500px









Surface by Taras Vyshnya on 500px


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot

The City from Addington Hills by Roy Reed, sur Flickr

Canary Wharf from Addington Hills by Roy Reed, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

IMG_6157-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York*



















Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

IMG20211120214404 Brissy By Night AI by Grant Booth, on Flickr

IMG20211120213914 Brissy By Night Brisbane River AI by Grant Booth, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne city skyline by Ralph Green, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Leeds*

_DSC8798 by Bob Peters, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Winnipeg *










Source : Twitter @ bbphoto_ca


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Fall, Lincoln Park, Chicago by Daniel/Dan Eidsmoe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Shadwell Perspective on the City by Marc Barrot, on Flickr

Westminster to Millennium Bridge (88) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr

Westminster to Millennium Bridge (78) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr

Westminster to Millennium Bridge (58) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Sunrise at Yarra River-3 by Elaine Bertoni, on Flickr

Sunrise at Yarra River by Elaine Bertoni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Milwaukee*










Source : Twitter @ RichFernandoK


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

City Skyline 2 by Jay Sumarna, sur Flickr

Sydney CBD by cnd, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Greenwich Park view by Anna Heath, sur Flickr

Greenwich Park view by Anna Heath, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

skyline by Nick Boekeloo, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*SF*

IMG_1273 by Jane Zhang, sur Flickr

IMG_1330 by Jane Zhang, sur Flickr

San Francisco Skyline at Sunset by Laura Macky, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

OKC Sunset - 11-27-21-16 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr

OKC Sunset - 11-27-21-22 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Portsmouth *

RX306688 1 by Andy Amor, on Flickr

RX306630 1 by Andy Amor, on Flickr

RX306617 1 by Andy Amor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Canary Wharf *

DCS_6733-1 by Jeff Thomas, on Flickr

CANARY WHARF 3 by Jeff Thomas, on Flickr

CANARY WHARF 1 by Jeff Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

#ILoveWhereILive 29 Nov 2021 by C. R. Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Walking in Chicago by Simone Gramegna, sur Flickr

Walking in Chicago by Simone Gramegna, sur Flickr

Walking in Chicago by Simone Gramegna, sur Flickr

Walking in Chicago by Simone Gramegna, sur Flickr

Walking in Chicago by Simone Gramegna, sur Flickr









barrybutler9

City Nights by Anthony Hicks III, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*









Auckland city by night - New Zealand by Huy Andy on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia Skyline - EF-M 15-45mm - M6M2 by abysal_guardian, sur Flickr

Philadelphia Skyline - EF-M 15-45mm - M6M2 by abysal_guardian, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *

Cleveland Winterfest 2021 by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Cleveland Winterfest 2021 by Erik Drost, on Flickr

Cleveland Winterfest 2021 by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Liverpool Waterfront from New Broghton-2 by Richie Brown, on Flickr

Liverpool Waterfront from New Broghton by Richie Brown, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

River Thames London City Cruises #2 by Stevie B&#x27;s Theme Park Photography, on Flickr

Lightopia @ Crystal Palace by Stevie B&#x27;s Theme Park Photography, on Flickr

Lightopia @ Crystal Palace by Stevie B&#x27;s Theme Park Photography, on Flickr

Lightopia @ Crystal Palace by Stevie B&#x27;s Theme Park Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*

SON02896 by Jessica H., sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*









DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ Chopper11Pilot


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

west van with a bullet 2 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

west van with a bullet 3 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

2271 East 50th Avenue Vancouver-20 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

10 Modern City of London continues to rise by Peter Brown, on Flickr

Canary Wharf, Rotherhithe and the water taxi by Nikolaos Tsarmpopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Tall buildings visible from Lake Shore Park by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

Salesforce Tower construction and the Chicago River by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

Chicago River and surrounding skyscrapers by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dallas*

Synthetic Nights by Samiul Saeef, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Diego*

San Diego skyline at sunset by Cathy Presmyk, sur Flickr

DTSD Skyline from Coronado by Manuel Sanchez, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Vancouver Sunser Granville Bridge by Anthony Maw, sur Flickr

Granville BNridge offramp by Anthony Maw, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London* 

Crossing by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Leeds *




























Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Melbourne CBD by Jason Chew, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1080624 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080621 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080623 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080629 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080647 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080645 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080644 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080680 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080689 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia PA, Skyline from Art Museum by kyle ortiz, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

We had a summer day in Sydney yesterday, back to grey this morning. Sydney Harbour under clouds. by Tim Ritchie, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

3N9A1650[pano] - LA by Michael Soukup, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Gold Coast*

The Gold Coast by Alex Turkevych, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

MCG by Ricardo Goncalves, sur Flickr

St Patrick&#x27;s Cathedral by Ricardo Goncalves, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

City of London Skyline December 2021 DSC0526BW by Paul_Keogh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*North Sydney*

North Sydney by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

_DSC5906B- by Elias Trujillo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh Sunrise by Joe Allen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago *










Source : Twitter @ ChiPhotoGuy


----------



## hkskyline

*New York *










Source : Twitter @ alexfarmerphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Sweet Merciful Crap by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

OKC - 11-30-21-1 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr

OKC - 11-30-21-19 by Jason Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Liverpool *

River Mersey by Rob Pitt, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York*

baronsonphoto-20211021-088.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211021-071.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211021-057.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211021-031.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211021-016.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia PA, Skyline from Camden by kyle ortiz, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Birmingham*

The Mercian on the skyline from Tyseley Station by Elliott Brown, sur Flickr

The Mercian and The Cube on the skyline from Tyseley Station by Elliott Brown, sur Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*













Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 927 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 927- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## isaidso

*Halifax*













Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 927 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 927- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *



















Source : Twitter @ thatsexton and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney CBD from the Royal Botanic Gardens by cnd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf* 

London after dark seen from Greenwich Observatory. by Richard Murrin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

There’s some icons and some eyesores in this dawn shot of Sydney City, but no visible sunrise today. by Tim Ritchie, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Highest Seat in the House by Adam Rudnicki, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Austin-X-E4-23 mm-066 by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr

Austin-X-E4-23 mm-120 by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr

Austin-X-E4-27 mm-191 by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr

Austin-X-E4-23 mm-061 by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr

Austin-X-E4-23 mm-093 by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









GaryHershorn

DOS_6209 by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, sur Flickr

Governors Island by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, sur Flickr

Little Island, looking Downtown by Dominik &quot;Dome&quot;, sur Flickr

Just Press Play by sir_duncan_ip, sur Flickr

Midtown Manhattan by sir_duncan_ip, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*










Twitter @ Chopper11Pilot


----------



## hkskyline

*Cincinnati*

Reflections on the Ohio River by durand clark, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Whitney Museum &amp; Downtown Manhattan - New York City by Andreas Komodromos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Melbourne CBD Golden Hour by Jason Yang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*










Source : Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Liverpool by Stephen Ballam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago CTA Holiday Train by Joshua Mellin, on Flickr

Tracks by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

redcode said:


> *NYC*


Confirmed sighting of Mr Claus?










🎅


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago, IL approach to O&#x27;Hare over Lake Michigan by ArchiTexty, sur Flickr

Chicago, IL approach to O&#x27;Hare over Lake Michigan by ArchiTexty, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Liverpool*

Liverpool skyline by Kevin Haye, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ swdfphotography


----------



## hkskyline

*Leeds *



















Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

20211116_Stadia_byMexsport23 by Canada Soccer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Crossing the Goethals Bridge #40 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

It seems we are going to have a rather damp and cloudy summer - hopefully that means fewer bush fires. This is the Barangaroo District on Darling Harbour which is part of Sydney Harbour. by Tim Ritchie, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*NYC*









Manhattan skyline from the Empire State Building by Pete Gianakos on 500px









A1125 by Dariusz Chelstowski on 500px

Crossing the Goethals Bridge #23 by Keith Michael, sur Flickr

Shhhh #28 by Keith Michael, sur Flickr

Shhhh #11 by Keith Michael, sur Flickr

NYC HDR Pano from Weehawken 85mm Landscape by Chad Umberger, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

View by Luke Mitchell, on Flickr

Skyline by Luke Mitchell, on Flickr










Source : Twitter @ photosbydlee


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

MEL_1834 by edwardhblake, on Flickr

#ILoveWhereILive 8 Dec 2021 by C. R. Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Cockle Bay sits in Darling Harbour which is part of Sydney Harbour. While the shell middens made over millenia by indigenous locals have gone, the impact of colonisation rings loud as first light tries to peek through rain clouds. by Tim Ritchie, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Southfields Skyline (redux) by James Beard, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Vancouver*

Vancouver by Mark Teasdale, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brooklyn*

Brooklyn Skyline by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Austin: Lady Bird Lake by zug55, on Flickr

Austin: Lady Bird Lake by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

One Vanderbilt Views by Dan Gaken, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Vancouver by Mark Teasdale, on Flickr

Sunset Buildings Vancouver by Mark Teasdale, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York City*

Lower Manhattan Skyline by Larry Bryant, sur Flickr









maximusupinNYc


----------



## redcode

*Gold Coast*









City by night by Kerry Wilcox on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Auckland*

Auckland City from Devonport Wharf - Sunset by maticulous, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Auckland City from Devonport Wharf - Sunset by maticulous, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

Pinky and the Blue by Narayanan Murali, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* London *










Source : Twitter @ Jim_B_71










Source : Twitter @ lovetofunk


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

r_211207_505_pitt04_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211207_608_pitt04_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane river Friday morning by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne skyline from the South Yarra Railway Bridge by Alpha, sur Flickr

Melbourne Dec 2021 by Ricardo Goncalves, sur Flickr

Christmas at Fed Square by Ricardo Goncalves, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

*Leeds *




























Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics


----------



## redcode

*New York*

Lighthouse Tour #50 by Keith Michael, sur Flickr

Lighthouse Tour #33 by Keith Michael, sur Flickr

Lighthouse Tour #48 by Keith Michael, sur Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

More architectural gems in NYC.


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Back at the opera house by Val in Sydney, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Low cloud by sccart, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *

pan_211207_157_165_pitt06_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211207_153_pitt06_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline Lake Union by Scott Smithson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Skyline of London by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

Old Naval College &amp; London Skyscrapers by Matthew Wells, on Flickr

The London Skyline from Greenwich Park by Matthew Wells, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ thatsexton


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

DTLA by Ivan Garcia, on Flickr

DTLA by Ivan Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Perth*

Birds by Joshua Leong, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

The City Skyscrapers by Matthew Wells, sur Flickr

The Shard by Matthew Wells, sur Flickr

The Evolving London Cityscape by Matthew Wells, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

brisbane jazz club by John Harvey, on Flickr

aspiration BW by John Harvey, on Flickr

city-2 by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Perth, Western Australia by Mike Leishman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Sunset over the Yarra River, Melbourne by Alpha, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

The Six
Aerial-Toronto-40 by _futurelandscapes_, on Flickr

Toronto Island flooding and Toronto sunset skyline by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr

Moon Up Sun Down by Jeff Salhany, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

DJI_0108.jpg by David Dalton, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Christmas in Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Leeds*

_DSC9036 by Bob Peters, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ swdfphotography


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

DSC02593 by Tauseef Latif, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

90 km/hr gusts off Lake Ontario blew lake spray and beach sand in to the air by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Boston Back Bay skyline by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hobart*

Hobart, Tasmania by Alan M., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* London *










Source : Twitter @ MattBaileyUK


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Lighthouse Tour #111 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

Lighthouse Tour #97 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

Lighthouse Tour #88 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland*










Source : Twitter @ alexfarmerphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

San Francisco from Dolores Park by Tioga Pass, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

Collingsworth in Winter by Stewart Schweers, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco*

TStahlSFSkyline-2 by Tom Stahl, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kansas City*

The Scout by Old One Eye, on Flickr

Downtown and the Scout by Old One Eye, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Early morning Praise by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Calm seas at Brighton Beach, Melbourne city skyline by Alpha, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Leeds *










Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics


----------



## hkskyline

* London*










Source : Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane by Mark-Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Darling Harbour Sydney by cnd, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh at Twilight by Kevin Smay, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* London * 










Source : Twitter @ neilndavies


----------



## hkskyline

* Minneapolis * 










Source : Twitter @ Metzgee_Eth


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

A perfect summer dawn, not too warm yet, but will get hot and rain later today. I’m looking over Campbells Cove to Circular Quay and towers as Sydney wakes up. by Tim Ritchie, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh * 










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland * 










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

RX307555 1 by Andy Amor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hobart*

Hobart by Cal &amp; Cat Stirzaker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane Sunset by Cal &amp; Cat Stirzaker, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York * 




























Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn  and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto * 










Source : Twitter @ HehnIndustries


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

331/365- Another Day of Sun by James A. Castañeda, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

DJI_0119.jpg by David Dalton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

EMD GT22MC by Dawn Dev Ambadan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

AL 10 by Walter Martin, on Flickr

AL 33 by Walter Martin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Untitled by amber dawn pullin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

NY @ Night by Sami Haidar, sur Flickr

City skyline with water cops by Alberto Romero, sur Flickr

Manhattan Tip by Rick Bergstrom, sur Flickr

Times Square Tight by Rick Bergstrom, on Flickr

Skyline from NJ by Rick Bergstrom, on Flickr

Skyline Hudson River by Rick Bergstrom, on Flickr

Manhattan looking E by Rick Bergstrom, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles by Joits, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Whispering by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Leeds * 





































Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics  and here


----------



## hkskyline

* Los Angeles * 










Source : Twitter @ ApolloTDubs


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland * 










Source : Twitter @ alexfarmerphoto


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









Houses by Taras Vyshnya on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne&#x27;s Skyline from Brighton by Ricardo Goncalves, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Dawn by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr

Sydney sunrise by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane Sunset LORES-1 by Neil Mendham, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Blackwall to Canning Town (62) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Kayak Elliott Bay by Mark Knoke, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

15th December 2021. Sunrise. Benches on the promenade at New Brighton by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

Liverpool, Queens Dock by Rob Pitt, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

Milwaukee WI 12.16.2021 by MBA Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Oklahoma City*

Scissortail Park&#x27;s (3 of 8) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr

Scissortail Park&#x27;s (6 of 8) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York * 










Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh * 










Source : Twitter @ BBBrad91


----------



## redcode

*London*









London by Gigi Croitoru on 500px

Canary Wharf Skyline by Marc Barrot, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle skyline panaroma !! by Pankaj Anand, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham *










Source : Twitter @ ikonic_exposure


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> *Oklahoma City*
> 
> Scissortail Park&#x27;s (3 of 8) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr
> 
> Scissortail Park&#x27;s (6 of 8) by Tony Gaeddert, on Flickr


That looks so bizarre to me. It goes from CBD to rural agrarian traveling just 1 block.


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

DJI_0126.jpg by David Dalton, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

A brief but throughly worthwhile pre dawn moment on Sydney Harbour. by Tim Ritchie, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

NY Skyline Jpeg_012-01-1 by Dominick Ventura, sur Flickr

NY Skyline Jpeg_044-01 by Dominick Ventura, sur Flickr

NYC Sunset by Rory Corbett, sur Flickr

2021_12_10_NYC_5D383-Pano by Justin + Kristin Schaack, sur Flickr

2021_12_10_NYC_5D365 by Justin + Kristin Schaack, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Untitled by amber dawn pullin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Viaduct Basin by maticulous, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*










Source : Twitter @ Theresiaghall1










Source : Twitter @ tomasseytw


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia Skyline as seen from Copper River Park by kyle ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Gold Coast*

4K0A1428 by Donald J Blackmore, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

Seattle Sunset by LunchWithaLens, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *










Source : Twitter @ TomKaminskiWCBS


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*









Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Infrared Docklands at Night (10 of 44) by John Linford, on Flickr

Clippers Quay, Millwall and Canary Wharf by Marc Barrot, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

From the balcony by Diane Worland, on Flickr

Melbourne summer afternoon by sonofwalrus, on Flickr

Sculpture and skyscrapers by sonofwalrus, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles 12-26-21 by Matthew Plante, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brooklyn* 

New-York / Brooklyn by Michel DESHAYES, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nashville*

Nashvegas! by Bhupesh Patel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Planespotting Sept 11 2021 ABIA by Brett Spangler, on Flickr

Planespotting Sept 11 2021 ABIA by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Jean-Luc Leroy-00182 by Jean Luc LEROY, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Toronto skyline under a complicated sky by Phil Marion (198 million views), sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Cityscape Feels by C. R. Strebor, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Barangaroo Precinct by Xenedis, sur Flickr









the last storm by Mustafa Adnan on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Melbourne by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

City by Purple Wyrm, on Flickr

Nedlands to UWA by Purple Wyrm, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nine Elms, London*

Nine Elms Redevelopment - London by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*









sigmas


----------



## redcode

*Leeds*









Yorkshire_Pics


----------



## redcode

*Birmingham*

The Cube, The Sentinels, The Mercian, The Bank and Beetham Tower - Digbeth, Birmingham skyline on New Years Eve by Elliott Brown, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

MIst by ancientlives, on Flickr

Message by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh*

Pittsburgh Sunset by Jeff Shulkosky, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

Sunset by Stewart Schweers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Broken pier and Melbourne city view by Richard Rodgers, on Flickr

Melbourne-CBD-from-Sandridge-DJI_0665 by Lindsay Cooke, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane CBD from afar by Alexander Popple, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

A Morning Walk by Purple Wyrm, on Flickr

Gloucester Park New Years Fireworks by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Early morning river by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Downtown Los Angeles with Fresh Snowy Mountains by Christine Ho, on Flickr

Sunrise and Snowy Mountains at Downtown Los Angeles by Christine Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Untitled by cheryl janine, on Flickr

Seattle at night from top of the Space Needle by cheryl janine, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Colours of winter morning, Greenwich by Wajid Qureshi, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Public holiday Monday and not a soul (bar me) about to enjoy a glorious and warm Sydney dawn. by Tim Ritchie, sur Flickr

L1002675.jpg by mornnb, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Houston*

New Year by Stewart Schweers, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Snow In Vancouver by Clayton Perry, on Flickr

Vancouver Under Snow by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

San Francisco from Mt. Tam by kate beale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Public holiday Monday and not a soul (bar me) about to enjoy a glorious and warm Sydney dawn. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manchester*

Construction in Manchester by Matt Doran, sur Flickr

On a crisp and clear winter morning by Matt Doran, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

South Street Bridge, Philadelphia II by James Newman, on Flickr

*Camden, NJ*

Panorama on a foggy day by PierTom, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

6th Street Bridge Construction Progress 2022 by Sterling Davis, on Flickr

6th Street Bridge Construction Progress 2022 by Sterling Davis, on Flickr

3 minutes before Sunset, Los Angeles California P3120178_79_80_81_82_83_84 Stitch by moondoggie71, on Flickr

Wilshire Corridor and Century City P3130404_05_06_07_08_09_10 Stitch by moondoggie71, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Monster waves at Snapper Rocks by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Sydney doesn’t always sparkle, this morning is an example - but we never say no to rain. by Tim Ritchie, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

City of London illuminated. by Dave Pearce, sur Flickr

Tower Bridge and the Thames by John Wolfe, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Inzhener Veshnyakov Инженер Вешняков by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

1.4.22 Long Island 43 by City of Boston Mayor&#x27;s Office, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Palm Beach - Surfers Paradise in distance by Max Riethmuller, on Flickr

Palm Beach - Surfers Paradise in distance by Max Riethmuller, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Grey Street (William Jolly) Bridge by Grant Salmond, on Flickr

20220104_121600_07231_LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr

Brisbane River CBD by Grant Salmond, on Flickr

Brisbane by Grant Salmond, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

DJI_0030-HDR-2-Pano-Pano jpg by Simon Watts, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ MattMillerPGH


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *

Chicago, IL by Ben Conrad, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Vancouver *

F5B21BC1-1AD0-48E5-9D7B-777DE9D9635B_1_105_c by Darren Schemmer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Downtown on a Dark and Stormy Night by Wayne Buck, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

Houston Sunset by Bruce Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne CBD skyline from Heidelberg by Philip Mallis, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

The Back End of the Cyclone by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane cityscape by m.maddo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

New Moon over Perth City by Pam Hunt, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Queensland, Australia

Brisbane*

Brisbane - bird&#x27;s eye view (Explore 6/10/2021) by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr

*Gold Coast *

Gold Coast sunrise this morning by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Paddle your own canoe by Stephen Gard, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

An ominous start to a Sydney summer day. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Downtown New Views #2 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Ottawa*

DJI_0876 by harley613, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Winter skyline by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto *










Source : Twitter @ Kurt_Wang_Photo


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*



















Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham*










Source : Twitter @ ikonic_exposure










Source : Twitter @ all_day_


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

Brisbane on fire! (99 of 2) by Hugh Staunton, sur Flickr

various Jan (103 of 15) by Hugh Staunton, sur Flickr

various Jan (105 of 15) by Hugh Staunton, sur Flickr

various Jan (111 of 15) by Hugh Staunton, sur Flickr

various Jan (113 of 15) by Hugh Staunton, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

The panoramic view from Fan Pier, Boston MA 9 January 2022 by _Eric Wehmeyer_, on Flickr

Panoramic view of Boston Fort Point Channel 9 January 2022 by _Eric Wehmeyer_, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Philadelphia*




























Source : Twitter @ cwanger_alyssa and here and here


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Darwin, Australia:*








Darwin City from the mangroves by Peter Butler on 500px.com


----------



## isaidso

mw123 said:


> *Sydney*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _@Skyvisuals Instagram_


That's the best Sydney photo I've ever seen. Thank you for posting.


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

20220105_114531_07559_PC by Michael &amp; Maria, on Flickr

20220105_113620_07556_PC by Michael &amp; Maria, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Old Royal Naval College and the City by Anna Heath, on Flickr

Old Royal Naval College and the City by Anna Heath, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Austin Skyline | Google Building 10 Jan 2022 by Brian Birzer, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Canary Wharf from One Tree Hill by Anna Heath, sur Flickr

One Tree Hill view by Anna Heath, sur Flickr

Old Royal Naval College and the City by Anna Heath, sur Flickr









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

Chicago, USA by Milan Gonda, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Kitesurfers and Melbourne skyline on a warm 30c Summer Monday at Brighton Beach by Alpha, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago *










Source : Twitter @ kaliemarsch










Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh*



















Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello and here


----------



## Space Lover

*Cleveland, Ohio, USA*








Jackson in The Land by Jerry Jordak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Darling Harbour and Barangaroo by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Austin: Lady Bird Lake by zug55, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Trinity Mood by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* San Francisco*

San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge by Martin Rosen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

DSC_2972.jpg by Keith Page, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Leeds*










Source : Twitter @ BobPetUK










Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Freedom &amp; the city by Pat Charles, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

A Morning in Brooklyn (4) by tquist24, on Flickr

In Pursuit of Super Celebrity #31 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

In Pursuit of Super Celebrity #29 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago *










Source : Twitter @ nomadicimages1


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle *










Source : Twitter @ mackenzieimages


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne from Albert Park by Ricardo Goncalves, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ jake_mysliwczyk


----------



## redcode

*Darwin*









Darwin City from the mangroves by Peter Butler on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Perth*










Source : Twitter @ Furki900


----------



## isaidso

Edmonton Alberta
















Alberta launches tech worker immigration stream after calls from community | BetaKit


The Alberta government has launched a new immigration stream meant to help tech companies solve an access to talent issue.




betakit.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

DJI_0218.jpg by David Dalton, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Canary Wharf*









jasonhawkesphot

London skyline from Greenwich Observatory by jay christianson, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seattle*

MAX_0372 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr

MAX_0034 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr

DSCF2661 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr

DSCF2651 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr

MAX_0097-HDR by Mike Reid, sur Flickr

MAX_0113 by Mike Reid, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

1252-1352-1152 by A66 Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Leeds *



















Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Changes by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Toronto*










Source : Twitter @ ashtontekno


----------



## hkskyline

* Seattle*










Source : Twitter @ sigmas


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

City of London by Gary Etchell, on Flickr

View from The Top of a London Bus by Gary Etchell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

12th January 2022. Whitworth Street West, Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York *










Source : Twitter @ killianmoore_


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Early morning in Auckland city by rogsykes, on Flickr

Early morning in Auckland city by rogsykes, on Flickr

Early morning in Auckland city by rogsykes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia, Winter Night by Nick Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Gold Coast*

Surfers at Currumbin by Emanuel Papamanolis, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Skyline by Stephane, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*









GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney *










Source : Twitter @ javanng


----------



## hkskyline

* Melbourne *




























Source : Twitter @ javanng, here, and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ GabeWasylko










Source : Twitter @ alexfarmerphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

city on for 16x9 from chapel hill (99 of 1) by Hugh Staunton, on Flickr 

moody view kangaroo cliffs (99 of 1) by Hugh Staunton, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne skyline from atop the Shrine of Remembrance. by Fred Moore, sur Flickr

#ILoveWhereILive 16 Jan 2022 by C. R. Strebor, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

PXL_20220113_231632146.NIGHT by moondoggie71, on Flickr

PXL_20220113_231029077.NIGHT Stitch by moondoggie71, on Flickr

Wolman Ice Rink Central Park New York City Winter PXL_20220114_234843493.NIGHT Stitch (17500x5390) (2) by moondoggie71, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

dusk, Vancouver winter by roaming-the-planet, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Finally, Sydney turns on a pristine summer sunrise! by Tim Ritchie, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Waterfront, CBD, Auckland, NZ by SilverStack, on Flickr

Older Motorised Sailing vessel, Viaduct Harbour, NZ by SilverStack, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Sunset over Toronto and frozen Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Peek-a-boo with the Calgary Tower by Omar Tabsh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Labrador Queensland by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane panorama. by Andrew (Drew) Caswell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Wellington, NZ*

6:40 Wellington by 长 馆, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

r_220115_0053_beat0003_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_220115_0039_beat0003_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_220115_0008_beat0003_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago*










Source : Twitter @ cshimala


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Go Niners by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney *










Source : Twitter @ javanng


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

P1110616_17_18_19_20_21_22 by moondoggie71, on Flickr

P1110504_05_06_07_08_09_10 by moondoggie71, on Flickr

P1110525_26_27_28_29_30_31 by moondoggie71, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Signal Maya by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Figaro by Anna Heath, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*The Six*








Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


----------



## hkskyline

isaidso said:


> *The Six*
> View attachment 2648659
> 
> Source : Twitter @ GaryHershorn


Gary posts some superb New York photos but he actually has a Canadian connection, and an aerial like that shows the skyline growing wider that we don't always see from the on-the-ground shots.

*Toronto*

Post-Blizzard Sunset by JamesAnok || ThetaState, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

hkskyline said:


> Gary posts some superb New York photos but he actually has a Canadian connection, and an aerial like that shows the skyline growing wider that we don't always see from the on-the-ground shots.
> 
> *Toronto*
> 
> Post-Blizzard Sunset by JamesAnok || ThetaState, on Flickr


Downtown's geographic footprint was pretty much just the old CBD 20 years ago. The boundaries are now 2-3 km further out in 3 directions (north, east, west). To the south it now extends another 6-7 blocks to the lake shore. What strikes me is how ambitious that was. It will take another 35 years to fill the whole thing in and that's on top of the 15 years of frenetic construction logged so far.

And the job isn't confined to the downtown core. 90% of the building stock outside of low rise residential neighbourhoods is either undersized, ramshackle, or functionally obsolete. We're essentially rebuilding 630 sq km of city from one end to the other. There's another 6,500 sq km of the GTA beyond city limits and then one has to re-do 90% of the public realm ....1000s of streets.

It's impressive how much has been accomplished in such a short period of time but Toronto is still very much a work in progress. I suspect we won't see it 'come together' till around 2050.


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney Darling harbour by Quan Pham, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

DJI_0082-Edit by Sky Shark, sur Flickr

DJI_0079-Pano-Edit by Sky Shark, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London *

canary wharf sunset 2 by john burke, on Flickr

Po Po pano by john burke, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Sunrise by sccart, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Distant Sun by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*New York*

NYC Midtown Skyline by Tuhin Das, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Toronto*

Toronto Storm 2022 by Marcanadian, sur Flickr









Punters At Sunset by Abid Mahmood on 500px


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot

&quot; We&#x27;re over the moon Harry &quot; by Alan Habbick Photography., sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*

20211223_185918_03956_LR by Michael Maguire, sur Flickr









Brisbane city by ?? ? on 500px

20211223_190651_03968_LR by Michael Maguire, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Los Angeles*

Cloudy Downtown Los Angeles by Christine Ho, sur Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles at Sunset Golden Hour by Christine Ho, sur Flickr

Sunset at Kenneth Hahn State Recreation Area by Christine Ho, sur Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles at Twilight Blue Hour by Christine Ho, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @  alexfarmerphoto 










Source : Twitter @  JonRudder


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Aquabella 055 by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Infra-structure by Ian Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Sydney*

Moonlight Under Harbour Bridge by Craig Daffin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

15th January 2022. The Lowry Theatre and the Manchester Ship Canal at Media City UK, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

15th January 2022. The Ship Canal at Wharfside, Trafford Park, Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr

15th January 2022. Media City UK, Salford Quays, Greater Manchester by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Liverpool Waterfront 2022 by Andy Daley, on Flickr

Liverpool Waterfront 2022 by Andy Daley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Leeds *





































Source : Twitter @  Yorkshire_Pics and here


----------



## hkskyline

* Minneapolis *

Minneapolis Skyline at Night, 29 Sept 2021 by John Roever, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh*










Source : Twitter @  Chopper11Pilot


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

NY Skyline 1a by Brian Laguardia, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *










Source : Twitter @  barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline

* Houston*

UP RMEMT12 @ Houston, TX by Noah Cochran, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*

_37A7639-1_working by Nikolaos Kapsalis, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## geogregor

https://twitter.com/archoptical


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Gold Coast, AU


Into the surf by PhotonSurfer, on Flickr

View from Skypoint_GC by stone washed, on Flickr

The Coast by stone washed, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Melbourne *

N453 - 8615 Down Albury V/Line Passenger at Sims Street Junction by Sam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

2022-2.jpg by R F, on Flickr

2022-4.jpg by R F, on Flickr

2022-3.jpg by R F, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Liverpool *

Liverpool Panorama from the top of the Cathedral by Paul Madden, on Flickr

17th January 2022. The River Mersey and Liverpool Skyline seen from New Brighton, Cheshire by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester *










Source : Twitter @  whhardingphoto


----------



## hkskyline

* Sydney*

5 SYD Opera House &amp; CBD by Greg Cole, on Flickr

6 Sydney CBD &amp; Harbour by Greg Cole, on Flickr

Untitled by Jim James, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Wellington, NZ*

Wellington skyline by jedwards975, on Flickr

IMG_3219 by jedwards975, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

r_220119_0192_beat0004_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr[/b]


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

IMG_5539-crop by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr

1Q8A4605 by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne city skyline from Brighton Beach by Alpha, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Charming sunset by JongSoo Lee, sur Flickr

Harbour sunset by JongSoo Lee, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

20220121_114858_08431_LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Auckland by MilkyMan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

baronsonphoto-20211216-036.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211216-028.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211216-024.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211216-018.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chicago*









ChiPhotoGuy


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Canary Wharf From the River by Loz Pycock, on Flickr

Sunrise on the heath by Anna Heath, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Pedestrian underpass of Aughtie Drive in Albert Park, Melbourne by Philip Mallis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney skyline by mornnb, on Flickr

Sydney skyline by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Over The Hedge. by Alan Habbick Photography., sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Liverpool skyline by Brian Mason, on Flickr

Liverpool from the air by Brian Mason, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Lakewood Park by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Sunset over Philadelphia by jplind81504, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sunrise - Lavender bay - Sydney Australia by Ricky windsor, on Flickr

Sunrise - Lavender bay - Sydney Australia by Ricky windsor, on Flickr

Dawn Sydney Harbour by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Auckland from the Northern Motorway by SilverStack, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

South Wharf, Melbourne by Paul Lee, on Flickr

Melbourne by Paul Lee, on Flickr

Docklands, Melbourne by Paul Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Greenland Dock - 23977 by Patrick Collins, on Flickr

London by Luke Groves, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Fog at dusk by Mark Teasdale, on Flickr

Vancouver Light streaks by Mark Teasdale, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

#ILoveWhereILive 26 Jan 2022 by C. R. Strebor, sur Flickr









Sunset by Nikki Shou on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

Australia Day 2022 in Sydney by John Jeremy, sur Flickr

DJI_0218.jpg by David Dalton, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

HMS Daring D32 by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth *



















Source : Hammad H. Tariq  from 500px and here


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Corona Heights, San Francisco by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *



















Source : Twitter @  BBBrad91


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Docklands, Melbourne by Paul Lee, sur Flickr

Melbourne by Paul Lee, sur Flickr

Docklands, Melbourne by Paul Lee, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*London*

Buongiorno Londra! / Good morning London! (London from the top of St. Pauls&#x27;s Cathedral, London, United Kingdom) by Andrea Pucci, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

sky show fire works 7238 and 633_ by george nuich, on Flickr

sky show fire works 7233 and 633_ by george nuich, on Flickr

sky show fire works 7232 and 633_ by george nuich, on Flickr

sky show fire works 7234 and 633 crop by george nuich, on Flickr

sky show fire works 7291 and 633 by george nuich, on Flickr

sky show fire works 7286 and 633_ by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

#ILoveWhereILive 28 Jan 2022 by C. R. Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*









Cremorne Point Sunset by Sundip Shah on 500px









Cremorne point sunset by Sundip Shah on 500px


----------



## redcode

*San Francisco








*
San Francisco Skyline from New Mission by Maximille Gonzales on 500px









San Francisco Skyline from New Mission by Maximille Gonzales on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

awakening from winter by Jim Smith, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

DJI_0248 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Birmingham*

103 Colmore Row Birmingham by metrogogo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Sunny one day, wet the next. by westernthunderer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Summer in Perth WA &#x3D; sailing season, Swan River Mayhem by Phil Hodson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Melbourne *

_DSC9952-HDR-Pano-3 by Elias Trujillo, on Flickr

Williamstown by Jonesy&#x27;s Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Canary Wharf *

Old Nelson Dock … by Marc Barrot, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

South Shore Cultural Center by Eric Allix Rogers, on Flickr

Life&#x27;s a beach, February edition by Eric Allix Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Montréal *

Panasonic FZ1000, Panorama, Montréal Skyline, Parc Jean-Drapeau, Montréal, 5 February 2022 (5) by proacguy1, on Flickr

Panasonic FZ1000, Montréal Skyline, Parc Jean-Drapeau, Montréal, 5 February 2022 (8) by proacguy1, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

14 Bay Bridge by annarouse, on Flickr

09 San Francisco by annarouse, on Flickr

01 Sunset by annarouse, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Planespotting Feb 6 2022 ABIA by Brett Spangler, on Flickr

Planespotting Feb 6 2022 ABIA by Brett Spangler, on Flickr

Planespotting Feb 6 2022 ABIA by Brett Spangler, on Flickr

Planespotting Feb 6 2022 ABIA by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Early Riser by Russell Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

39/365 Reach for the sky by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

You never say no to rain in Australia, but this is the wettest summer this Sydney boy can remember. I can count the hot sunny days on my wet toes. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Miami*

MAX_0415-HDR by Dennis Fraevich, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

PXL_20220208_162339283 by John December, on Flickr

PXL_20220208_162019131 by John December, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Canary Wharf by Tony Willison, on Flickr

Sky Garden by Tony Willison, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @ MikeACollier


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

My city by Scott Smithson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia *










Source : Twitter @ cwanger_alyssa


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto *










Source : Twitter @  hay_picturethis


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool *

Nansen Spirit by Frisia Bonn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

On the boardwalk next to Sydney’s Luna Park with dawn on the harbour and city, I think back to the days of terror and delight on the rotor. by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

40/365 Run over the river by Rodney Chester, on Flickr

41/365 Into another day by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

P1281112 by Mournelithe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Downtown Austin Texas by Christopher Winston, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Baltimore*

Baltimore: Day Two #17 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

Baltimore: Day Two #3 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco *

San Francisco from Tank Hill by Alex Sabatka, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Sunshine after the Storm by Matthew Ireland, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *

CN 79834 by Michael Berry, on Flickr


----------



## Peter1980

*Sydney*










__
https://www.reddit.com/r/sydney/comments/sdqfdl


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Gilded Palaces of Sin, the City of London by Bryan Appleyard, on Flickr

Up the creek by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Docklands by Ross, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Boston, MA by Lei Han, on Flickr

Boston, MA by Lei Han, on Flickr

Boston, MA by Lei Han, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

CBD and The Rivercat by Greg Cole, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Love is in the Lights by PrimaPix Visuals, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Liverpool Sunset by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Tracktor Beam by Ian Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tampa*

Full Snow Moon over Tampa by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Atlanta*

Rodney Cook Night-0267-HDR.jpg by John Pryor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Milwaukee*

Twilight on Rainy Winter Night by John December, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Evening Commute by street level, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

From the back end of the Toronto island ferry cutting through the icy harbour by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

DJI_0593-HDR by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

EVEPAS under the Seattle Skyline by Nathan Shedd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Houston*

&quot;Stay In Your Lane&quot; by bill barfield, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco *

Golden Gate Bridge enveloped by low February fog by kate beale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Halifax *

Halifax, Nova Scotia, on the Coldest Day of the Winter by Indrid Cold, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney Trifecta In One Shot by Meek Acumen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Auckland Skyline by kchang753, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver*

797 Eyremount Drive West Vancouver-47 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr

797 Eyremount Drive West Vancouver-46 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

20220219_081723 by Brad Heckman, on Flickr

20220219_081537 by Brad Heckman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*












__





Urban Montreal (@urban.montreal) • Instagram photos and videos







www.instagram.com


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Downtown SF (from Parnassus St.) by Tioga Pass, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane City from New Farm by Ben Mindall, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Campbells Cove shacks, Werribee South, Port Philip Bay by Peter Stokes, on Flickr

Melbourne from Wyndham Harbour, Werribee South, Port Philip Bay by Peter Stokes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Wellington*

IMG_4723 by Jae Hunt, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London *










Source : Twitter @ amoroso_marco


----------



## hkskyline

* Birmingham*










Source : Twitter @ ikonic_exposure


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland *










Source : Twitter @  alexfarmerphoto


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh*










Source : Twitter @ redhead15014


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

20220319-IMG_2101hdr-Edit-1-2.jpg by Barry Peck, on Flickr

20220319-IMG_2174hdr-1-2.jpg by Barry Peck, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

After the Storm #1 by Colin Grainger, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London, spring has finally arrived:

P1130355 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130356 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130357 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130358 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130360 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130361 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130363 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130365 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130342 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130332 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130296 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Croydon:

P1130287 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130278 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Montréal *

Vieux-Port_1 by Claude Trudel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Labrador Queensland by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

19th March 2022. On the beach at New Brighton, Cheshire. by Barnsley Victor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

The Old And The New From Tower Bridge by Janet Harper, on Flickr

Blackfriars Bridge by Janet Harper, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Light, water and time by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

Scenes from Nose Hill Natural Environment Park by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Cleveland*










Source : Twitter @ alexfarmerphoto


----------



## hkskyline

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ redhead15014


----------



## hkskyline

* Atlanta *










Source : Twitter @  seand6711


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

NYC and the Whitestone Bridge by Edgar Omar, on Flickr

NYC and the Whitestone Bridge by Edgar Omar, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

Atlanta









__
http://instagr.am/p/CXsK_1_Oz0Y/

Old Fourth Ward with Buckhead in the background









__
http://instagr.am/p/CbWW3lUOEJ8/


----------



## Tsurumi

*Minneapolis *








_Source: Minneapolis - river city by Dan Anderson on Flickr_









_Source: North Loop Minneapolis by Jim and Jane on Flickr









Source: Minneapolis Airline by Nate Nickell on Flickr_


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney from the water by John Jeremy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

State & Cermak by Steven Vance, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

_3281487-4 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## Labtec

Buckhead to downtown Atlanta:








Source: Buckhead to launch on-demand transportation with $3 (or less) rides


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

HBM! Red bench with a harbour and skyline view (+1) by Peggy Reimchen, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London from the lower Thames:

P1170335 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170337 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170354 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170362 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170381 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170386 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170389 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170423 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170426 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Downtown Vancouver by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Ovation of the Seas, Royal Caribbean by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr

Nestor S, bulk carrier by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr

Space Needle with gold-top by LunchWithaLens, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*












__





Sugar Wharf Condominiums (Phase 1) | 231m | 70s | Menkes | a—A


Worst case scenario is they look great in the night skyline lol...




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## hkskyline

* London*










Source : Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

1535-1 by Guillaume Meister, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Brisbane









The mighty Brown : brisbane (reddit.com)


----------



## geogregor

More grey London, sadly sun doesn't want to come out in recent days...

P1170720 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170723 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170724 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170727 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170740 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Canon EOS RP by Colin BROWN, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Perth Sunrise by Tim Kavanagh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Montréal *

Montreal by flowcomm, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Entering New York Harbor by Jjlhawk Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Postcard from the Gold Coast by Bob, on Flickr

Postcard from the Gold Coast by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Quebec City*









*Montreal*

















*Halifax*
Exercise Maroon Triumph by 5th Canadian Division | 5e Division du Canada, on Flickr









Francois Prevost 🇨🇦 (@francois_pre) • Instagram photos and videos


2,675 Followers, 888 Following, 1,636 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Francois Prevost 🇨🇦 (@francois_pre)




www.instagram.com









Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 983 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 983- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Classic Boxing by Danny A, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Burnaby (suburban Vancouver)*













__





Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 986 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 986- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## geogregor

isaidso said:


> *Montreal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Francois Prevost 🇨🇦 (@francois_pre) • Instagram photos and videos
> 
> 
> 2,675 Followers, 888 Following, 1,636 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Francois Prevost 🇨🇦 (@francois_pre)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 983 - SkyscraperPage Forum
> 
> 
> Page 983- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraperpage.com


Finally some new towers in Montreal.

Meanwhile, more London:

P1180295 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180298 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180329 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180331 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180323 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180677 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1180757 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

geogregor said:


> Finally some new towers in Montreal.


Montreal has awoken from its 40 year slumber. It grew 1976-2016, of course, but at a glacial pace compared to most places in Canada. 



geogregor said:


> Meanwhile, more London:
> 
> P1180329 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


British and Canadian cities used to look very different from one another. Less so these days. That London vista above could easily pass for a Canadian skyline.


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

View from the cliffs by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

DSC03412FInal3 by Rock Steele, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane City by Laurence Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

r_220505_0112_13_beat0036_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_220505_0118_beat0036_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_220505_0205_06_beat0036_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Edmonton*
















Meet the Canadian Researcher Helping Solidify Edmonton as a Global Hub for Artificial Intelligence


Edmonton, Canada has become a leading global hub in technology, artificial intelligence (AI), and machine learning.




skift.com


----------



## hkskyline

* Perth *

We built this city by Ross Sta-Maria, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

#ILoveWhereILive 3 May 2022 by C. R. Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Treasure Island Traffic by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Primrose Hill by kensparksphoto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Chicago skyscrapers from Pioneer Court by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr

People around the Cloud Gate by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia skyline with The Laurel completed (photoshop) by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Jericho Locarno Beach by Anthony Maw, on Flickr

Jericho Locarno Beach by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*
















Montreal skyline


PART ONE (my pics)




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Sunset @ Toronto Islands by Guy Lederfein, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

A VIEW ACROSS THE SOLENT OF PORTSMOUTH AND SOUTHSEA FROM RYDE by Jeff Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver*
Senakw proposal in the foreground
















Squamish Nation moves Vancouver forward with transformative Senakw project | Urbanized


By the end of 2021, site preparation for construction could begin on the Senakw development on Squamish First Nation's Kitsilano reserve in Vancouver.




dailyhive.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Downtown Los Angeles skyline. by Paul Wright, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Crazy fog or smoke haze downtown tonight by Steven Vance, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

City lights blue hour by Jon Kirby, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Etobicoke
Toronto suburb*











https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threads/toronto-skyline.8967/page-162[/img]



Humber Bay Shores by Marcanadian, on Flickr

Humber Bay Shores by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

View of downtown and I-5 from Harvard Ave E at E Boston in Capitol Hill by SDOT Photos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Sunset Over Sunnyside Yard by Michael Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *




























Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn and here


----------



## hkskyline

* Chicago *










Source : Twitter @ ChiPhotoGuy


----------



## hkskyline

*Cleveland*

Feels Like Summer by ET Photographic, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Canary Wharf Skyline 1 by danny.p.monroy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

RX406993 1 by Andy Amor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Trillium Park View by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

VH-EBF by Fred Maple🍁, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Docklands & Melbourne From Portarlington Ferry-63 by Russell Charters, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane City by GavGTP, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*

Montreal Skyline from the Champlain Bridge (1) by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr


Montreal Skyline from Champlain Bridge (7) by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr


Montreal Skyline from the Champlain Bridge (2) by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr


Montreal from the Champlain Bridge (5) by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr


Montreal from the Champlain Bridge (6) by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

After half a century of very little growth Montreal's skyline has seen significant change the last few years.


----------



## isaidso

*Mississauga
Toronto in the distance*













__





Toronto skyline


Because I love stitching photos




urbantoronto.ca






*Etobicoke
Downtown Toronto in the distance*












__





Some GTA Aerials by Tim MacDonald (Covid19 induced Boredom)


If only I had the nine grand to sail on the Viking Octantis! Beautiful 2021 built expedition ship capable of Arctic and Antarctic voyages.




urbantoronto.ca






*Toronto
from the Portlands (being de-industrialized)*




























__





Some GTA Aerials by Tim MacDonald (Covid19 induced Boredom)


If only I had the nine grand to sail on the Viking Octantis! Beautiful 2021 built expedition ship capable of Arctic and Antarctic voyages.




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

In the water by sccart, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

City of London:


P1220394 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220425 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220434 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220528 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220551 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Canary Wharf:

P1220408 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220410 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220593 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Some shots from Crystal Palace:

P1220627 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220629 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220632 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220650 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220658 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220663 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

One view towards the new cluster in Nine Elms area:

P1220614 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

3-300- DivcoWest CX 6-20-22 MCF 1786 by Cambridge Crossing, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Sunrise by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr

Sunrise by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London:

P1220927 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220928 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220933 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220934 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220921 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220754 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220742 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Some views from outside one of my favorite pubs in south London, Skehans, just outside Nunhead station:

20220622_204008 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20220622_191652 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220680 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220698 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220702 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220708 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220709 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220716 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Nunhead station also offers good views from platforms:

P1220687 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220690 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220691 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

And Telegraph Hill park too:

P1220674 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220677 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220673 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

London has quite a few distinctive clusters rather than one. City and Canary Wharf are two established ones. But in recent years Nine Elms, Stratford or Elephant & Castle are all developing skylines which would be impressive in its own rights in many other European cities.

Hell, even random places like Lewisham are starting to have skylines:


P1210732 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210785 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

River Mersey including Ferry, Cruise Liner and sailing ship by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

From the depths of south London, around Mayfield Lavender farm. It is some 20km in the straight line from here to the heart of City of London:


P1230598 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230480 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Nine Elms cluster:

P1230478 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230485 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230492 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Wembley stadium is some 25 km away:

P1230487 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Perth City by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Birds Eye View by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Perth Skyline by Vanda Francke, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston

High Spine by Michael Speziale, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London:

P1230848 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230856 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230885 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Still important part of the skyline 

P1230887 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230884 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Unit 2101 138 Esplanade East North Vancouver-66 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles Independence Day by Aaron Rigsby, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Montréal*

View from Kondiaronk Belvedere by Joe Passe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Jersey City Fireworks by Jonathan Chu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

RX401627 by Andy Amor, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London from The Point, a lesser known park between Greenwich and Deptford:

P1230978 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230980 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230983 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230987 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230999 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240022 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240033 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240057 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240040 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240042 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240038 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240035 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Ferry ride back to Auckland. by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

MELBOURNE CBD FLINDERS ST STATION by A u s s i e P o m m, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1240809 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240811 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240820 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240817 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Vauxhall:

P1240194 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240196 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Water's Edge by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Summer Dreams 2 by Jay Huang, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London on a 30 degree day:

P1240838 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240868 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240910 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240933 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240949 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240955 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240950 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

3N9A9562[pano] - Seattle by Michael Soukup, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney* 

20220625-42 by m s, on Flickr

20220622-19 by m s, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Sunset Over Brisbane by Colin Grainger, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Winnipeg*








source


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Vancouver harbour and city by D70, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

DSC_2777 by David Kim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Calgary*

DWP07052022DSC02194 by Dave Pattinson, on Flickr

DWP07052022DSC02163 by Dave Pattinson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Miami*

Bayside Marina by RH&XL, on Flickr

Bayside Marina by RH&XL, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Perth Sunrise by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London from the Thames:

P1250562 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250565 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250567 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250587 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250592 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250606 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250612 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250613 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250616 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1250618 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

city by the sea BW by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

20220727_112408_00878_LR by Michael Maguire, on Flickr

Brisbane city from Mt. Coot-tha lookout full resolution high definition photo collage by Ross Coupland, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

IMG_1280 by Ethan Kocjan, on Flickr

IMG_1255 by Ethan Kocjan, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston











https://www.compass.com/m/0/b10516d7-839a-4c7e-af15-0234d82d8d87/1500x842.webp


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

1. NY
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Melbourne
5. San Francisco
6. Seattle
7. Philadelphia
8. Sydney
9. Calgary
10. London

Honourable mentions;
Brisbane, Montreal, Auckland, Perth, Edmonton, Boston, Dallas, LA, Minneapolis


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Sunset. by Jonathan zhong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Winnipeg *










Source : Twitter @  bbphoto_ca


----------



## bigfan888

Greedy Sheedy said:


> 1. NY
> 2. Chicago
> 3. Toronto
> 4. Melbourne
> 5. San Francisco
> 6. Seattle
> 7. Philadelphia
> 8. Sydney
> 9. Calgary
> 10. London
> 
> Honourable mentions;
> Brisbane, Montreal, Auckland, Perth, Edmonton, Boston, Dallas, LA, Minneapolis


No way is Philadelphia top 10. Vancouver should be top 10 in terms of these 5 nations.


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*









Photo: J-F Savaria (@jfsavaria) • Instagram photos and videos









Photo: CharlyPrudent (@charlyprudent1) • Instagram photos and videos









Photo: Diego Padron on Instagram


----------



## isaidso

*Halifax*









Source









Source: https://scontent-lga3-1.cdninstagra...Fnf4gaPk19FvU2q2fw&oe=62EAD0CF&_nc_sid=30a2ef









Source:

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cb7pFBTLRiA/


----------



## DZH22

bigfan888 said:


> No way is Philadelphia top 10. Vancouver should be top 10 in terms of these 5 nations.


Here's what it would look like at the top levels if you combined Philadelphia's and Vancouver's skylines. If anything, Philadelphia should be moved up to 5th on that list.


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> Here's what it would look like at the top levels if you combined Philadelphia's and Vancouver's skylines. If anything, Philadelphia should be moved up to 5th on that list.


Which skyline one deems best depends on what you prioritize: a tall peak or a sea of highrises. All that your graphic shows is that Philadelphia has 7 buildings significantly taller than Vancouver's tallest. What it doesn't show is how meaty each skyline is. By that measure, Vancouver wins by a landslide. Not only is Vancouver's inventory of highrises almost double that of Philadelphia but the gap is widening.


*100m+ Buildings Built*
Philadelphia: 60
Vancouver: 113

*100m+ Buildings Built + U/C*
Philadelphia: 63
Vancouver: 146


----------



## DZH22

isaidso said:


> Which skyline one deems best depends on what you prioritize: a tall peak or a sea of highrises. All that your graphic shows is that Philadelphia has 7 buildings significantly taller than Vancouver's tallest. What it doesn't show is how meaty each skyline is. By that measure, Vancouver wins by a landslide. Not only is Vancouver's inventory of highrises almost double that of Philadelphia but the gap is widening.
> 
> 
> *100m+ Buildings Built*
> Philadelphia: 60
> Vancouver: 113
> 
> *100m+ Buildings Built + U/C*
> Philadelphia: 63
> Vancouver: 146


100m isn't even a "skyline building" in Philadelphia. It's small potatoes. Even in Boston I'm mainly counting at 150m. The Philadelphia skyline is head and shoulders above Vancouver, and it has tons of classy older highrises which Vancouver also lacks. Philadelphia has a supertall and 7 (well) over 200m buildings. Vancouver has between 0-1 (barely) 200m building depending if you want to count a small side spire on Shangri La. In terms of height, variety, quality, and class, it's Philadelphia's skyline in a landslide.


----------



## hkskyline

* Liverpool *










Source : Twitter @  snapandgo222


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> 100m isn't even a "skyline building" in Philadelphia. It's small potatoes. Even in Boston I'm mainly counting at 150m. The Philadelphia skyline is head and shoulders above Vancouver, and it has tons of classy older highrises which Vancouver also lacks. Philadelphia has a supertall and 7 (well) over 200m buildings. Vancouver has between 0-1 (barely) 200m building depending if you want to count a small side spire on Shangri La. In terms of height, variety, quality, and class, it's Philadelphia's skyline in a landslide.


I tend to prefer a tall peak as well but when visiting Vancouver the sea of high-rises was impressive. You may classify a 100-150m building as 'small potatoes' but to me they're the 'meat' that fills out a skyline. 

So I appreciate both types: shorter expansive skylines with a lot of meat (Vancouver) and skylines with a tall peak that quickly give way to mid-rises/low-rises (Philadelphia). That said, skylines that have a tall peak, are expansive, and have a lot of meat (Toronto, Chicago, New York) are the trifecta.

Quality? Class? I'm not going to delve into that can of worms. The skylines of Philadelphia and Vancouver are very different but evenly matched imo. Philadelphia a better skyline than Vancouver, in a landslide? We'll have to agree to disagree on that point.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

To be fair I did forget Vancouver, it's certainly an honourable mention at least. I'm not blown away by the skyline in isolation but when in context with the surroundings it is pretty spectacular.

That said, I absolutely adore Philadelphia's skyline. The towers are so unique, especially the recent-ish additions.


----------



## isaidso

Greedy Sheedy said:


> To be fair I did forget Vancouver, it's certainly an honourable mention at least. I'm not blown away by the skyline in isolation but when in context with the surroundings it is pretty spectacular.
> 
> That said, I absolutely adore Philadelphia's skyline. The towers are so unique, especially the recent-ish additions.


A fair critique. It also bears mentioning that most of Vancouver's high-rises aren't in that downtown peninsula but outside city limits in Coquitlam, Burnaby, New Westminster, and Surrey. Vancouver will end up with 5 or more dense 'downtowns' and the tallest will be in Burnaby.

Agree about Philadelphia's recent additions. They have some impressive proposals in the pipeline too.


----------



## DZH22

Philadelphia

IMG_3062 by Al R, on Flickr

Philadelphia skyline from Citizens Bank Park April 2019 by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr

_DSC1963 by Jonathan Smith, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston. My city actually beats Philadelphia head to head in every matchup outside the Top 10, and has notably more buildings over 500', 150m, and 400'. However, it just cannot compete with Philly's top level firepower. On the other hand, the 5 tallest buildings in this first pic below (including those 2 in the back) are all taller than anything in downtown Vancouver. They're a hell of a lot nicer too.

A city's skyline is mainly defined by its 10-12 tallest buildings serving as the general peaks, with the rest filling it out. Boston cannot compete with Philadelphia's top level whatsoever, and Vancouver cannot even compete with Boston's top level. It's also why most of us still rate Chicago over Toronto. It's not like we're comparing to brand new skylines springing up in Asia or the Middle East either. These are all fully developed, dense cities we're comparing here. When City A has top level firepower that City B can only dream of, chances are City A has the better overall skyline.

Also, how many 100 meter buildings does it take to offset 1 300 meter building? My answer is N/A. No amount of 100 meter buildings can offset supertalls in a skyline.

Philadelphia's 20 tallest buildings AVERAGE 662', while Vancouver's single tallest building is either 646' or 659' if you want to include that mini side spire. Once South Station Tower is up (out of the ground and growing), Boston's 12 tallest buildings will also average 662', taller than Vancouver's single tallest building. If your top 5-10 buildings aren't keeping pace, most people don't really care how your 100th tallest stacks up against another city's 100th tallest.























The Boston Calendar







www.facebook.com


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

San Francisco by Sergio Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Epic dawn in Brisbane by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*








Photo: @lightingchris


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

DZH22 said:


> Philadelphia
> 
> IMG_3062 by Al R, on Flickr
> 
> Philadelphia skyline from Citizens Bank Park April 2019 by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr
> 
> _DSC1963 by Jonathan Smith, on Flickr


Magical! Really is a gorgeous skyline.


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

PATROLLING. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Brisbane


























howardmart (u/martinjhoward) - Reddit


u/martinjhoward:




www.reddit.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Tuesday by Christine Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Night view of Vancouver by Andrew Wee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

#ILoveWhereILive 7 Aug 2022 by C. R. Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

City View by George Hornaday, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle Port Sunset by Mike Reid, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

Austin, TX by Nikolaos Kapsalis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*










Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn


----------



## isaidso

*Edmonton*









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557010298842017792


----------



## isaidso

*Kelowna*

Practically no skyline to speak of but worth watching going forward. Kelowna is the fastest growing metro in Canada and they've literally run out of room to expand outwards. They're starting to grow vertically instead.

KelownaSkylineTwo.2 by Ian, on Flickr

KelownaTwo by Ian, on Flickr


KelownaSageSkyline by Ian, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*








Photo: @lightingchris









Photo: Eric Branover (@ericbranover) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## isaidso

*Ottawa*













Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 1031 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 1031- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## isaidso

*Halifax*









__
http://instagr.am/p/CfbrtJesOj-/


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

City shag by Stray Toaster, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Melbourne AU by john walch, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Minneapolis*

Upper Harbor Terminal by Mississippi Watershed Management Organization, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London

https://twitter.com/MrTimDunn


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

City of Perth, Western Australia by Juanita Marchesani, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Along the motorway by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Pittsburgh











https://images.squarespace-cdn.com/content/v1/5caa7767b914493232a17ffa/1659565752363-IG8F8PCYI67Z65QXXSMH/image-asset.jpeg


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

San Francisco Bay Area from 17,000ft by DreyerPictures (20 million views - Thank You!), on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London:

P1280100 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280110 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280115 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280132 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280153 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280172 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280164 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280167 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1280165 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manchester*

Toast Rack by scrappy nw, on Flickr

Toast Rack by scrappy nw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

Portsmouth by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*

The 4 tiered building in the centre foreground is a proposal but this angle manages to capture most of downtown. As you can see, there's room for 100s of new towers. 














350 Bloor East | 208.91m | 63s | Osmington Gerofsky | Hariri Pontarini


Hmmm, now Rogers has registered to lobby as well:




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*









Photo: Andre Pinsonneault on Facebook









Photo: Mike Grenier on Facebook









Photo: Andre Pinsonneault on Facebook


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Toronto downtown by David Kim, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*










AlbertC


*Yonge and Eglinton*








AlbertC (photo by Norman Li)


*Yorkville*








AlbertC (photo by Norman Li)


*Waterfront Promenade*








AlbertC (photo by Norman Li)


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Sunrise at Surfers Paradise by Diane Agar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Under the Sydney Harbour Bridge by David Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* New York *




























Source : Twitter @  GaryHershorn and here


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*








Source









Source


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*

Philadelphia skyline 08/21/2022 by Philly SkyGuy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

Canary Wharf Sunset by Ed Weatherby, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Mends St Ferry by mrpbps, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*


At 600 acres, the Portlands represent one of the largest urban renewal projects in the world. As part of Toronto's climate change/flood protection plans, the mouth of the Don River is being re-naturalized and wetlands are being re-established. There will be acres of new parks, wildlife habitat, recreation areas, LRT, low/mid rise residential, and retail.

















































































Is This the Future of Urban Resilience?


Affordable housing. Flood-proofing. Rewilding. A massive project to reroute Toronto’s Don River is pushing the boundaries of green infrastructure.




www.bloomberg.com









Lower Don Lands Redevelopment | ?m | ?s | Waterfront Toronto


Looking forward to bike and take picture of city skyline on the bridge




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Downtown LA Skyline 2022 by Kelvin Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

canberra, australia
















Canberra - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Una vista da sud / A view from the south (London Skyline from Peckham, London, United KIngdom) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London:
https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Storey Bridge by Andy Macdougall, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dallas
Dallas, TX by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Containers-on-Melbourne-Skyline-DJI_0745 by Lindsay Cooke, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Saturday SUP by Lukasz, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston











https://www.compass.com/m/0/79ac9bff-10d5-4ada-9cab-3411af391019/1500x1000.jpg


----------



## geogregor

London from Clapham Junction:

P1290404 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1290406 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1290410 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1290412 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1290423 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1290400 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Running Mt Sutro by Christopher Michel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle Skyline by Joshua Woolery, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Dallas *










Source : Twitter @  josephhaubert


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver*








Photo: @caspertrips









Photo: @little_stephy0925


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

#ILoveWhereILive 10 Sep 2022 by C. R. Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Gold Coast


Sunset glow on the strip by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr

First light - Gold Coast strip (Explore 21/8/2022) by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London:

P1300192 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300183 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300175 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300176 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300208 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300199 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300200 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300206 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300222 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300225 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300237 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1300246 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

bigfan888 said:


> BTW, people still like the Transamerica Pyramid way more than Salesforce. It is unique with that pyramid shape. Wish it was the tallest building instead.


I'm fond of Transamerica as well. Iconic buildings the world over now get lost or hidden behind larger buildings. Unfortunately the buildings blocking them rarely measure up. Our Transamerica would be the Royal York Hotel. You can only see if from very specific angles these days.


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

IMG_1035.jpg by David Dalton, on Flickr

IMG_1108-Edit.jpg by David Dalton, on Flickr


----------



## bigfan888

isaidso said:


> I'm fond of Transamerica as well. Iconic buildings the world over now get lost or hidden behind larger buildings. Unfortunately the buildings blocking them rarely measure up. Our Transamerica would be the Royal York Hotel. You can only see if from very specific angles these days.


When they started building the Transamerica Pyramid in the late 1960s, I have read that most people were against it. They didn't want anything taller than like 500 ft or so. People still hated it when it was finished in 1972. Now, it is part of a landmark for the city and most people love it.


----------



## bigfan888

San Francisco
Yeah, I'll take the Transamerica Pyramid over the Salesforce Tower in terms of design. Wish it was taller than Salesforce though. Connection by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

Governor Hochul Delivers Remarks at 911 Ceremony on Staten Island by Governor Kathy Hochul, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Perth Skyline from Langley Park by Peter Dyson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane Sky by Andy Macdougall, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Looking towards central Liverpool by Nick Warner, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Three Cities by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

80W_9073 by Lox Pix, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Calgary*






















Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 1053 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 1053- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com


----------



## isaidso

*Vancouver*


At the Edge of the Woods by Jason DeVoll, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Toronto*





















































The Rosedale on Bloor | 185.92m | 55s | Gupta | IBI Group


Today




urbantoronto.ca


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

_DSC6183 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr

_DSC6272 by Brett Spangler, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

new york
Lower Manhattan, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NYC
Sunset at the Top of the Rock (north side) by Nicolas Lh., on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*Montreal*








Photo: @k_photographyca









Photo: @k_photographyca


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

OHNY #17 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

OHNY #12 by Keith Michael, on Flickr

OHNY #4 by Keith Michael, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London:

P1330687 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330690 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330689 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330691 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330706 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330710 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330722 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330728 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330716 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330698 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330703 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane City from Enoggera by David Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Untitled by TSM Photography, on Flickr

220528_181625-nef_DxO_DeepPRIME-Edit.jpg by Paul Wood, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

City of Perth by Juanita Marchesani, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London:

P1330828 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330830 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221006_155322 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330854 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330932 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330997 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330977 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340030 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

False Creek at twilight 2022 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr

Granville Island at twilight 2022 by Gord McKenna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal *

Montrealings by Francois Flibotte, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Views from some of the south London hills, there are many great vistas there:


P1340123 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340125 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340133 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340107 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340108 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340112 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340212 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340146 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340199 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340159 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340198 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340226 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*San Francisco*

Sunset City by Stefan Wagemann, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Austin*

DJI_0286-HDR-Pano by Jason Luebbe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

hyde park skyline view 10.10.22-018-2 by Angie McMonigal, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Skyline view from the Bluebell by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

10.7.22 Adams Visit 23 by City of Boston Mayor's Office, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

London from Greenwich Observatory by Jon Fitton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Surfers Paradise by Donald J Blackmore, on Flickr

Surfers Paradise by Donald J Blackmore, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Perth from King's Park 3 by john.power, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Darwin*

Untitled by David Dalton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Ja1271 heads along the waterfront by Phil Clark, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Old Ironsides Sail by Jackson Myers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Philadelphia*










Source : Twitter @  cwanger_alyssa


----------



## hkskyline

*Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @  Chopper11Pilot










Source : Twitter @  DaveDiCello


----------



## hkskyline

*Chicago*

Untitled by William F. Yurasko, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Manchester *










Source : Twitter @ IAmOlimpia


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

A flock of wild geese flying by alex_virt, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

NJ Meadowlands 602 by Steven Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

HMS Queen Elizabeth R08 by Peter Parsons, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Melbourne










Photo by @Wilko


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dallas
Hey Look a Sunset by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney Harbour by Simon_sees, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hobart*

Hobart, Tasmania skyline at sunrise by Kokkai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Low tide on the river by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

kensington-4139-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

_I3A4191 Northern Gold Coast by Grant Booth, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Boston










https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FgHPk0rWYAINFtC?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## hkskyline

*Toronto*

Fall colours of Tommy Thompson Park by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dallas
Dallas Squall by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

20221106_110220 by TCL 1961, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Melbourne by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Boston*

Boston Fall Skyline by Erik Berman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane CBD from the Goodwill Bridge by Laurence Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney Airport by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

NYC
The Edge at 30 Hudson Yards by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Canary Wharf*

CanaryWharf from Greenwich Park, London by Nigel Turner, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Views from St John Beacon Liverpool by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cardiff*

Welsh capital skyline by Jjm2009, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Portsmouth*

RX407904 by Andy Amor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Fall in Dallas by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*New York*

New York skyline sunset by Ming Leon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Los Angeles*

Sunny day in LA! by Jay Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

069 by vic gollagher, on Flickr


----------



## Meristem

*Melbourne*


Green and Gold of a day by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

Untitled by Anthony Maw, on Flickr

Untitled by Anthony Maw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Perth by farberjared, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dallas
Easy Like Sunday Morning by Justin Terveen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

_I3A5387 Brisbane City by Grant Booth, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Palm Beach Gold Coast by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## thewallpart6

San Francisco - Oakland ferry by A satan incarnate, on Flickr

San Francisco - Oakland ferry by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Philadelphia
Philadelphia by Peter Miller, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

The city by Philip Karstadt, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

fairview view pano by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

fairview view 1 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

van sunny pano-1 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London:
https://twitter.com/NeilClasperPics


















https://twitter.com/London_Rooftops


















https://twitter.com/matthew_downie










PXL_20221211_153433812 by shadoweb, on Flickr


PXL_20221211_080739373 by shadoweb, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle *



















Source : Twitter @  sigmas


----------



## geogregor

Wintery London:


P1390738 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390739 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390744 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390752 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390753 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390769 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390775 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390772 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390787 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390790 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390794 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390800 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Perth City by Jim Kuan, on Flickr

Perth City by Jim Kuan, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Canary Wharf in London:



http://imgur.com/ToCh7kP






































source insta : @kevin_tang_yvr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seattle*

Seattle by bor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Merry Christmas by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Merry Xmas from London:

P1390961 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390963 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390968 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390971 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390981 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390978 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390984 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1390988 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dallas*

Dallas skyline by the Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge. As part of the fourth largest metro area in the US by population (7.7 million people), Dallas is like a gigantic Hot Wheels race course. by Greg James Wade, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Melbourne - 20221224 d - Southbank Towers from Aquarium at dusk - 2000px by Holger Sandmann, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Wellington, NZ*

Wellington - Interisland Ferry 005 by Willy Tan, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Xmas Day in London:


P1400032 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400045 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400051 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400062 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400053 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400034 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400035 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Rolex Sydney to Hobart 2022 by John Jeremy, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

*TORONTO*

















Midtown Skyline by Jack Landau, on Flickr
North York by Jack Landau, on Flickr

















AlbertC
mburrrrr
https://www.picuki.com/profile/remi_berthalon
https://www.picuki.com/profile/rahuul_s


----------



## isaidso

*VANCOUVER*

















https://www.picuki.com/profile/macgregorsworld_
https://www.picuki.com/profile/macgregorsworld_


----------



## isaidso

*OTTAWA*






















Great Canadian Skyline Thread II - Page 1103 - SkyscraperPage Forum


Page 1103- Great Canadian Skyline Thread II Canada



skyscraperpage.com






https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/covid19-flu-rsv-ottawa-levels-december-20-2022-1.6692347


----------



## geogregor

London:

P1400209 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400206 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400211 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400241 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400243 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400237 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400247 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400249 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400252 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

https://twitter.com/visitlondon


----------



## hkskyline

*Edmonton*

Uncanny River Valley by Jeff Day, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Liverpool*

Strand and Pier Head Liverpool Jan 2023 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*London*

Square Mile / 20221125 by Images George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney CBD just before sunrise - Sydney harbour - Australia by Ricky windsor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane City from Southbank by MarilynDaviesAustralia, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

BCB_4337 by Chariya CHP, on Flickr

BCB_4354 by Chariya CHP, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

She asked me to show her New York City by Daniel Krieger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Vancouver*

2023 - Vancouver - Sunrise by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

London, Canary Wharf from Greenwich Peninsula:

P1400327 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400329 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400333 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400336 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400366 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400351 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400368 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400379 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400400 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400409 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400408 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400401 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1400416 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Montréal*

Zebra striped plow by Michael Berry, on Flickr


----------

